# August 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st August 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Calluna , IUI , 4th Aug , 
Mrs Knoxy , IVF , 4th Aug , 
Belfastgirl , FET , 5th Aug , 
Lulo , IVF , 8th Aug , 
Brownie250 , IVF , 8th Aug , 
Gaynorann , FET , 10th Aug , 
Fingers crossed , IVF , 11th Aug , 
Prettysmiles2015 , IVF , 20th Aug , 
Max2012 , FET , 23rd Aug , 
Mrschef13 , IVF , 23rd Aug , 
Angela.s , IVF , 24th Aug , 
Hollywood130 , IVF , 28th Aug , 
Holnshaun , IVF , 29th Aug , 
Littlefeet78 , IVF , , 
Coombiesgirl , ICSI , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## belfastgirl

Hi there. So I had a FET yesterday, 2 little 5 day blastocysts on board. My OTD is the 5th August. I am cycling with PFC in Prague. 

My last cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy. Not feeling as positive this time around but still hoping for my miracle!

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Calluna

Sharry, please could you add me? I had IUI on Monday and OTD is 4th August.

Can't believe we're finally trying again after nearly 2 years of working to fix multiple issues. Trying to stay positive and believe that we are actually in with a chance now.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## belfastgirl

Wow Calluna you have been through the mill! Sounds like you arei n with a fighting chance now. Good luck


----------



## MaryKatie

HI Sharry, Calluna and Belfast Girl,
I had FET this morning - 2 6 day blastocysts. This is our fourth round of IVF - we started after 3 miscarriages and I am just hoping against hope that this might work. They've had PGD and supposedly my womb is fine - but then that was the case last time too.. Test day is 3rd Aug, but I know I won't wait that long....
Would be great to hear how you are getting on. Hoping you are taking it easy.
Good luck to everyone, Katie


----------



## Calluna

Thanks for the good wishes Belfast and Katie! Sorry to hear of your miscarriages Katie and your chemical Belfast. I haven't got that far yet but it must be heartbreaking to have it taken away after you get a BFP   Are either of you taking any additional meds to try to help your little blasts stick?

I'm only 3 days in and I'm already finding it very difficult to concentrate on anything else! On previous cycles I've usually found the first week pretty easy compared to the second so it doesn't bode well for my sanity next week! Hopefully we can keep each other sane! 

x


----------



## ob7

Hi girls can I join you on this crazy tww. In just had et yesterday one day 5 blastocyst on board test day 5th of August.


----------



## belfastgirl

Hey ob7, looks like we have the same test date. Well I have been dying with heartburn since yesterday lunchtime. I assume that it must be some of the medication I'm on as I am only 3dpt. I was the same with my chemical, mad heartburn and i normally never suffer from it. Same meds as last time.
Anyone else suffering from this? 
Ah well, only another 12 more days to go! Lol


----------



## ob7

Hi belfast girl
I'm also from Northern Ireland. Sorry I can't help you with the heartburn situation. Hopefully the 5th of August will be a lucky day for us. But 12 days seems so far away. I done my ivf cycle with origin in belfast.


----------



## belfastgirl

How did you find origin? I cycled in Prague but have used origin for my tests/ultrasound scans and thought they all seemed really nice. Feels strange to actually wish the weekend away lol, hope you guys are all doing good.


----------



## lulo

Hi ladies,

Please can you add me? I had IVF egg transfer yesterday and OTD is 8th August.

Its taken forever to get to this point and the embryologist advised us that she would have liked/expected our embie to have divided more at this point, it was a day 3 transfer and was only had divided into 2 on day one and 4 on day two so I'm not feeling as positive as I'd like.   

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## legleg

Hello,

I wonder if anyone can help. I am on day 5 since the egg transfer and I am going slightly batty with the 'what if's' and the twinges. I'm resting (well, at least till I go back to work tomorrow), eating the right things, drinking LOADS of water (and wee'ing at the same rate!). I stretch a lot when I sleep, which worries me that i'm stretching to the point of the eggs coming unstuck; silly I know. 

I went for a little stroll on the beach yesterday, first day out since transfer.

Can anyone tell me if the odd ache is normal? if there are any good signs I should look out for,.. hope I guess. And, how on earth you keep your sanity for 2 weeks!


----------



## goldbunny

firstly don't even try to keep your sanity. hopeless. just eat stuff you like and try and distract yourself.

secondly google is not your friend stay away from the internet.

thirdly everyone is different so you really can't judge on symptoms. i've done three ivf 2wws it is pretty nervewracking, after all the effort to get there there seems little to do and that can make you feel a bit lost. 


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## legleg

Thank you goldbunny. I was debating whether to go to work tomorrow, but the distraction may not be a bad idea. Roll on the next couple of weeks!


----------



## belfastgirl

Legleg I do the stretching thing to and I must admit it freaks me out too! Probably nothing to worry about but it is so hard trying to totally wrap ourselves in cotton wool.
Embrace the batty you can't escape it, or if you can someone needs to tell me too lol 
Yes aches are totally normal, I'm even having them after FET, no reason for my ovaries to be sore so I am hoping that the twinges are a good sign.
This time I went back towork straight away, last time I took the2 weeks off. I thought that being back in work would help distract me. Not really working! Thankfully I have a very understanding boss!
Just do what feels right fo you.

Good luck


----------



## Mrs Knoxy

Hi Everyone, 

I have just gone through my first cycle of IVF.  I had my ET yesterday and am now into my 2ww and feeling very nervous (but excited too!).  I had my first progesterone injection yesterday and my hubby will do the next one tonight, any tips to help with the numbness in my leg the day after the injections?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lainybops

Hi there, I had a 5 day blastocyst transferred on Saturday and yesterday I felt really tearful. I feel as though I need to be positive and I just dunno what is wrong with me. Some people don't even get to this stage so I should be really grateful.  I'm also suffering with a mild case of thrush which doesn't help! I am worried about treating it in case it has an effect but just been using a bit of canesten cream. I know all the hormones in my body must be totally out of whack and that's probably why plus its such an emotional time.  My OTD is 5th Aug, working as usual next 2 weeks so that should keep my mind occupied to some extent!  How are other people feeling?  Xx


----------



## Mrs Knoxy

Hi Lainybops

I had 2 5 day blastocysts transferred yesterday and will have my blood test next Tuesday.  I'm also back at work but feel completely unable to focus on anything.  And I'm totally with you on being emotional, feel like I could cry at the slightest thing  

I started with Progesterone injections yesterday (I had initially been given suppositories, following the ER) and I am finding them tough!  Not so much painful at the time, more the next day.  Also 2 other injections for blood thinning, I had really been hoping I was finished with injections, as I had a 22 day stimulation period, but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

I hope you start to feel better soon and that you get great news next week x


----------



## Mrs Knoxy

Hi Sharry

Please add me too!!

I had 2 5 day blastocysts transferred yesterday and my test is on 4th August!!  Feeling like every minute is a day long just now!!

This is our first attempt at IVF.  My stimulation phase lasted 22 days, so this cycle feels like it has gone on forever!

Hoping for good news for everyone x


----------



## loulu28

sounds perfectly normal, exactly as per the script, in fact 

All those hopes, all those dreams, those fears with hormones on top, hardly surprising xxxx 

Fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## belfastgirl

Lainey I was an emotional wreck yesterday too. Must be something in the air!! I actually think I'm starting to go a little bit


----------



## lainybops

Hiya mrsknoxy, I've got the progesterone pessaries which aren't that great either but hey ho keep going! My cycle seems to have gone on firever too I started at the end of may then had to have noresthisterone due to lining not being thin enough. Only 9 days of stimulation though and 15 eggs.  They may have 3 blasts to freeze but they weren't ready on day 5 so really its come down to 1 little bean on board. I kind of feel disappointed I was hoping they'd say there was more than 1 that was good enough. Although I think they'd only have put one back anyway. I keep feeling little twinges in womb area and bit of  back ache too..could that be good but how soon after embryo transfer would you get pregnancy symptoms anyway?!?  We all must drive ourselves cookoo with all these questions!


----------



## lainybops

Belfast girl I think this whole experience sends you around the twist.  I just hope all us august 2wwers get their lovely little miracles. I can't believe I will know next week


----------



## Beckslc76

Hi all, I'm pretty much new to the site. Im 39, I had single embryo transfer this morning and will be testing August 7th! Everything so far has been really positive so I'm feeling hopeful!! This is our first cycle of IVF/ICSI (long protocol) after trying naturally and unsuccessfully for 4 years. Have been really lucky so far I think, no real side effects until after egg collection last Wed when I developed mild OHSS which wasn't too bad but the constipation was pretty hideous!! They collected 22 eggs, 17 of which fertilised and 9 which successfully went to blastocyst stage so have 8 to freeze should we need them!! 😣😣😣 Keeping everything crossed for us all in that 2ww, here's to lots of BFP'S!!!! 😘😘😘


----------



## Mrs Knoxy

I started with pessaries too laineybops, didn't care for them much either, but better than the injections  

Sorry to hear you have had a long cycle too, I'm sure it will be worth it in the end  

I had 4 eggs, all 4 fertilized using ICSI, but only 2 made it to day 5, so we had them both transferred.

Good luck again for next week xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies can I join  
I had a 5dt yesterday this is my 3rd round of icsi, it's being a bit of a journey and our last cycle ended in a bfp which turned to a bfn 3 days later (chemical pregnancy) so really praying we are 3rd time lucky... This cycle I had 15 eggs retrieved 13 mature 6 fertilised and 2 reached blastocysts we have one safely in the freezer  ... So much better than our previous cycles so feeling postive.. 
When we had our transfer yesterday our embryologist said its collapsed I nearly passed out I think she saw the look of horror on my face and said don't worry this is a good sign they collapse (contract) and re expanded prior to hatching. I didn't no this could happen has any one else heard of this?? I no she wouldnt lie but I suffer really bad anxiety and can't rest till my mind is at ease (think you'll all see this side of me from my posts ha) I think it's my way of coping and if I'm not I worry I'm not worrying   

Hope you all not finding the dreaded   To bad my otd is 5th so I don't have long to wait in reality but it'll feel like years lol really hoping for lots of success stories all round 
Love to you all 
Kirsty 
XXXX


----------



## feilin

Im another one from Belfast , I too used Origin and my test date is the 1st of August , this is my second round of icsi. Nerves are shattered.


----------



## feilin

very bad cramping this afternoon, really feels like AF on its way..


----------



## Chriskirsty

Felin just wanted to say cramps can be a good sign or a side effect off the pessarries hand in there fx for you 
Xx


----------



## ob7

Hi girls how is everyone?
My head is wrecked I'm Googeling everything over analysing everything and really just can't stop thinking about what is happening inside. I'm going crazy lol     is anyone else like this yet?


----------



## feilin

ob7 definitely going out of my mind here too . Anxiety ramping up as each day gets closer. Last time I started to spot/bleed 2 days before test. Thursday has me worried.. god love us all in the same boat.


----------



## ob7

Hi feilin 
I know it's just pure mental torture for nearly two weeks lol I think this part is the worst.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Ob7 I'm very much the same and it's only been in over 1 day... Wondering if it hatching if u see my earlier post this morning this is what I'm googling and symptoms of implanting etc etc what about you? Xx


----------



## Bexh2

Hi
I'm also in the dreaded 2ww. This is our first round of ICSI, we had 1 top grade 5dt on 26/7 and test date is 7/8. We are also lucky enough to have 4 top grade frosties too, so its really taken the pressure off knowing we have those. 

I have no symptoms apart from bad heartburn, however this seemed to start a couple of days before the transfer. Does anyone know how long after transfer implantation takes place as i've read lots of different opinions!


----------



## Calluna

Hello everyone and welcome to all the new 2ww-ers! 

Ob, plenty of obsessing going on over here too! I've been reading through all the posts on the "2ww symptoms that went on to a BFP" thread. I find it very reassuring that every possible combination of symptoms/no symptoms can lead to a BFP! 

Hope we can all be in a position to add to that thread very soon!

x


----------



## Marie79

Hi ladies, this info is somewhere in the 2ww thread, thought I'd post as I've found it useful in my cycles.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Helagba

Hi everyone,
My name is Helen,i had ICSI, EC 18th July,2 3day embies on board, cycling with Care, OTD is 3rd August.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi Helen welcome to the 2ww did u have a day 3 or 5 transfer?? How are u feeling?? I had mine on Monday of a blastocyst feeling the odd twinge and feel like I've done sit ups although I don't no if this is off my self trying to be so careful this 2ww is go hard 😁 xxx


----------



## Tulip83

Hi ladies, I'll be joining this thread as ET scheduled for Friday. Good luck to us all


----------



## feilin

Day 13. Cramps no bleeding yet . Only tomorrow and fri to wait before test. Wearing prayers out here altogether.


----------



## lainybops

I am worrying about the grade of my blastocyst that was put back as the embryologist was a bit vague about whether it was ok or not.  Its not top grade and wasn't hatching but having said that my husband looked up that it doesn't matter what grade as any grade could resulr in a pregnancy? ?? But if that's the case why do they discard ones of a low grade?? Anyone get this? Know of anyone who had a positive even eith lower grade? And is blastocyst transfer more likely to result in positive?  Grrr I'm driving myself mad. I'm trying not to think about it then I remember and my stomach turns. Are little aches lower abdo good?  And lower back ache? Need this to work!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Lainybops try not to worry I no it's hard but the fact that your embie reached blastocyst stage is a good sign it had the right amount  of cells to make a viable pregnancy.. There are some people  who have top grade blastocysts transferred and although it looks good at transfer they can still be abnormal making then not viable.. You have as much chance as everyone else.. When did u have your transfer? I had mine on Monday and like you I have worried as my embryologist said its collapsed at the minute! She must of seen the look of horror on my face and smiled and said this is normal they go through a phase of collapsing (contacting and expanding) prior to hatching I asked about 10 times if this was ok in the end she said honestly I would not lie I did come home and googled it as I'd never heard of it but it's says the say in the night but still worried as I've asked on my cycle page and no one had heard of this... Just keep thinking I hope it's re expanded and not died   We have as much chance as any one else... I think they disregard lower quality blasts if you have a good choice or if they freeze them as they sometime don't survive the thaw but they can and many people have gotten pregnant from lower quality blasts  hope this helps 
Kirsty 
Xx


----------



## Helagba

Hi Chriskirsty, i had a day 3 transfer(2 embies) on the 21st, sore nips for a couple of days but has stopped, backaches and twinges as well but had a hard time on Monday after i gone retail shopping my whole body felt like needles and pins but i knew i walked too much anyway. believing that everything works out fine .  Am going to test early cos this 2ww is driving


----------



## Chriskirsty

Awww it's a nightmare isn't it.. All the side effect ie pessaries af pains and early pg are the same... I've promised dh I won't test this time as it got our hope up last time and ended in a Chem pg.. When are you going to start testing?? Xx


----------



## feilin

i knew 2 days before test last time i started to bleed . however i see from the calculator on this website that todays date is the "first hpt/beta" date. not getting hopes up just yet as I've only the one test and I think I should wait til the clinics test date. Id rather stay in my bubble of not knowing for a while longer just incase.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Felin so u have getting passed the point like last time with no bleed? That's great news fx this is it  
Xx


----------



## feilin

clinics test date is saturday , im so hoping for everyone on here . Fingers crossed August is the month..


----------



## Brownie250

Hi Everyone, 

Sharry please could you add me to the front page.

I've just had a 5 day embryo transfer today. My OTD is 8th August. This is our 4th cycle of IVF. I was also lucky enough to have one frostie from this cycle so keeping my fingers crossed!

Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone waiting to test. Stay positive!! Xx


----------



## Helagba

Chriskirsty, I thinking of testing on Friday and have the weekend to handle the emotions before returning to work.


----------



## feilin

Helgaba fingers crossed for you. ive taken two weeks sick leave from mon for that very reason.


----------



## jessiewiltshire

hello everyone,

Yesterday at 3.30 I had one top grade embryo transferred and was so overwhelmed and over the moon.

I'm now freaking out a little as I started to get flu like aches and pains and a general feeling of total exhaustion around 7pm last night, along with a light fever. The fever seemed to die off during the night and my temperature is normal this morning however I still feel rubbish with all the other symptoms

I am freaking out that that means I have auto immune problems or my body is rejecting my dear little embie!

Can anyone offer any advice?

Thank you

Jessie xx


----------



## feilin

The total exhaustion I got after egg transfer . Temp ive been getting 2nd week with aches n pains like flu in my joints . I have an auto immune condition and your symptoms don't really sound like that. I hope and pray it works out for you! We are all in it together fingers crossed!


----------



## Woody80

2ww is killing me!! Has transfer day 5 that was 5 days ago and I have NO symptoms at all. Everything I read says that you should have implementation pain etc but I feel nothing at all...... Does this mean its not worked Help!!!


----------



## feilin

Hang in there, according to what I've read some people get no symptoms at all. I've had no implantation bleeding myself and I'm nearly at the end with swollen boobs they were painful but that has subsided not gone altogether . I've had some hip pain at night and temp at night .


----------



## Moragob

There is no rhyme or reason to symptons, some people get them some people don't.  I have had 2 successful 2ww's and have never felt implantation pain so please try not to second guess.

In my first successful 2ww I knew I was pg from about 7 days post transfer but with my current pregnancy I had no symptoms either and really didn't know what the result was going to be.  Which of course meant I had convinced myself it would be negative  

Easier said than done - but try and keep busy and keep your mind occupied 

Good luck 
Morag


----------



## Inurdreams

I'm sorry love but 5dp5dt is just wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too early. I remember in my 2ww I had no symptoms at all.  I wasn't concerned either way, because in truth no symptoms is better than bleeding and cramps.  My symptoms never truly started until about 6 weeks pregnant. So relax. Everyone is different.

By the way, I'm now 7 weeks pregnant and also had my first scan, I didn't  experience any implantation bleeding and neither did a lot of other ladies in my due date group.


----------



## legleg

Hi,

I've got one more week to wait before knowing if the IVF egg transfer worked. 

Does anyone else have complete highs and lows. Started off with  positive attitude, but now have that gut feeling it's not worked. I took the first 4 days off work after, relaxed, took a gentle short walk on the 4th day. Back at work since.  I only have slight tummy twinges but it could be the cyclogest. Bloated and with all the water and milk drinking am peeing every half hour. I think I'm mentally preparing myself for the worst. 

I can hear you all ' think positive' I know I should.. Ahh


----------



## Woody80

Thank you all, makes me feel better. I just presumed I would feel something but sounds like not everyone does. Test on Tuesday so fingers crossed x


----------



## deblovescats

I totally concur with everyone on here.
I had 2 DE IVF - one fresh, one FET - both BFNs - no symptoms at all.
Then had DE IVF at new clinic - again no symptoms, so thought it was all over, and got a BFP - now have a gorgeous one year old son, planning to try again in autumn!
Good luck - I'm sure it will be fine. 
No symptoms or lots of symptoms can both be BFPs
Deb


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi brownie welcome to this thread I to had a day 5 transfer in Monday and was also lucky enough to get 1frostie.. How are u feeling?? I can't help but think the worst really praying I'm 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi Legleg,

I'm completely with you on the highs and lows! Yesterday (9dpo) I had quite a few little twinges and a tiny spot (no bigger than a 5p piece) of brown blood and felt quite positive. Today everything's gone quiet and I'm feeling less positive. I haven't had the 'AF is imminent' feeling yet though so still holding onto some hope. 

The only thing I find helps is reading other people's 2ww symptoms because so many people get a BFP when they were feeling like it hadn't worked so it reminds me it's possible whether you feel positive or negative about it. Time is moving so slowly though and I'm really struggling to get my work done with all the obsessing! 

Hang in there! There really is no way of knowing at this stage whether it's working or not so your negative feelings are not to be trusted! x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Woody 80 I had a 5 day transfer on Monday and I've felt very little and those that do it could be done to swollen ovaries and pessaries if you read the thread symptoms that turned into bfp you'll see a lot of prod had no symptoms there is just no way of knowing untill you test xx


----------



## legleg

Thank you guy's, this site certainly helps... Am trying to feel positive. Have my friends coming over saying they're trying for more kids or have a baby already and as much as your happy for them, your soul inside does weep. It's almost like everyone around just doesn't understand. Thank god for fertility friends. Saving grace. 

Okay.. Positive thinking, erm ..its Friday tomorrow! Sun is shining and I have the beach on my doorstep. It could be worse. Kick up bum done  x


----------



## Katfish

Hey everyone I had my ET today on Day 3 after EC using ICSI
11 eggs 
8 mature 
4 fertilised 
1 shinning out over the others on day 3
2 embryos transferred
2 in lab till Saturday to see if they can make it to day 5 and be frozen 
OTD in August!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
May I join you? I'm PUPO with one grade A blasto. We had another which we've frozen as I had two put back last time and mc them both separately. 
So far I've had some twinges low down and have a terribke headache today. I'm sure I look for things that probably aren't there though! 
OTD is 6th August. 
Good luck to you all, 
Lisa x


----------



## joshie

Hi all, please can I join? Had a 3dt today with one embryo put back in and hoping for another to be put back in either sat or sun. Now the dreaded 2ww of symptom spotting and googling!!!! Xxx


----------



## feilin

End of another day. Still no bleeding . One day to otd. Boobs were very sore n swollen pain faded but still quite sore , still swollen, mild cramping. Nearly gave myself a heart attack after eating pizza , went to loo , missed a spot on hand of sauce ! Ofc further investigation showed it wasn't blood. I am a dippy mare.


----------



## MrsRL

Hi ladies,

Please can I join? Had 3dt today with two embryos (our only surviving) put back in so now officially PUPO. OTD is around 2 weeks time. This is our first round of ICSI. 

To those testing soon, good luck x


----------



## Bexh2

I'm now 4dp5dt and i have been having lots of pregnancy symptoms that are also side effects of the Cyclogest My boobs are definitely swollen and agony, even someone at work noticed they looked bigger! Also i've been feeling a bit dizzy at times and if i get slightly worked up my heart starts racing and it takes ages to calm it down. Has anyone else experienced this? I've never been pregnant before and this is our first icsi so not sure what is normal and what isn't!


----------



## gaynorann

Good evening ladies
There's a lot of new guys joining today must be the day for transfers 
Please can I be added had a day 5 Blast transferred today, it thawed perfectly with 100% regrowth of cells (hoping that's a good sign) I don't have my OTD yet should get it tomorrow from clinic but thinking it will be around 9th August. Hope the next 2 weeks go quickly!

Good luck everyone lets hope August is a lucky thread


----------



## Helagba

Hi everyone, welcome to all the newbies.
Feilin you had me laughing so hard about the hand of sauce part.what a relief after knowing.    it's good  news tomorrow.
Afm went to the cinema to watch Mission Impossible 5 to distract myself from the 2ww panty checking  
Off to bed now.
XOXO


----------



## Chriskirsty

Evening ladies 

Mrs rl my cycle buddy  lovely to see you in this thread let's hope we can keep each other sane  

Helegaba lovely to read you went out with your dh I hope it took your mind off things even if you were on knicker watch lol

Gaynorann lovely to have you join us  sound like you have a strong embie there  best wishes to you 

Bexh hi lovely to see you join us too  there's just no way of knowing untill otd its so hard because af, pessarry side effects and pregnancy symptoms are all the same I feel like I'm going crazy   I'm sure I had a sore back and sore (.)(.) yesterday today not so much don't no what's real anymore.. Best wishes to you  

Felin Haaa that made me laugh  phewwww it was just the sauce.. 

Afm feeling like I'm going crazy symptom spotting.. Sore boobs spots back ache sneezing etc but I'm such a worrier I always fear the worst.. I just can't help feeling like it's not worked.. I had my 5dt on Monday and have googled and apparently my window for implantation takes me to Saturday,.. I worry as Ive had no implantation bleeding nothing sure I've had twinges site boobs etc but this could all be pessarry related ahhhhhhh the madness of the 2ww 
Kirsty 
Xx


----------



## belfastgirl

So my OTD is Wednesday at which stage I will be 15dp5dt, which is madness to me.
I think that I will probably test on Sunday as 1) I won't have to go to work 2) DH and I will have some privacy (we are currently living with my parents).
That would be 12dp5dt. This is a FET. Do you think that I will get a proper result at that stage?


----------



## Calluna

Morning ladies and welcome to all the new people!

Feilin, what a relief! Hope you get a positive when you test  

Belfast - 12dp5dt sounds like plenty of time to ensure an accurate result. Well done if you can hold out that long! 

I want to pick up any hint of a chemical so I'm testing every day with internet cheapies. So much staring it's sending my eyes funny!

x


----------



## princess31

Hi ladies

Please could I join you? 
I am on my way to have two little frosties transferred, we decided to try 'natural' again as we did this five years ago and have a beautiful daughter.

Good luck to all of you!!!!

Do you have any tips for making the frosties stick

Xx


----------



## Brownie250

Hi Chriskirsty

I feel okay actually. I just want to stretch all the time which is bizarre. I'm on school holidays so I'm lucky to not have to go into work. I'm just praying its fourth time lucky!! 

I'm having two types of progesterone and intralipids this time around. 

How do you feel?

Good luck to everyone testing soon!! Xx


----------



## legleg

Hi,

I'm confused.. I test on Wednesday.. Should I of had some bleeding by now? As I haven't had a thing?

Thank you


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Good morning everyone!

Hope you are all doing ok.

Kirsty, hello! Try not to worry if you haven't had any implantation symptoms - apparently it is very common not to get any symptoms at all so try not to fear the worst and try to relax as much as is possible - easier said than done I know that already! Sending you lots of good luck and hugs 

Princess 31 very good luck for your transfer. Apparently drinking pineapple juice can help create a better home for your embies and help them to stick. May be completely an old wives tale but I'm trying everything and anything!

Hello MrsRL and Katfish! Hope you are doing ok, sending you lots of good luck vibes! 

gaynorann And helagba, thank you for the newbie welcome and congrats on your transfer, wishing you lots of luck!

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned and lots of hugs and good luck to you all - sorry for so few personals, I am useless at doing this on my phone!

Afm I ran a light fever a few hours after my transfer and had flu like aches and pains until around 2pm yesterday then I felt like a new woman! Again the flu like aches around 8pm last night but feel fine again this morning. Just hoping and praying it doesn't mean any immune problems / my body doesn't like its new guest etc... I can't believe how much I analyse every single thing that has happened since Wednesday - the embie is only 5 days old and I am already symptom spotting - madness!! Thank you to everyone who offered me advice and support yesterday when I was freaking out!

For all you animal lovers and if you can deal with mother/baby animal stuff at the moment then please have a look at this video - it made me smile and laugh and swoon this morning!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/wildlife/11773723/Baby-sloth-gets-teddy-as-replacement-mum-at-London-Zoo.html

Hope you all have a good day.  

/links


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Hi legleg,

Sorry our posts must have crossed!
Try not to worry, implantation bleeding/spotting doesn't always occur with a BFP.

This thread might help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

 

Love Jessie


----------



## legleg

Thank you! Had a little panic then x x x impossible not to think the worst x


----------



## ob7

Hi Girls how is everyone?
Is anyone tempted to test early? I'm going out of my mind here can't stop thinking about it. I always said I wouldn't test early but I really don't thinks it's worked and I'm at the stage I just want to know so I can come up with a new plan and start again. I have endometriosis and I'm getting all that burning pain that comes when you know your period is coming. I'm not holding out much hope at all.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies
Hope your all well.. One more day done on this 2ww yeyyyyyy we are getting there 🐌ha 

Jessie thanks for that lovely  great to see your feeling better and shouldn't be down to immune problems if you have picked up, it could be a cold as the weather is so bad at the minute.. 

Belfast I test the same day as you and I'll only be 9dp 5dt but my clinics do beta so maybe this is why we are all different.. Sunday should be fine if you really want to do a hpt, I've promised not to do it as it lead me into a false sense of security last time as my bfp turned out to be a chemical and whilel they can be useful to no it broke my heart at the same time... Wishing you all the luck for a bfp 

Calluna I was like you last time  have you started testing yet??  

Princess welcome to this thread best wishes for your transfer today another pupo ladie how exciting  

Leg leg we are at exactly the same stage I'm 4dp 5dt and test Wednesday my embie is 9 days old (hopefully) apparently the window of implantation is till Saturday.. I've had no bleed but the more I google the more I see a lot of ladies dont get this and to be honest I didn't get it last time although that ended in a chemical so we still in lady.. Fx we all have sticky embies and they loving there new homes 

Brownie- aww at least you can relax  I stretch when I wake up and worry I'm dislodging my embies bizzare what goes through your head isn't it.. Ha 
I've heard lots of good things about Intralipilds I'm just using pessaries morning and night just hope they doing the trick  I'm feeling anxious over analysising and can't stop googling just praying I'm 3rd time lucky don't no if I'll cope with another bfn 

Love and sticky beans to us all 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Brownie250

Ladies, 

Can I ask a stupid question?!

I seem to miscarry a lot and I was wondering do you think bleeding can occur early if your surrounded by people who are menstruating?! 

I know this is bizarre!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Brownie it's not bizzare it's just a disire to be a mummy I want to eliminate every thing that could harm your chances.. But no I really don't think that could be true as all the people we all make contact with daily it's impossible to avoid this and if it was that easy to avoid doctors would warn us to stay bed bound.. Why do you ask Hun?? Xxx


----------



## feilin

less than 24 hrs to test..cramping yes bleeding still nothing at all.


----------



## Brownie250

Thanks Chriskirsty. My mum is panicking!! So she told me to find out eeek!

Good luck feilin xx


----------



## feilin

we panick over the slightest thing i accidentally used a lower dose of progesterone for a couple of days , major major panick!. every sign , symptom and old wives tales. Fingers crossed for all of us ! and no one should be afraid to ask no matter what the question is we all understand the madness of the 2ww.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Felin Well maybe that's why you have had cramps because of the lower dose and ur little embie is snuggled in  because if uou bleed before its last time and u haven't this time after that I think that's s good sign 
Do you have to go to your clinic to test it are you doing your own ??  

Brownie no probs the 2ww sends us all crazy I sneezed and worried about the damage ... A sign I'm losing it I think.. 

Afm a few pains and isn't it funny how u forget how u normally feel before af makes appearance when your on your 2ww keep feeling damp down below like cleary/ slightly white cm sorry tmi I no anytime else had this ??
Kirsty
Xxx


----------



## Calluna

Kirsty - yes I'm already testing - I've been testing since 1dpo! I wanted to test out the trigger and I was determined to start right at the beginning to make sure I caught a positive from the trigger just to prove to myself that it's not a myth that pregnancy tests can have 2 lines on them! I've kept them all and there is a definite second pink line for the first three days and then every day since has a very light (possibly imaginary!) second line, sometimes only visible from certain angles and if you just glanced at them, or indeed if any sane person looked at them more closely, you would certainly say they were all negative. So I don't know if I'm still seeing a trace of the trigger or if it's actually just a shadow where the line would be (do they call it an evaporation line?). Anyway, I'm 11dpo today and I think today's imaginary line is slightly more visible than yesterday's imaginary line, but then my pee was much more concentrated this morning, so if it's anything I think it's still just the trigger. Feeling 'wet' down there sounds promising for you!  

Ob - what day are you on now? I'd like to tell you that testing early will put your mind at rest but it certainly isn't doing for me!   I'm also lacking in hope now. My 'symptoms' have disappeared and I just don't 'feel' pregnant, although I think if I do much more comfort-eating I could probably generate a little nausea!   Not that I feel like AF is imminent either, but then I'm taking progesterone so I suppose I wouldn't. Still, lots of people feel like this and get a BFP so we shouldn't give up yet!   

Feilin - cramping seems to be very common with a BFP so fingers crossed!  

Brownie - tell your mum not to worry! Sorry for your losses   Have you had any investigations for the miscarriages?

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## feilin

they gave me a hpt and placed me on their call list for tomorrow . ill be up like a lilty prob around 4am panicking lol. 
ive had quite a bit of white cm so thankful for the progesterone suppository as last time i had crinone gel and it was horrible to clean up especially as i started to spot/bleed with af before my test day


----------



## Chriskirsty

Calluna I had clear cm last time so dh thinks it's a good sign but I'm not convinced as what happened last time.. A don't no if this is a thick question but what is iui?? The reason I don't no is we've always had icsi..  I've heard about the theory of the trigger shot I tried it last time a few days after my trigger and they were negative I tested two days before my otd last time and got a faint positive this went down hill at he clinic so really staying away from them this time.. I had a 3dt last time this time a 5... Maybe your staring to see postive results  eekkkkkk xxx

Felin Awww not long to go got everything crossed for you xx 

Ob7 when is your otd?? A lot of ladies don't get that pregnant feeling, I think even more so when I've had so many months of it not working 
Xx


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Hello ladies
Sorry for me post just a quick question
I use crinone progesterone pessary (front bum)   and the last two days have had no problem with it. Today have had a bit of leakage (sorry!) about 4 hours after and a few small clumps of gel - looks a bit like wet toilet tissue.

Sorry for the grim post but anyone else experienced this and know if I should take an extra pessary as this one has leaked or just leave it?

Thank you!!

Jessie xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Jessie you should be fine my clinic and the pessaries I'm using take around 20minutes to  dissolve and the after bits you  can see are just the shell it's in.. 4 hours is long enough to get in your system I had this problem last time so I switched to the back bum less mess and no worry of leakage xxxx


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Thanks Kirsty! 😀 xxx


----------



## Calluna

Jessie - I would think after 4 hours you would have absorbed plenty so I wouldn't worry about it and just wait for the next one. But I'm with Kirsty on this one - back bum is so much better to avoid the mess! x

Kirsty - IUI is intrauterine insemination so they basically just put the sperm through your cervix into your uterus around the time the egg is released. The success rate is lower than for IVF but it's less invasive and cheaper (well supposedly anyway!). We were planning to have up to 3 IUIs now before moving onto IVF but the donor sperm wasn't as good quality as it was supposed to be so we had to use 3 vials instead of 1 (making it a preposterously expensive IUI!) and now we only have 4 vials left so if it doesn't work this time I think we might have to move straight to IVF otherwise we'll have to start looking for another donor. I understand that fewer sperm are required for IVF so hopefully 1 vial for each attempt would be sufficient. I can definitely understand you being wary of testing early when you've had a chemical before. I've never had a positive pregnancy test before so even a chemical would be progress at the moment - at least we'd know the egg was fertilising. I really hope you can go one better this time and your embie sticks around for 9 months! xxx I do think these lines I'm seeing now are imaginary! I think I'm going to try a test with water and see whether that has one because they're barely visible!


----------



## lainybops

belfastgirl said:


> So my OTD is Wednesday at which stage I will be 15dp5dt, which is madness to me.
> I think that I will probably test on Sunday as 1) I won't have to go to work 2) DH and I will have some privacy (we are currently living with my parents).
> That would be 12dp5dt. This is a FET. Do you think that I will get a proper result at that stage?


Thats quite different to my clinc (Liverpool). I had 5d blast transferred sat and otd is5th aug so only 11 days after? I would think you could test Sunday and get a result xx


----------



## lainybops

Hiya all I hope we're all doing ok. I felt quite good yday the got home and we'd had a letter saying none of my extra 3 blasts were able to be frozen.  We weren't hopeful anyway but felt disappointed.  Today had little cry to my mum just felt all tearful. Saw a bit of blood before but only tiny amount more watery.  Could this be implantation bleed? I had ec on 20thjuly, 5 day  blast transferred on sat 25th july. When should implantation happen?  My test day in wed don't know if I should test early felt a lot of cramps yday and lower back pain. Using progesterone pessaries so will they stop af coming also?


----------



## MrsRL

Hello ladies 

gaynorann - lets hope August is a lucky thread  

Helagba - glad to hear you went out to the cinema, hope you enjoyed it and it took your mind off the  

Kirsty - it's nice to join you in here  Hope the symptom spotting is not driving you too mad! Hope the CM is a good sign 

belfastgirl - I'm not expert but I would have thought you should get an accurate result on Sunday, good luck if you decide to test  

Calluna - hope the testing is not sending you too mad!

princess31 - I hope the transfer went well and congratulations on being PUPO. No tips I'm afraid as I'm new to all this! Hope someone else will 

Brownie250 - hope it's third time lucky for you  

legleg - as far as I know not everyone gets an implantation bleed, don't lose hope  

Jessie - thanks for the good vibes, sending them your way too   Glad to hear you are much better today    LOVE the video, thanks so much for sharing... so cute!! 

ob7 - I'm sure I will be tempted to test early but I'm going to try hard not to. Some advice my acupuncturist gave me yesterday was useful, as she said that some women implant a lot later and the test does not pick up the hcg until later because of that. Her own sister tested 16 days after and had a negative so told to wait 3 days and then at 19 days she started getting positives and she is now 26 weeks pregnant so it can happen  Testing early could cause unnecessary upset I guess. I hope the pains you are having are good signs 

feilin - sending you the best of luck for your test, hope it's brilliant news   

lainybops - sorry to hear the news about your 3 extra blasts. I hope what you saw is an implantation bleed   My clinic did tell me that bleeding in the 2ww is normal too though. Keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM - not much to report today, I am a bit emotional today but that is it really. Has anyone else been like that for no reason? 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Callunna thanks for explaining well I really hope your lucky this time so it doesn't have to be an even more expensive journey  did u test the water?? Fx for you that your starting to see postives 

Mrs rl lovely to see u here with me  I'm trying not to but it's so hard what about you? I've had terrible af pains for an hour or so before they've stopped now convinced I was gonna get my af this wait is to torture.. Yeah I've had really down emotional days this whole experience is one big emotional roller coaster, so what your feeling is normal.. 

Lainybops hope your feeling better.. Really hope what you saw is implantation bleeding I've heard the window for implantation is 5 days after a 5dt when did you see it? There are however theory's on late implantation.. Fx it's good news for you 

Afm I'm officially staying away from google we just wont no till test day and it's making me worse some of us could have no symptoms others loads but it doesn't mean things haven't worked.. I had bad pains before had a cry to dh convinced it was my period on the way now it's stopped awwww can't cope 
Kirsty 
Xxx


----------



## Bexh2

I tested today at only 5dp5dt because i'm impatient! As expected negative as its too early, but i'm going to test again on Monday 8dp5dt. I just think what will be will be, testing whenever will make no difference to the outcome!


----------



## Brownie250

Thank you guys. That's why I love this forum as you can ask anything!!

Calluna - I am having intravenous intralipids. They think my immune system fight of the embryos so the intralipids contain soya and egg yolk I think!! I seem to get to 12 weeks then my body rejects! I'm praying it works this time. 

Chriskirsty - isn't Google a nightmare?! Maybe I should stay away too!!
Lainypops - sending you a hug. Hopefully the bleeding is just implantation. From experience I would wait until your official testing date. I remember testing early for a week and it sent me bonkers. At least you know that the reading on OTD will be accurate. 😘

Jessie - that happens a lot to ladies. My clinic warned me of that. Try not to worry x

MrsRL - hormones are horrible things. I think it's okay to feel emotional, we put ourselves through so much during this process. Sending you a hug 

Feilin - good luck for tomorrow! 

AFM - I live across from the hospital and just bumped into one of our good friends. His partner has just given birth. I was obviously the first person he had spoken to as I couldn't get away! Very awkward but kept my smile and came home and had a tear! Selfish I know as I am happy for them. 

Sending lots of positivity x


----------



## legleg

Thank you all for support, like many of you I want to test before Wednesday but am going to wait.  Someone put that they want to stretch a lot! Ditto, I'm always stretching I have a stretch every morning. Do worry I'm dislodging the embryo but find it hard not to. Really don't think this has worked but am going to see it through. X


----------



## Brownie250

Legleg - I think that was me!! Isn't it strange?! Good luck sweetie x


----------



## feilin

I wish I could just blink and it be tomorrow lol.


----------



## Calluna

Kirsty - yes I tested the water!    There's no sign of anything with that so I think all the others are still showing very very faint positives from the trigger. At least they're not just in my imagination because I was really starting to wonder! The AF pains could be a good sign - hang in there!  

Lainybops - sorry you didn't get any frosties. The mini-bleed sounds promising for implantation. Yes progesterone should keep AF at bay but sounds a bit early for that anyway? So the cramps could be a good sign of your little embie settling in  

MrsRL - the testing is sending me a bit bonkers! But I really want to know whether there is any sign at all of my embie trying to implant to help me decide what to do next if this doesn't work so I'll persevere with it! I know exactly where you're coming from with the emotions - I've had teary days and snapping at DH for no reason days and wallowing in cake days (with a few feeling good dare I hope it might actually happen days thrown in as well!). Hope test day is a good one for you even if there are rubbish days before then!  

Brownie - hope the intralipids do the trick for you this time!  

Feilin - really not long now!!   

Hope everyone else is managing to hang onto some sanity x


----------



## feilin

5.30 am bfp on a sure sign hpt!😍


----------



## legleg

Quick question... Have friends staying and one has been sick with poorly other end.. How bad would it be if I caught it? With testing Wednesday?


----------



## Calluna

Feilin congratulations!! That's fantastic news!!      

Legleg - definitely worth trying your best to avoid it. Do you have more than one toilet in the house? Might be worth trying not to use the same toilet/towels etc if possible x


----------



## ob7

Congratulations feilin that is fantastic news I'm sure your on a high right now.


----------



## legleg

Thank you

Congrats feilin x


----------



## Brownie250

Congratulations Feilin!!!! ❤


----------



## lainybops

Congratulations feilin that's amazing news


----------



## MrsRL

Congratulations Feilin   So happy for you  

Hopefully this is the start of many to come xx


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Woohoo feilin, this is very exciting!! Congrats! Xx


----------



## gaynorann

Huge congratulations Fellin xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Massive congratulations on your      Felin
Let's hope this is the start of many more to come 
Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Callunna great that the water brought up postives are u sure they but signs of a big fat postive because surely if it was the trigger wouldn't they get lighter as the days went by 

Leg leg I feel the sand as you worried yo death this hasn't worked.. Just praying we both get good news on Wednesday 

Mrs rl Google is my down fall I've managed to stay away from it for a day I am more relaxed but woke up today feeling scared it hasn't worked how about u?? 

Lainy bops how are u?? 


Afm slight cramps more like a pulling sensation lower down feeling worried and sad incase it never happens 
Xxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi Sharry,

I wonder if you could add me too please?  I had my two little embryos transfered on July 25th (2 x day 3 embryos). We got no "frosties" from my cycle so we are hoping, hoping, hoping that these little ones hang on in there. 

The trying to stay calm- and sort of but not really managing it- is driving me crazy!
Already paranoid about a bump (a car rolled into us from behind at a pedestrian crossing, you could barely feel it but...)to the taxi I used to get from the hotel to the airport at 3dp ET, not to mention hauling my bags, although I did ask for help, at the airports.  DH had to return home ahead of me because my cycle took so much longer than expected.  I am also worried because, although I have "broken" the journey with a visit to my parents in Ireland, I still have a long-haul flight and a a short one to go on Aug 6th and 7th.

Sorry for sounding utterly hysterical... I have been pretty good until I let myself start questioning things this morning.  I have rested and walked and I am eating the right things...

Thanks all and lots of luck to everyone.

Littlefeet.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Wow! Congrats Feilin- just read through the thread!


----------



## gaynorann

Hi Sharry please can you add me to front page got my official test date now as 10th August, I had 1 x 5 day frozen blast transferred 30th July thanks


----------



## Calluna

Kirsty - today's line is fainter than yesterday's (same as the day before yesterday) so they're not getting darker - it's just yesterday was the only time I hadn't got up to pee during the night so my pee was more concentrated than on all the other days - I think they're basically the same and extremely faint so most likely just the trigger still. 3 days to go until OTD for that line to get darker! Not feeling at all positive today though    Well done for staying away from Google! (I couldn't help but have a little search for BFN at 12dpo turning into BFP - lots of examples of course - it's not over till it's over...) x 

Littlefeet - welcome and good luck!


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Good morning ladies

Sorry no personals but just a quick one to say hi and happy weekend everyone, hope you all manage to keep your minds occupied with lots of lovely stuff and get to rest too.

As for me, am feeling much better after my initial 48 hours post transfer of flu like symptoms.

Anyone else finding it hard to rest? Every time I sit down/ lie down to rest I keep thinking of all the things I should be doing - especially work and housework. I'm not good at resting but if I do work too much (I'm only talking about 30-40 mins of pottering around the house and light housework) I feel more aches in the ovary area so I know I must rest but finding it hard then beating myself up that I am not looking after little embie enough! 

Anyway that's all for now

Love and luck and hugs to all, you're doing great!

Xxxx


----------



## Woody80

I read lots of posts with lovely ladies giving all their symptoms but I have none at all! Had a really good embroyo put back and due for test on Tuesday but I feel nothing at all. I just feel like its any old month, need some possibility!!! XX


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies 

Kirsty - hope you haven't had too many pains worrying you today. I agree you just don't know until test day, I will be scared to test I know that lol. Please try not to be sad, I really want this to happen for you   send lots of positive vibes your way  

Bexh2 - sorry to hear you are getting impatient with it, when do you test?

Brownie - thanks for the hug   I was crying over silly things yesterday, silly hormones lol. That must have been hard with your friend, does he know your situation or not?

legleg - hope you are wrong and it has worked, sending you lots of luck and positive vibes   I would try and avoid getting the bug where possible, Calluna has some good suggestions. Hope you manage to avoid it.

Calluna - thank you for your lovely words. If testing helps (while sending you a bit bonkers too) then continue doing it. I think it would send me mad though so not doing it (don't have any tests yet anyway!!). Hope you're enjoying your Saturday 

Littlefeet - please try not to worry too much, I know it's hard as I'm such a worrier too.   Just think those trying naturally wouldn't even know they have an embryo growing and look at what some people do in the 2ww! Look after yourself and try to keep calm and positive. PMA all the way   

Jessie - glad you are feeling better  try to rest where you can but maybe go for a gentle walk or something? I had a lovely walk yesterday with DH and our dog, which was nice. I took it slowly and it was relaxing. You don't necessarily have to just lay down or sit down all the time. Maybe read a book, watch a film. What else do you enjoy doing? I hope you find ways to occupy your mind 

Woody - some people have no symptoms so you're not out yet. Sending positive vibes your way and good luck for Tuesday 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend anyway. Not much to report from me at the moment, starting to feel more human since EC. TMI but I tried the front bum yesterday for the cyclogest and it felt like it was burning! I have always had issues with thrush etc and sensitive skin, so I've decided to stick with the back bum! I think I'm getting used it there anyway and touch wood my IBS isn't as bad as it was so hopefully my body is adjusting. 

Sending love and luck to all xx


----------



## belfastgirl

Congrats Feilin xx

I caved and tested this morning 11dp5dt and unsurprisingly it was a BFN.  Never really fel hopeful or positive this cycle so the result was expected. Good luck to everyone else for lots of positive August 2ww. Big hugs x


----------



## Calluna

Really sorry to hear that Belfast        Look after yourself and wishing you lots of luck for your next steps xxx


----------



## lainybops

Sorry to hear your news Belfast  But you have tested early so will you try again on otd? Xxx 

Chriskirsty I'm feeling emotional still but hoping my back ache is a positive thing! I keep thinking about Wednesday and doing the test feel sick thinking about it


----------



## belfastgirl

Thanks folks. Yes will test again on Wednesday just so I can go back to the clinic but I know the result won't change. There wasn't even a hint of a second line.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Belfast really sorry to read your post.., I hope things change for you on otd  


Lainybops bops I'm just feeling the same to be honest had a bad back a few days ago, just praying this means something.. Although I do get this before af... Still have a wet feeling at times down there... 
I hope your back ache is a good sign for you aswell I'm dreading otd I asked the sdh if he thought we should get a test today he said nooooooo!!! I'd probs be to scared to do it  

Mrs rl how are u feeling 

Jessie is try not to worry a lot of women return to work in the 2ww so I'm sure u pottering on will not change things... If it's going to implant it wil there is no evidence to suggest resting helps but on the sand hand nothing strenuous  

Awwww this is hard   Not feeling much apart from the odd wet feeling and a few cramps I e not got no swollen boobs nothing 
Xxx


----------



## legleg

Have just thrown up several times, stomach is gripping I pray it's not going to create any problems!!! eeek


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks MrsRL for your words of wisdom.  
Belfastgirl, I am really sorry to hear that news...it is just so hard; I had it with IUI 4times, more time than I would care to remember when attempting naturally over the last five years and well, this is my first IVF cycle so I can only imagine how it feels.
I am cramping badly myself and hoping it isn't AF...supposed to be going to a family gathering about 3 hours away from where my parents live so will plaster on a smile and try to be sociable over the weekend. Always great to see the family but not sure I'll be very sociable if the dreaded period starts.

Wishing everyone love, luck and as restful and a weekend as possible.  

Sorry for the short and impersonal post, packing for the bankholiday family trip!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Little feet I think Mrs rl said it all really try not to worry  try and enjoy your afternoon with your family. 

Afm feeling a bit down I normally get signs of cystitis before af comes and I'm feeling like it's starting to niggle now really doubting this has worked I had pains in my tummy and left ovary before now I just could sit and cry I just want this so much it's heart breaking   I no I could still be in but I can't help but assume the worst after all these years I just feel I won't be that lucky xxx


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi Ladies

I hope today finds you well.

Can I join you? I had my ET on Friday and I have one 8 cell 3 day embie on board. My OTD is 14/08. I found getting to this point a real emotional rollercoaster. It was my first IVF (ICSI) cycle and I have a needle and generally anything medical phobia. In the end, from the physical perspective, it was not as bad as I thought it would be, everything was manageable, but I am so glad it is over. I feel in more familiar territory now and although I hope and pray that it works, I'm so used to waiting for this period to pass in a normal cycle and ending with a BFN that strangely I'm not feeling too stressed. I'm sure that will change though as the days pass and the OTD gets closer!

*chriskirsty* - hang in there - there can be lots of reasons for those pains. I had less eggs collected than you but I'm still feeling quite a lot of discomfort in my stomach and around my ovaries. Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way.

It will take me a little time to get up to speed with where you are all at, but I'm wishing you all the best of luck.
xxx


----------



## gaynorann

Welcome Ldw1804, 8 cell day 3 sounds perfect, hope the wait isn't too bad now the hard parts over. I hate needles but it's funny what we can accomplish to get to this point x


----------



## Woody80

Littlefeet I had to do a family gathering 3 days after EG I really was not in the right frame of mind either! Just smile and get a head ache after a couple of hours that's what I did! Why is waiting do hard? I have been in horrid mood all day anyone who comes near me gets it!! Maybe this is a sign?? I wish it would be only symptom
I have had so far. Was saying to my partner I just want to feel sick or have sore boobs he looked at me like I was crazy!! Role on Tuesday (test day)!!


----------



## Calluna

Kirsty - sending you a big hug    I'm having a day exactly like yours today. Just tearful and really struggling to hold onto any hope that it could happen. I've already started planning next steps for treatment because it's the only thing that keeps me going. I really hope our gut feelings are proved wrong over the next few days  

Legleg - what rubbish timing for a bug! Hope you feel better soon! x

Littlefeet - hope you can enjoy the trip or, at the very least, that it takes your mind of this 2ww nightmare! x

Ldw - welcome and good luck!  

Woody - lots of women say they had no symptoms at all before their BFP so don't give up  

MrsRL - hope the IBS stays away - I definitely prefer the back route, so to speak  

Hope everyone else is hanging in there x


----------



## MrsRL

Evening ladies,

Belfastgirl - sorry to hear your news, I hope the outcome changes on OTD.  

Laineybops - sorry to hear you are feeling emotional. Hope your back ache is a positive sign 

Kirsty - hope your signs are good ones  Please try not to feel down and worry too much, hope af stays away for you for several months   I'm feeling ok today, quite tired though.

legleg - how are you feeling now? Sorry to hear you sound so poorly  

Littlefeet - hope your family do goes well and you can leave early if possible.

LDW - lovely to see you in here, another cycle buddy 

Calluna - thanks, I hope it does too. Never thought I would actually prefer the back door lol. 

Hello to Gaynorann, Woody80 and Jessie, and anyone else I have missed 

Not much to report from me at the moment, just feeling tired today and a bit uncomfortable if I stand up for too long, but that's it really.

Hope you're all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Ldw welcome to the 2ww your embie sounds fab fx this is your time, how are u feeling  

Mrs rl thanks for the encouragement it means alot as dh keeps saying we have just as much chance of it working so I'm praying it has.. Hope your getting plenty of rest if it hurting to stand to long?? 

Cullunna I guess we've had the same sort of day.. We can keep each other going  have u tested anymore ?? When is your otd?? 

Leg leg I hope you feeling better after your bout of sickness 

Woody 80 I no exactly how u feel I want signs too anything but then I'd only worry they were bad.. 

How's everyone spending there 2ww?? I've had a mixture of trying to carry on as normal and rest to  

Afm still feeling worried but I guess anyone here will do so i take comfort in that I've had a dull ache tonight but think this is my ovaries reducing as they ended up touching each other from stimming.. 
Got everything crossed for us all 
XXXX


----------



## Woody80

Any one ever heard of sore chapped lips as a early sign??!! Clutching at staws I know but it's the only change I have had over past week that's out of the norm. I am drinking loads aswell 2/3 litres a day so I don't think it's a lack of water!


----------



## legleg

Hello,

Woody - I am exactly like you Hun, no spotting just the odd ache. Trying to pass the time! Not heard ref chapped lips though.. Could it be nerves? 

Little feet - I too had 4 attempts at IUI, the clinic nearly cancelled this IVF so the disappointment found from those lingers when waiting on Wednesday. 

Spend yesterday being sick rang nhs help line and the reasure me it 'shouldn't' affect anything but it's just one more nail in the coffin. Haven't eaten and am sipping water, talk about timing! 

I see from most of the threads that testing for some is imminent and... We are all a touch emotional, at least we have each other with full understanding. I hope we have some good news over the next few days, enough to start a positive chain reaction


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies, how are you all? Is anyone testing today or tomorrow?

Kirsty - I have been resting and carrying on as normal as well, nothing too crazy though but just felt so tired yesterday! I was asleep quite early anyway so hopefully it has helped. I think it's only natural to worry but trying to be positive can only help your body to nurture your lovely embie  How are you feeling today? Test day will be here soon  

Woody - I haven't heard of chapped lips being a symptom but that doesn't mean it isn't  

Leg leg - I hope you have had plenty of rest since being sick. Take good care of yourself. I agree - bring on the good news!

Hello to everyone else, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi mrs rl 
How are u today?? 

I've had the worst morning I woke up at 6 with a mini night sweat I never have these.. I had one on my last cycle to which ended as a chemical pg a very early mc well my mind was racing... I googled it and it came up a mixture of signs of bfp and also a drop in estrogen and given what happened last time I burst into tears wondering if last time this was why it had happened.. I woke dh up and was hysterical... I decided to call the on call doctor at our clinic who I explained to what had happened and how I was worried that that last time was due to my estrogen lowering she explained that because each time I've had ec I've had a high level of eggs so my estrogen would be high and it can be normal to come down and that because I had a fresh cycle this was not a concern.., it sort of put my mind at rest but I still worry incase this is the case because estrogen play an important role  

How's everyone else xx


----------



## Woody80

Morning all, thanks leg leg and Mrs RL I think I am clutching at staws with the lip thing especially seen as though they got better over night!!! But thanks for not suggesting I was mad! Sorry you are not well legleg why do these things happen just at the time you want your body to behave!  
Kirsty sounds like had terrible night hope you get some rest today xx


----------



## feilin

Hi folks I just wanted to give an update of my symptoms (still don't really believe it..) we went to origins in Belfast who discovered I had a very tight cervix hence the issue the royal had on the day of implant last yr which failed. They also discovered I needed the max dose of hormones and my lh was far too low too. Symptoms were similar to the last time in the beginning but around the middle of the wait I had some vivid dreams inc one about my mother dying ! Cramping set in big time and the boobs were sore like last time , a few days ago the boob pain started to subside , the last time it disappeared altogether and I was terrified that it was the same but it didn't go away altogether and did start to increase a bit again . Plenty of cm as well. Tested at 5.30 am yest , me the hubs and the dog stuck in the bathroom lmao , that's the other thing dog has preferred to be near me esp at night when he would usually stay downstairs he has been coming up and lying beside me. Also ive had hip pain both sides.
Scan by origins is on the 18th hopefully things stick! Can't fault them they have been brilliant . 
Fingers crossed for all I'll be sticking around on thread and updating . 
Don't lose hope girls .


----------



## legleg

Hi all, I've just gone for a wee and found blood. I read all the time about spotting but how much is classed as spotting? It's not bright red but not brown like you read either.. Am trying to keep fluids up after sickness bug, just hope it's not a coincidence!  Anyone have advice?


----------



## MrsRL

Kirsty- it sounds like you have had a terrible night, it must have been so scary for you   I hope the clinic has managed to put your mind at rest a bit and you can rest for the rest of today xx

Woody - you're definitely not mad, but the   is enough to send you that way! 

Feilin - lovely to hear from you, thanks for sharing the symptoms you've had  good luck for your scan on the 18th, hope it all goes well for you 

Leg leg - how much blood was it? My clinic definitely said that spotting is perfectly normal and some ladies experience more spotting than others. I know when I had EC that the original spotting looked quite a bit, not loads but more  than a tiny spot. I hope it's nothing. Could you contact your clinic for advice?

xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Kirsty - try not to worry - hot flushes and night sweats are a common side-effect of cyclogest and other progesterone support so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about    

Legleg - spotting can be good so try not to worry  

MrsRL - tiredness could be a good sign  

Feilin - hope everything goes smoothly x

Hope everyone else is ok x

AFM, I tested again this morning (13dpo) and the line's pretty much gone now so most likely it was just the remains of the trigger or possibly a hint of a chemical. OTD is on Tuesday - I'll keep taking the progesterone and keep testing till then but not expecting anything to change so I'm busy making plans for further treatment. I suppose I have to accept that it's going to have to be IVF for me! Was hoping to do 3 IUIs this time around but, as it took 3 vials of donor sperm for this IUI, we don't have enough left for more.


----------



## Tulip83

Hi ladies, 
Had a day 5 hatching blasto transferred Friday so officially PUPO and will be crossing my fingers that I read positive posts over the next few days. OTD is 10 August. Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Helagba

Hello ladies,
Welcome to the newbies.
Feilin congratulations on your BFP 😙😙😙
Woody80 I have no idea about chapped lips but my left nose is sore and slightly swollen since Thursday so just going to chalked it down to reaction to drugs.😓
Chriskirsty stay positive darling praying that your embie sticks this time.
Afm - tested this morning and it's a BFP 😀


----------



## Bexh2

MrsRL, i test 7/8, however i am going to test again tomorrow morning which is 8dp5dt. 

My boobs are certainly less painful, however i woke up at 3am this morning and went to the toilet and when i got back in to bed i had severe abdominal cramps, way worse than any period pains i've ever experienced. I almost got my husband to call an ambulance! It subsided after a couple of minutes, do u think this could be implantation pain? I didn't think it would be that painful? 

Feilin - I was having some pains last night and we had guests so i didn't say anything, but my dog just sat there staring at me as though he knew i was in pain. I think they definitely have a 6th sense!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Huge congrats helagba on your   💜 I hope you have a lovely healthy 9 months  
XXXX


----------



## feilin

sharry i forgot can you add me to list


----------



## MrsRL

Helagba - Huge congratulations on your   SO happy for you   xx


----------



## feilin

helagba awesome!! congrats to you!!!!!!! yey!!!!!


----------



## snowangel

Hi I had my transfer on Thursday the 30th July, I had 3 x 5day blastocysts. The clinic told me to count transfer day as day 1 - so transfer day would be 1dp5dt. Am I correct

I'm going to start testing tomorrow, which I think is 5dp5dt. I am taking pregnyl hcg 1500iu every other day , and I'm taking the last one tomorrow- so I'll test first just so I've got an idea if the pregnyl is still showing.

Any one else starting to test stupidly early like me?? I'm expecting to get pregnant - but keeping them seems  to be the problem.

This time I'm trying staying in bed on anti anxiety medication, have tried everything else. I've been prescribed them especially.

Good luck to you all. Xxxx


----------



## Calluna

Helagba - congratulations!!       Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Snowangel - I hope the meds help to keep you calm this time. Have you tried any relaxation cds? I use guided progressive muscle relaxation sometimes and find it very helpful for relaxing. Good luck!  

Hope everyone's ok and we have more good news soon!


----------



## MrsRL

Hello ladies 

I'm on my phone so can't say much this morning, but snow angel I agree about the relaxation cd, I have been using one and its really helped me to relax. Mine is called the ivf belief cd.

Hope all you lovely ladies on here are ok, how is everyone doing?

I need to step away from Google... Lol.  

xx


----------



## Olivia

So this is my 7th 2ww. First time I have never had any sort of symptom! Usually feel really periody and crampy regardless of whether the result has been positive or negative! I suppose my heart is telling me it must be negative-boo! I can't believe that even though I am on gestone and cyclogest I am not even have side effects from those?

Anyone else experiencing/experienced the same? Had glue this time and aspirin and thought maybe that's why I am not feeling anything?!?!

Olivia xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I was like this with my 2nd cycle.  Never even had a twinge of any sort.  It worked and my first scan showed twins.

Good luck

X


----------



## Olivia

Staceysm thank you so much for your reply! Isn't it amazing to just have no symptoms!
I notice you had your 2nd treatment at the Chaucer! That's where we have had all our treatments 😊
Taking positivity from your post!

Take care 

Olivia xxx


----------



## Winter Sprout

Ladies,
I had 2 'good quality' blasts transferred on 25th July. I took a pregnyl trigger injection 36hrs before collection, another 5000iu just before transfer, and another 5000iu on the day of tbe transfer (9 days ago).
Since 5dp5dt, I was having cramping pains, mainly to my left side, around my ovary. This seems to have tailed off today for the first time. Also, since 7dp5dt, i have been having very slight browny smears when i wipe (sorry, tmi).
Soooo... I tooka test this morning (2 days early, naughty!) and it came up with a faint positive.
What are your thoughts? I know it could be the pregnyl still... But i know 10 days is the longest it could stay in my system, and wouldn't necessarily be that long.
I'm slowly going crazy, from thinking it's all over, to having a bit of hope.


----------



## legleg

Hi 

Winter sprout - I'm exactly the same with the brown smears. Have been on and off since yesterday. I didn't test though ... Too scared, was going to wait till Wednesday... Sounds grose but is it like the amount of a teaspoon? Or like the late last days of a period? Hmmm I may test tomorrow morning!


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is well today and managing to get through this nail-biting wait. 
Helgba: Wow! Amazing news.  Congratulations.   

Sorry for being off the grid.  We were staying overnight with some relatives before the big gathering which took place yesterday.  Lots of chatting and no time for iPad! Got back to my lovely parents' house last night and just crashed.  Now trying to catch up with all your posts.  

The family "do" was actually really lovely- as it always is- and I managed to almost distract myself from the nervous knicker-checking and paranoia about AF!

MrsRL and Legleg, how are you? Legleg, I hope you are rested and feeling loads better.

Bexh2 the cramping sounds pretty intense, I hope it has eased...

Calluna and snow-angel the relaxation CD sounds good.  Anything to calm an over-active mind. I am finding the more I try to keep myself occupied the better I am.  The one thing I can't seem to do is read. Ordinarily, I would be ploughing through some holiday reading in quiet moments, but when I try it, my mind starts to wander in slightly more panicky directions...weird for me!

Feilin, fingers crossed for your scan on the 18th.

Tulip83, although my 3 day transfer was on July 25th, I am having my first HCG test on the 10th too.  Decided to wait to be home with DH and as I don't arrive home to him until Friday after some lengthy flights, we agreed to be together for testing on Monday.  Thank God, I am on school hols...I am keeping my fingers crossed that we both have great news on that day and praying I do not get AF prior.

Kirsty, I hope today will be better for you.  This is such a roller coaster.

Welcome LDW1804- the embryo sounds super- healthy, fingers crossed.

Calluna, I still hope this time works out for you...I find myself worrying too about how we would manage another cycle, purely from a practical level, rather than financially. I doubt having 4 or 5 weeks of unpaid leave from work, would be the easiest thing to come by and given this cycle took so long, plus the travel involved, I might have quite the battle on my hands to get the time off.  Anyhow, I hope you will be pleasantly surprised but I understand the need to start planning for the next round!  Good luck.

Woody80, Gaynorann and Lainybops,, I hope your day has started well.

If I have unintentionally left anyone out, I apologize.  Fingers crossed and let's keep hoping!


----------



## Winter Sprout

It's literally just a smear when i wipe after a wee. Not even enough to justify wearing a liner as there is nothing in my pants at all. 
I was convinced yesterday that it was all over, although today I've woke up and feel different...


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi Wintersprout, 
No smearing for me and as this is my first IVF cycle so I am not sure what it may or may not mean.  A faint positive sounds worth holding on to though...  Fingers and toes crossed that it isn't remnants of the trigger.

This is my first IVF ( with Picsi and assisted hatching) after lots of failed IUIs and trying naturally.  Lol, I am scared to test because I worry it may be too early and I sort of like having some hope on the one hand, yet I am desperate to know on the other.  Am I making any sense?  
I had 10,000 iu pregnyl on Monday 20th July 9pm, egg retrieval July 22nd at 9am, 2x 3 day fresh embryos transferred on July 25th.... Any thoughts ladies?  My first full day of LMP was July 8th, had some spotting on July 6th and 7th ( tmi- sorry) but was told to count day 1 as first day of full flow before 10am.  Have such a ridiculously irregular cycle/ virtually non-existent that I am just taking every day that I do not see bleeding as a potential and faint positive!  Am I being a ridiculously naive newbie?


----------



## Tulip83

Littlefeet exciting that we are testing same day  let's hope we get a positive result. 

Wintersprout I am keeping my fingers crossed that the faint positive is a good sign 

Afm I feel like I'm going mad with impatience though I am surprisingly calm as well. Have this week off work so going to chill and read loads of books. No symptoms apart from twinges in lower abdomen, sore breasts and an enormous appetite, plus I'm sleeping loads, even taken to having kips which I never do. But these things could be down to the meds so nothing to do but wait and I certainly intend to start testing from Wednesday in the knowledge that a negative may mean just not high enough hcg levels yet...I'm a rebel...if I'm told not to do something I always do it lol


----------



## Littlefeet78

Tulip, I am usually the same way: question everything but am attempting to try to keep myself as calm as poss whilst navigating this TWW and know that my tendency to over-think everything means I would obsess over any peeing on stick scenario!  
Best of luck and fingers crossed for us on Aug 10th.


----------



## legleg

You are all truly a lovely bunch x 

I'm sucking up all your positive vibes and sending lots of love and positivity back at ya.

Am going to double test, tomorrow morning and on 'D' day. Done everything I can to make it work, so if it doesn't, nothing more that can be done. 

Will be reading on with all the news, good luck ladies! X


----------



## Woody80

Think it's game over for me girls test day was tomorrow but have had a brown discharge this morning exactly what I have in the days leading up to my period 😞😢😞. This was my first go at IVf so I guess I was just extra hopeful but I don't think it's looking good. Good luck and lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Tulip83

Woody lots of posts mention spotting and turn out bfp so don't write it off until tomorrow  

Legleg crossing my fingers for you 

Adam although several blasts were meant to be frozen over the weekend none were as they didn't make the cut on quality but we still have 8 of the original day 1 envies on ice so that's a good plan b


----------



## Littlefeet78

Woody,
I hope the discharge is not what you fear.  As Tulip said, lots of people report discharge, spotting etc and still get a PFP....I hope all will be well tomorrow. 
Legleg, couldn't agree more.  I think FF and its ladies are fantastic.


----------



## Ljp64

Woody, 
Try not to worry about the spotting. My clinic specifically said not to report spotting red or brown blood as its so common. Your cervix can get irritated by the CYCLOGEST and it could still be implantation bleeding. 

AFM I feel like I've been hit by a bus today but ma less exhausted than yesterday. All kinds of pulling going on and still have a warm chuff and back ache. All this could be the CYCLOGEST though. Stupidly did a test today, 5 days past 5dt, far too early I know. According to ff the embryo doesn't start producing BHCG until the eleventh day. Trying to stay positive....

Good luck, 
Lisa


----------



## Ldw1804

Hi ladies

I hope today finds you well.

I've decided to get away for a few days with a friend to help distract me from the count down. I've been a serial tester in the past when trying naturally and analysed every symptom. I convinced myself at least 3 times that I was pregnant when I wasn't and I was devastated. I've been googling and it just seems to me that the symptoms from the cyclogest (and ec, other drugs recovery etc), AF and early pregnancy are practically the same. So in the interest of my sanity I'm going to try to just go with it (   I'm so not that person) and not test at all until we go to the hospital for OTD. I'm not sure how well I was stick to this, but I can try.

Ljp64 - hang in there and stay positive.

Hi to my cycle buddies tulip, MrsRL, Chriskristy.

Woody - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Littlefeet - I absolutely know where you are coming from. It is so hard not to over think everything.

So pleased for those of you who have had you BFP. Good luck to everyone else who has their test coming up. I'm sending out positive thoughts to you all.

xxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Enjoy your escape LDW1804. It seems a really good idea to build in some pleasant distractions.  It definitely helped me over the weekend and being at home with my parents is also very calm for me- way less hectic than real life, with lovely distractions.  I am with you on the testing thing.  I have decided not to test until I go to the dr on Aug 10th, more fair on DH as I am overseas at present and he has been amazing throughout.  We are such a team, I would feel disloyal sneaking in some testing when not physically with him; it is, perhaps, better for my sanity too- it is part of my character to analyze everything so the potential for frenzied over-thinking is too high!

Best of luck, relax and enjoy.


----------



## LittleStampede

Hello all,

I've just come across this thread - am currently 5dp5dt with ICSI. OTD is Saturday 8th August - it can't come quick enough!!

Good luck to all!!


----------



## lulo

Hi Ladies,

Its been a while since I posted but have been keeping up with this thread. Wonderful to hear we have some good BFP news and how supportive everyone is being 
I decided to post today as not feeling very positive, I feel like I over did it yesterday, I'm crampy and feel exhausted a bit regretful of what all I did. I had ivf SET and OTD is 8th Aug before the embie went back in we were advised that it was slow at cell dividing but could well catch up after transfer. This has weighed on my mind and I have run out of positivity that it will ever grow, today might not be helped by the fact our friends announced they are pregnant again this is the 3rd couple in 10 days we know. Happy for them but feeling rubbish that its never 'our turn' I figure you guys are the only ones who will get what I mean today.

Woody - hang in there it aint over till its over x
LDW1804 - great idea to get away for some distraction, think we would all benefit from making little plans to speed each day up whilst we slowly go mad.


----------



## MrsRL

Olivia - hopefully no symptoms is a good sign for you  Good luck   When do you test? 

Winter Sprout - I hope the symptoms are a good sign for you  Good luck for OTD  

legleg - hope you feel a lot better now and you have managed to rest. Good luck if you decide to test tomorrow  

Littlefeet - glad you enjoyed the family 'do'. Thank you for asking after me, I feel ok thank you, symptom spotting and googling is my main problem lol.   I know what you mean about being scared to test, my feelings on it are the same too. I've got ages to go yet anyway. 

Tulip - another cycle buddy  you are a rebel testing so early lol  I've been sleepy too, but I'm trying to blame the majority of symptoms on the pessaries so I don't go too mad...  

Woody - good luck for testing tomorrow, I hope it's good news for you.  

Ljp - my clinic mentioned that spotting is normal too throughout the 2ww and that it doesn't mean it hasn't worked. Hope you are managing to rest today.

LDW - another cycle buddy  Have a lovely time with your friend, hope it helps to take your mind off things a bit. 

LittleStampede - Hello and good luck to you too. Have you had any symptoms so far? 

Lulo - we posted at the same time so just editing to add, I'm sorry to hear you are not feeling very positive. I hope your lovely embie is growing away, it is in the best environment now afterall  I'm not surprised you feel rubbish after all these pregnancy announcements   I get what you mean, especially when one of my friends is pregnant 'by accident' with her third. It's not nice. Take care of yourself x

To everyone else - sending positive vibes and the best of luck to you all.

 to all. Good luck to those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Tulip83

MrsRL not testing yet as waiting for them to arrive in the post  very worried as had a bit of brown spotting. Only a tiny amount but that was enough to make me feel all depressed and down. I hate his 2ww so much!!!


----------



## MrsRL

Tulip it could be implantation bleed or a side effect from the pessaries, either way you're not out yet  which tests are you going to use? xx


----------



## Woody80

Thanks for your positivity ladies it means so much. Going to test in morning then have official test at 9:30 so desperately trying not think too much, love and thanks too you all xxx


----------



## Tulip83

MrsRL I keep telling myself that but feels like déjà-vu as the same thing happened last time and turned into my period. Going to try and stay positive though. I bought a cheap brand that says 'one step pregnancy test' on it and there are five the I bought an early response as the one I'll do closer the time. 

Woody fingers crossed for tomorrow x


----------



## LILLYS778

Hi, hope its ok to join you. I am 9dp5dt.  Last night I got I got a BFP on a clear blue plus and a pregnant on the digital. I work in a medical centre so did a clinic test this morning (which is sensitive from 20)  and it was super faint, I waited 4hrs drinking very little and did it again and it was BFN  . I held on for 7 hours and again got a super faint line, hardly there, so worried this could be a chemical pregnancy. I don't have any of the symptoms I had last time, Any thought welcomed. OTD is 5th August.


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Lilly, 
I think  clear blue plus measures from 10ml. It sounds like the clinic test is less sensitive. 
A positive is a positive. 
Do you have a blood test on Wednesday? 

Lisa x


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ladies,
It seems like today has been a tough day for some of us.  Hang in there ladies. To echo an earlier post, there seems to be little difference between the side effects of the meds, period symptoms and potential implantation so despite all the worrying, we just have to keep hoping until we know definitively and until that time, stay as calm and stress-free (I know, I know-so difficult) as possible.  Easier said than done.
  
I am cramping again too and trying to ignore the niggling fears.  Trying hard to stay calm and to keep myself pleasantly distracted.  I have been super-tired today after a busy weekend and hope I didn't over-do it...also putting that concern to one side because it is far too easy to start second-guessing everything you do.
Spoke to DH earlier and felt so bad for him being so far away, being crazy busy at work and looking after our furry babies, yet all he was worried about was whether or not I am ok and how it is all going.  I know he is on tenterhooks and cannot relax, even when not at work.  It is hard on our OHs too, isn't it.

Anyhow sending positive, calm thoughts out to everyone and hoping for more news of BFPs on this thread.  My fingers are firmly crossed for us all.

Sorry Lilly, just saw your post as I was about to add my comment.  A positive sounds good.  Are you thinking of testing again tomorrow, or waiting until Wednesday? As Ljp64 said, the tests could have differing levels of sensitivity- hang in there.


----------



## LILLYS778

Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to stay positive but the lines really are super faint today, real squinters,yes going to test again in the morning. Our clinic doesn't do blood tests, so they just ask you to call them with the result of a hpt. 
The TWW is so hard, I kind of regret testing early now as it's made me feel worse not better. Last night I was planning for a new arrival and then spent all day today in tears. 
Where are you all up to in the TWW? Looks like there have been a few BFP's in this group. I hope everyone is doing better than me at staying calm x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Woody don't worry if af hadn't arrived in full flow lots of women spot or bleed and it can still be a bfp have you thought about taking a test?? 

Tulip sorry to here your embie that they thought haven't been able to be re frozen but you found like you have a fab one put back in  

A don't  no about you all but Ive banned myself from Google it's sending me crazy 
We just won't no till we test.. I still worry and keep feeling neagtive but I'll soon no.. Less than 48 hours till I do my beta that's one phone call I'm scared to hear... I'm worried how I'll cope with another no and it taking another toll on me and my dh but I no with time I'll be ready to go again.. Fx I won't have to and I'll be 3rd time lucky arghhhhh so scared 
Wishing you all the luck in the world lady's  
Kirsty 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Lily I most of missed your post... 
Not sure on the sensitivity of the tests did the clear blue say how far along you were?? Maybe the tests youve used today are less sentive.. I really hope it's not a chemical I had this in December and it was awful.. If your clinics don't do betas then maybe test again with one from today then on another clear blue from the sane wee sample I think this would give you a true reading and you'll no if it a less sentive test especially using the same sample to test its just a thought   keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for you xxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Lilly,
it is really hard navigating this wait.  Kirsty's suggestion sounds really sensible... I can't face it after so many past negatives on HTPs with IUI and earlier when trying naturally.

I know what you mean about the ups and downs, I am swinging wildly between over-cautious refusal to entertain ideas about babies and desperately hoping, praying and willing this to be a success: the terrified hope that you can't help feeling when you allow yourself to think about names and family occasions...

I am 10dp 3 day transfer of two fresh embryos.  I was advised by my clinic to do the HCG test at 14 and 17 days past ET.  It happens to be the case that I won't be flying back home to my DH until the end of the week so Monday, Aug 10th is our test day.  I am ok with that.  I have no desire to test when away from him, we are such a team, it would seem disloyal.  So visiting my parents after my cycle has been a really pleasant distraction- even more meaningful than usual.

I really hope you have a positive tomorrow.  Is there any way to request a HCG blood test- or for your clinic to refer you for bloodwork?  It might be more conclusive and you would have a more definitive answer.
My fingers are crossed for you.

Kirsty, 
two more days to go.  Hang on in there.  You are definitely in with a strong chance and having got this far, you are strong enough to deal with whatever the outcome may be.  I wish you so much luck and hope the next two days will pass a little easier for you.  
   
Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Little feet Thank you so much for that post your all so supportive  
I refuse to be beaten by this  just hope this attitude stays with me... 
Aww you sound like a great couple, glad you've had a good distraction with seeing your family.., have u got a long plane flight home?? Fx crossed when u and dh do your test you get your bfp  
XXXX


----------



## LILLYS778

Ah thanks Kirsty, yes it said pregnant 1-2 weeks last night and the other one was very clear line too. Good idea to test them both together, I'll have to get some more clear blues. We are  praying this one sticks but I just have a gut feeling it's all going wrong. Sorry to hear about your chemical it's the cruelest trick ever. So you have your beta on Wednesday? Will they tell you the results that day? I hope you get your BFP. A Google. Ban is a good idea I have spent all day reading other people's success and failure stories and working myself up into a frenzy! 
Little feet I totally agree it's a roller coaster, Yes staying with your parents sounds like a great distraction, we went away for the week but the moment I got home yesterday I couldn't resist testing. 
I'll see what tomorrow brings and maybe contact the GP to see if they will do my blood work, but I fear if it's not a glaring obvious line then it's definately a chemical. Thanks for your support Its nice to talk to people who understand the ups and downs of treatment x


----------



## gaynorann

Winter sprout I'm pretty sure if you're getting a positive today it is a good sign x

Legleg good luck testing tomorrow

woody80 I hope your wrong and you get a good result tomoz 

Ljp64 5dp5dt is way too early but I can relate with all the pulling sensation, hope this is a good sign x

Enjoy your time away LDW1894

Welcome littlestampede Saturdays not too long off now

Lula hope you found your positivity, your little embie is in the best place x

Welcome Lilly5778 try not to worry maybe test with FMU tomorrow, lots of things can alter your results x

As for me this 2 weeks is worse than my first one, I've been having lots of crampy type pains and twinges the past 48 hours hope it's my frosticle getting comfy, wishing the next week goes quick, sorry if I've missed anyone and hope you are all keeping strong x


----------



## Chriskirsty

little feet I really hope it's just your clinics tests, 9dp isn't very far along so a lower level pg like clear blue could be accurate.. My test is 9dp a 5dt on Wednesday and because it's so early they do a beta,, we get the phone call a few hours later we have to between 8-10 athink we find out around 1-3 pm really hoping that doing both tests tomorrow puts your mind at rest and just because you don't have symptoms doesn't mean it's a no xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Hope its ok to join you. I am on cycle 2 IVF first cycle last year had positive results then miscarriage at 9 weeks. Was really apprehensive a out putting myself through it again but here i am 7dp5dt and frankly pooping myself. No symptoms at all apart from some twinges yesterday after deciding to clear out the garage to distract myself!! Trying to be positive but hard when i have no symptoms at all. Last time i had cramps and sore boobs from the start. Anyhows. Test day is friday so sure i will find out then. 
Good luck everyone.  Claire


----------



## gaynorann

Hi Clare, first of all sorry about your miscarriage must have taken a lot to start again, hope you've got a sticky little bean this time round xx


----------



## Tulip83

Looks like it's already over for me. Brown spotting and bright red light bleeding...yes I know it's "common" but that's what happened in our first round and it led to a full on period so I'm pretty convinced it's over. Oh well, at least I only had 4 days of the 2ww torture!!! Will be doing another fet to use up our remaining embryos and then it's done for us, hubby and I agree there is too much living to catch up on and we have no intention of keeping our lives on hold much longer!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Tuplip sorry to read your post it just a thought but if this is the second cycle where u have bleed before test date maybe ask your clinic to check your progesterone levels and get then to monitor you in the 2ww I no from past threads with ladies that have had this had extra support because I drop would make it hard to substain a pg .. Really hope it's not full af and you make it to otd xx 

Claire sorry to read about your first cycle ending in a misscarriage that's so hard but your a brave lady going again you should be so proud.. No symptoms I ant a bad thing at all have you read the thread symptoms that went on to a bfp a lot of ladies on there ticked no symptoms and that on their first cycle they did I hope this helps  have u thought about testing Or just waiting to otd I am.. I'm to scared to do it 
Really praying we all get a bfp xxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks Kirsty and Lilly,

We just have to keep being supportive of each other.

My flight home is a long-haul, followed by a short flight but I have an overnight between them which I am hoping will make a difference.  A proper night's sleep in a hotel may mitigate against the time-zone changes etc...Can't wait to see hubby but hate the goodbyes here.  Hoping to lift everyone's spirits with good news on August 10th but secretly quite scared it won't be.  I am trying to control that thought!  I have stopped googling in an attempt at sanity saving.

Good luck to you both. It isn't easy but when you read all the positives on FF, it helps too.


----------



## legleg

Hi,

Couldn't sleep, so have tested this morning... straight away it came up with a negative.. will test tomorrow but they are pretty accurate.

Thought I'd be more philosophical about it all but am actually feeling gutted. It's been 3 yrs of trying .. I know some of you out there have been going longer and done more IVF's but am not sure if I can keep trying. Am 36 and my husband is 41, so we are no spring chickens anymore. 

Anyway, it's 4.30, best try and get some sleep before work later. 

Take care all of you lovely lot x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Legleg sorry to read your test came up negative.. How far along are u now post transfer??just remember that they give us an otd for a reason it still could be possible.. Sending hugs   Kirsty xx


----------



## Winter Sprout

Ladies, just tested and got another posotive. OTD is tomorrow. Still cramping and spotting on and off (none so far this morning). It's now 10 days since my last injection of Pregnyl... Dare i hope that after 5 years, this might be our first ever real positive, and we're PG?!


----------



## Woody80

Morning ladies, test day and could not sleep so just did 3 tests all negative   feel a bit lost now, off to hospital latter for official test but not a lot they can say. Can't believe all that time, emotion into nothing. Fingers crossed for you all best of luck, lots of love x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Winter sprout I think it's safe to say that your pregnant wowwwwww massive congrats to u  how many  days past a blast transfer are you xx


----------



## Winter Sprout

10dp5dt today... OTD is tomorrow. Not sure i can dare to believe it until it's properly confirmed


----------



## Chriskirsty

Winter sprout my otd is tomorrow and I'll only be 9dp a 5dt so I would assume that your defo a   XXXX


----------



## Winter Sprout

The only thing is, i had 5000iu Pregnyl boosters, the last one being on the day of transfer. I believe it takes 7-10 days for that much to leave the body, hence my later test date. Just hope it had all gone, and I'm left with a real positive!


----------



## Hopeful3429

Woody80, I'm so sorry to read this, I know how heartbreaking it is   xxx 

LegLeg, continue to support each other and know that your time will come xxx 

Congratulations Winter Sprout xxx 

Today is 2dp5dt for me and I have officially boarded the crazy train. I have done nothing but lay around with heat packs on my feet watching movies. I hope this is our baby xxx


----------



## monkeybear

Hi ladies
may i join you?
im halfway through my 2ww after my 8th treatment. 
i had my first treatment(i egg shared) which was successful at care nottingham in 2011 resulting in my little miracle. we went back to try for a sibling 2 years ago but things deteriorated a lot on my already low fertility side. we decided we couldnt afford treatment there again so went to a clinic in czech republic and 6 treatments in 14 months with them-which was a mixed bag of mc,bfns and chemical. we were going to call it a day but decided to give it one last shot at care and have spent a small fortune(loan) to have immune tests done and donor sperm and ivf cycle with them. i never get many eggs but got 7 whcih i was over the moon with-4 made it to blasts which i had transferred last monday but the other 2 werernt strong enough. so this is it my £9k blasts are my hope! im not overly confident tbh but i guess thats down to repeated failures. otd is sunday-i cannot tell you how scared i am! i think this is the end of our journey. i also lost my step dad 7 days into my cycle so slightly stressful!!
anyhow im going stir crazy so needed a bit of support and this site really helped me last time with Seth. 
i wish all of those testing the very best of luck and sorry to those whove had recent bfns. no words can comfort.  
Sam xxxxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Thankyou ladies for the words of support, i have to say i have felt quite alone in this process until now, why didnt i come on here before!!! - its hard when you dont want to tell many people as it might not work, also i think its hard for those who concieve naturally to understand exactly how it feels. 
Big hugs to those of you that had a negative - my heart goes out to you.
ChrisKirsty - not even thinking about testing early - far too scared - even if it does come out being positive completely bricking it about that too!!!
Hopeful and Sam - welcome to the longest wait in history, I am normally a very chilled person but in the last week i have become neurotic. I have also placed a complete Google ban on myself - Doctor Google is a very scary place to be. I also took 2 weeks off work (sick) on this cycle - possibly not a wise move i now think as way too much time to over think things - I am better off busy - but work was being really awkward - so at the time i thought stuff you - wish i had thought it through more - hey ho, roll on Friday!!!
Good luck ladies for those testing tomorrow.
Claire


----------



## Littlefeet78

Good morning ladies,

Legleg and Woody, so sorry to hear your news. I know nothing makes you feel better when the emotion is so raw.  Take care of yourselves and know that your time will come.  

Welcome to Monkeybear and Lifeisneverdull!  So sorry to hear about your step-dad; let's hope this is another miracle time for you, Monkeybear.

Winter-sprout, mega-congratulations to you.  All sounding incredibly positive. 

Best of luck to all ladies testing over the next couple of days...sorry for the quite general "best of luck blast"- it is genuine.

I am feeling oddly calm this morning. No symptoms anymore...I am just trying to stay hopeful that all will be well on Aug 10th which will be 16dp ET.


----------



## Ljp64

Sorry to hear your news Woody. Are you having Beta today? My clinic told me a positive on POAS wouldn't show til two days after Beta blood test. Xxxcc


----------



## Woody80

Thank you for your lovely messages, been to hospital to do further test and they have confirmed. They seem optermistic about cycle 2 so going to put all my energy into that in a months time rather than letter this one get me down. It's such a hard thing to go through so glad I have had this as a means of escape. Good luck to Everyone else xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies 
Hope your all well 
Lifeisneverdull- really hope your keeping busy in the 2ww I was at work on my last cycle and found it more stressfull so think you took the right attitude at the time... Good luck for Friday  

Monkeybears   Hello and welcome to this thread.. How lovely you have a son from This process... Sounds like you've been through alot and I'm really praying your successful on your 8th go  we had out transfers on the sand day did you have a 3/5 day transfer?? My otd is tomorrow we have to go for a beta test and wait for the results I'm dreading it   Really sorry to hear about your step dad that must be very difficult and especially at a even more challenging time for you.., hugs to you  

Little feet.. Lovely to read that at least one of us on the 2ww is staying calm that's great  

Afm woke up at 6 really fretting about tomorrow's results I'm so scared it's untrue..dh woke to so we had some cuddles in bed which helped calm me down as dh was saying we've gotten this far there's no reason we can't be lucky. Wish is true but now he's gone to play golf I'm back to worrying.. Keep crying then pulling myself together it's so hard.. 
It hasn't helped that I just had another scare a few hours ago.. I went to the toilet before I did my pessarry. I'm sorry if this is tmi but as I stood up I noticed a bit of blood in the toilet I burst into tears.. It wasn't  untill I wiped that I realised it was from the back bum.. I guess it's the pessaries making it a little sore (it happened last time) it stopped now god the panics to relief was crazy so I'm on to the front bum now..,just praying we all get our bfp 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Woddy so sorry to hear that... You sound very together I admire you  really hoping your successful on your second cycle  xx


----------



## MrsRL

Welcome Lifeisneverdull, sorry to hear about your miscarriage and good luck for test day on Friday, hope this one is a sticky one 

legleg - sorry to hear you got a negative. Good luck for OTD. 

Winter Sprout - congratulations on getting a positive, good luck for OTD 

Woody - so sorry to hear about getting a negative, it is heartbreaking   Wishing you all the best of luck for cycle 2.

Hopeful - hope it isn't sending you too crazy and that this is your time 

monkeybear - welcome  how lovely to hear the positive story of conceiving your son this way, I hope this 8th treatment is the one to make a sibling 

Littlefeet - glad to hear you are staying calm, long may it last 

Kirsty - hope you are coping ok this afternoon, how scary with the blood! I would panic too! I am crossing everything that this is your time     

Hello to LJP, Jessie, LDW, Tulip and anyone else I may have missed. Hope you ladies are all ok. I was panicking last night as I had an upset tummy, it was my IBS playing up and I was worrying that it would hurt the embies. I'm sure it won't have but I just got upset over it. My tummy seems more settled today thank goodness  Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I've come to join the madness! 😉 I have been following your posts for a while but didn't want to join before now. So, I'm now officially PUPO with one "beautiful" blastocyst that survived the freeze/thaw process 100% 😀 The embryologist said it looks like it's a fresh one (I assume that's good?!). So, four frosties still in the lab ❄❄❄❄ and OTD is Friday 14 July but we're going to wait until Saturday 15th (providing that the dreaded AF hasn't put in an appearance!) as me and my DH will have the day off work together which will be a good thing no matter what the outcome. Hope the time flies by and we desperately want this to be our time 🍀🙏🏼 x


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi MrsRL, glad to hear your tummy has calmed a little.  I hope today is passing peacefully for you.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Welcome IloveWesties!  
Wow! It sounds like you have a perfect embie on board- congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks for the welcome and congratulations Littlefeet. How are you feeling? x


----------



## MrsRL

Thanks little feet, hope you are ok?  

Hello Ilovewesties, nice to see another cycle buddy on here  Congratulations on being PUPO  Sounds like you have an excellent embie on board  so pleased for you. Your OTD is near mine  

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks MrsRL think I've been a bit of a rubbish Jul/Aug cycle buddy as I just couldn't keep up with the thread! I'm also on a few others - a couple for my clinic, a FET cycle thread and also the May/June cycle thread which is still going from my fresh cycle! I basically need to give up work just to keep up with it all ha ha Hope I can keep up on here though and that we can help each other through this time. It's the last but most difficult hurdle to jump! When will you test / OTD? x


----------



## lulo

welcome ilovewesties 
Hi ladies I hope you are all ok today. Just in from work and visiting a friend and I think I'm starting to bleed, it only faint and diluted with the pessary stuff (sorry) but its defo darker like the beginning of AF. I'm feeling just awful, I know this is game over. My official test date is Saturday. DH is just not really acknowledging what I've just said to him which is why I've come here.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ladies,
Kirsty, has today been a better day for you?

Woody, you are sounding very focused- that is impressive. Strong lady.

IloveWesties, I am ok thanks.  Had a lovely long lunch with my parents today and some nice gentle walks in the countryside/ mountains.  Now feeling exhausted so may have a nap.  I feel like such a lazy brat.  In my "real life" I am up at 5am and busy all the time.  This feels like such a luxury.  Hoping, praying, trying to keep busy and think positively/ trying not to think about being PUPO because I start to plan and that can be dangerous- almost impossible not to get hopeful and dreamy about kid stuff.  Looking forward to being reunited with DH on Friday but dreading the goodbyes here..  This is our first IVF cycle but we have been TTC with help since late 2009 with IUIs Since 2013.  I know that is nothing compared to some of the amazing ladies on FF but we are so ready for good news.  How are you managing?

Hope everyone is doing as well as they can be.

Little feet.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi Lulo, 
This is such a nervy time and it is scary when blood appears- try not to panic.  I am not very experienced with the IVF version of the 2WW so I feel a bit bumbling and inept at offering advice/ support- all I know from IUIs and my present scenario is that it feels like the longest two weeks ever and every bodily change feels loaded and scary.  Your DH may need time to get his head around your fears too- alongside his own maybe?
I hope it is just spotting and that all will be well.  Sending hugs and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Evening ladies 

lullo I really hope the bleeding had stopped it can be scary when you see it but it could be implantation bleeding I agree maybe your dh just doesn't no what to say, they aren't talkers I no that won't help you right now as we look to them to be the strong ones.., fx for you  

Westies yeyyyyy congrats on being pupo  lovely to have you join us from the cycle buddies thread..,  you sound like you have a strong embie there  fx for you  

Mrs rl glad your feeling better  how are you today 

Little feet by days had ups and downs from my earlier toilet panick to a lovely meal out with dh  
How are you today?? I'm glad you've had a nice day sounds lovely walking Im peaceful surroundings  

Afm so scared for tomorrow going to try and chill out wit a shower and get in my pjs and relax with dh I just no that won't be the case I keep fighting the tears incase it's a no.. Less than 24 hours now  
XXXX


----------



## Littlefeet78

Kirsty,
Awh, a meal with hubby sounds just what you needed.  How lovely.  I really hope tomorrow will bring you the good news you deserve.  I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Try to have a relaxing night tonight.
Littlefeet.


----------



## Hopeful3429

Lulo try not to worry, it could very well be implantation   

Very best of luck for tomorrow chriskirsty! 

I will catch up with the thread I need to go back a few pages  

Hope everyone else is doing ok aboard the crazy train. Today is 2dp5dt for us. I think I'm getting the side effects of the progesterone,  I've had cramps to the left of My belly button for the last few hours nowhere near my uterus   and I've come out in boil type spots like I do with AF ; ( I'M  so tired I slept for 9 hours last night and then again for 3 hours this afternoon and woke up starving and ate half the fridge! It's such an emotional time I think my body just wants to rest xx  please move in little embie


----------



## IloveWesties

Chriskirsty - enjoy your shower and relaxing in your PJs. Only one more sleep - exciting! Just remember that you and DH will be fine no matter what the outcome and it'll take the stress out of it (a little anyway). I really hope it's good news for you honey  x

Littlefeet - oooo your day sounds wonderful. And don't feel lazy - you're doing your best to keep your body relaxed and in the best condition for your precious little embie to settle in for nine months. I'm not sure I'm quite at the "managing" stage yet as transfer was only today and I only got home about half an hour ago! (We live in Somerset and clinic is in London). I'm in my PJs, in bed and DH has served me some sandwiches in bed for tea (we had a lovely lunch before transfer) so feeling very happy and content 😊 x

Lulo - men are so very different from women, aren't they. We like to talk things through and they like to hide away! If your DH is anything like mine, he'll just be panicking internally and not know what to say/do for the best. Be kind to each other and lots of cuddles help. I really hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about. It's so frustrating that some women get bleeding in early pregnancy as it just causes unnecessary heart ache and confusion! Let's hope it's just that. Good luck x

Hopeful - I know how hard it is honey but try not to over analyse "symptoms" as there really is no way of knowing. Big hugs and follow your body - if you think you should rest then rest up x

Just a FYI / warning  for all you lovely ladies - I'm a big believer in waiting until OTD. Call me a fully paid up member of the POAS police   Having had a natural chemical pregnancy, I am a firm believer in not testing early and risking unnecessary turmoil. Having said that, clinics seem to give out different OTDs which is very confusing so I would say the absolute earliest that anyone should test is 9dp5dt (or EC+14 days if you've had ET of a different age embryo). The reason for this is the chart which shows what happens after ET. 

Here's a link if anyone hasn't already seen it. This is my bible during the 2WW! www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Oh and I'm also a firm believer in the First Response Early Response (FRER) HPTs so would advise EVERYONE to use these for your first tests. Even if you have one from your clinic, get one of these as well! Digitals are great but in my experience they aren't as sensitive x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Woody sorry to hear your news, positive thoughts for the future.
Kirsty - hope all has settled back down and your heart rate has lowered since your earlier scare. Am certainly trying to keep myself busy - I have a 4 legged fur baby who has been dragged around every park in the area - not that he is complaining!! - o and a small matter of a wedding to organise - still doesnt stop the mind wandering though!!
Lulo - i have the same problem partner wise - and he wanted to know why i was coming on here to chat - i think as Kirsty says they dont know how to respond so they dont say anything - not helpful when the world is falling apart at that moment in time.
Mrs RL - thanks for the positive vibes.
Little feet - you sound so calm and composed, i shall have to try harder with my own calm thoughts.
I Love Westies - welcome and good luck.
hoping everyone has a restful evening. Kirsty good luck tomorrow.
Claire


----------



## lulo

Hi girls,

I hope the night is going by quick. Just wanted to say thanks for the kind words it has helped. I really think its over for us this time. DH has gone to get ice cream.

Keeping everything crossed for you all and love to those its not going so well.

Kirsty loads of luck for you hope you get your BFP tomorrow 

x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks for the well wishes ladies  it means so much... 
Lullo  Awww really praying it's not over for you lovely.., enjoy your ice cream  what a supportive hubby you have there... Thank you for the thoughts 

Hopeful try not to symptom spot it sent me crazy am scared to test now, strange you mention those belly button feelings I've had them on and off... I think it must be the progesterone, I thought it was in my bowel coz I'd been using the back bum urghhhh have you?? Just out of interest?? Xx 

Afm I've had cramps on and off this 2wwv but feel like they've ramped up a gear tonight not constant also starting to wonder if it's in my head as I'm so scared to test,.I've come to my mams for a cuppa because I couldnt let face crying in front of dh again xxxx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Thanks girls I think my post must have read like I was symptom spotting for a BFP but what I am referring to is the side effects of the progesterone only. I would never expect to have any pregnancy symptoms in the days after transfer.  

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi - can I join you? My OTD is 14th Aug (although I will prob test sometime between 10th and 14th!) I recognise a few of you from cycle buddies and was wondering if it might be an easier to keep up with this thread! xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey guys, me and my girlfriend are new to this but we're on the hunt for some support while on this 2ww!  insemination was today... 4 August!
We used a clinic in Sussex with sperm donor and Iui with injectables!
We have a feeling this is going to be a long two weeks... Look forward to hearing your stories


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi little miss me my OTD is 13th hope you are doing ok  xxx 

Hey Lisa fountinjohnson, hope the next 2 weeks fly by! Enjoy being PUPO!  Xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi Hopeful - v similar dates - fingers crossed for us both!

Hi Lisa - hope this is it for you ladies  time can drag but at least we're not alone xx


----------



## Helagba

Hello everyone and thanks for all the prayers and wishes. 
Welcome to all the newbies  
Chriskirsty just logged in to send loads of positive baby dust your way.     
Afm did a beta on OTD and hcg level was 1311. first scan is on the 18th.
Love and kisses to everyone else.


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Littlefeet - thank you for your lovely encouraging words but alas my BFN was confirmed on my OTD today and AF is just starting to show. Onwards and upwards! I really hope you have better luck!  

Legleg and Woody - sorry it wasn't your time either  

Kirsty - will be crossing everything for you tomorrow  

Very best of luck to everyone! xx


----------



## Mrs Knoxy

We got our BFP yesterday  
Absolutely over the moon, I was very doubtful it would happen as we had a very tough cycle! 
Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Winter Sprout

Well it's OTD, and my friends Clearclue and FRER are telling me that I'm pregnant... 2-3 weeks. Cautiously chuffed, as I'm still experiencing a low dull ache and ever so light spotting on occasion. Normal? Will ring the clinic at a reasonable hour!
Good luck to everyone else testing today/soon... x


----------



## Woody80

Great to hear positive outcomes well done girls congratulations xx


----------



## ob7

Hi girls I haven't posted in a while but I have been lurking.
Today is otd and we got a bfp this morning in shock as I really thought it hadn't worked 
Good luck to anyone else testing today and with in the next few days


----------



## Chriskirsty

Congratulations ob7 winter sprout and Mrs knoxy on all your postive results       I wish you all a happy healthy 9months 
Well it's otd for me to not slept a wink had cramps and that wet feeling all night still no af really scared it's unbelievable.. We just going to get ready for the clinic 
Did any of you have any symptoms?? 
Xxxxx


----------



## princess31

Congratulations on the BFPs xxx
I had two little 2day embies transferred on Friday - it has been the longest week ever!
We are testing next Friday
Good luck and big hugs to all
Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hopeful - I know what you mean but there's no way of knowing what is happening as a result of the progesterone and what is natural (pregnancy or AF) so my advice would be to just try to stay off google to avoid going completely bonkers as I don't think it helps us to relax x

LittleMissMe - I'm hoping it'll be easier to keep up on here too! Good luck all round x

LFJ - I had transfer yesterday too but mine was IVF with ICSI, not IUI. When's your OTD? Good luck! x

Helagba - congratulations and good luck for your scan next week. Exciting! x

Calluna - sorry to hear that this wasn't your time but I'm glad you haven't had to wait too long for AF to arrive. Good luck x

Congratulations on the BFPs - Mrs knoxy, Winter Sprout and ob7 - fantastic news. I can't believe how busy this thread has been and it's only just gone 7am! x

ChrisKirsty - good luck for your BETA honey. Are you not doing a HPT before? x

Princess - our OTDs are the same but I'm going to wait (if humanly possible!) and test on the 16th as me and DH will have the day off together which will be good no matter what the outcome. Good luck x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Westies no  not doing a hpt I did one on my last cycle before he beta and it lead us into a false sense of security as it ended being a Chemical pregnancy  and it broke my heart xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

I can totally understand that chriskirsty as I had a naturally CP in the past (and that was doing a HPT a few days after AF was due!) so you're very wise sticking with the blood test. Sending you lots of positive thoughts today honey. I have my FX for you x


----------



## Woody80

Sorry to sound a bit stupid but I don't get this testing situation! I was just told to pee in a bottle and that's all my clinic tested no bloods etc...


----------



## Helagba

Wow ladies starting the day on a fabulous note.
Huge congratulations to Mrs Knoxy, wintersprout and ob7 on your BFPs   😊😊😊.
Chriskirsty     it's your time as well my darling  
Love to everyone else.


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies,

Congratulations on the BFPs. 
Good luck today *ChrisKirsty*
AFM it's my beta blood test tomorrow but Because of my boobs being so veiny and feeling so "full" in my bits I did a FRER yesterday. It was positve and was again this morning. Still no line on the cheapie ones I bought from Amazon but a bit of fuzziness where the line is! Hopefully my beta tomorrow will confirm a BFP.

Baby dust to all, Lisa


----------



## IloveWesties

LJP - sounds like a BFP to me congratulations! I'm a massive FRER fan so I wouldn't even bother with other brands to be honest. I'm sure your blood test will confirm. Good luck (not that I think you need it  ) x

Woody - you don't sound stupid at all, it's rather confusing because each clinic does it differently. Not only do they work out OTDs differently so everyone has to wait different amounts of time, some ask you to do a HPT (and some give you one and others you just have to buy one yourself) and then others do blood tests.

I've not actually heard of a clinic testing urine, as I think is what you're saying yours does, but I'm sure other clinics would do this.

My clinic tells you to do a HPT and I personally have a lot of faith in the FRER (First Response Early Response - pink packet) tests so will do that at home the day after OTD as its a Saturday and me and DH will have the day off together which will be good no matter what the outcome. Hope this helps x


----------



## Tulip83

Aaaaaaaah what a great series of posts to wake up to! Mrs knoxy, ob7 and winter sprout congrats  

So sorry to those who had bad news. Sending you love  

Welcome to the newbies!

Afm- day 6 past 5 day transfer and spotting completely stopped. Feel really heavy in lower stomach and have lower back pains but as we all know, that could be progesterone or even AF on the way so quietly hopeful bug also prepared for the worst in my heart. Gawd...how slow do the days go!!!


----------



## LittleStampede

Well it's game over for me. AF arrived at 5am this morning and I've not stopped crying since. Hubby is in denial and has been googling how women can have periods and still be pregnant, but I know that our little Pickle has gone.

Heartbroken. Really thought it would work.

Hubby moving to Dubai for work in a few weeks and we only get one more shot on the NHS so not sure what next steps are.


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Good morning everyone,

I hope you are all doing ok - I have only briefly glanced over the last couple of days of posts and see there is a real mix of news so I am sending love and cuddles to those who need it and love and congratulations to those BFPs!

Im sorry this as a me, me, me post but I am really freaking out and worrying and I am hoping some of you might be able to offer some advice

about 5pm last night I noticed a dark brown stain on my pantyliner so i took a piccie (isn't it weird the gross things we do in this situation!) and then changed pantyliner and an hour later it was slightly pinker but still predominantly brown.  I have had a very light, almost watery, pinkish brown bleed since then and I am freaking out that it means game over because implantion bleeding is apparently only spotting and I'm probably talking about 2-3tbsp of brown blood! I've tried calling the clinic but all the nurses are doing scans so they said they'll call me back later today. 

I should probably also mention that ive had lower tummy period pains since about 5pm yesterday too. 

As I dont produce oestrogen or progesterone naturally, i dont have a natural cycle but when i am on the pill and having fake menstrual cycles, the "brown" stage is normally quite different but I am still so worried and upset!

Jessie xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Jessie really  think that could be implantation bleed  everyone's are diffrent I've got  everything crossed for you brown blood is a sign of old blood so it's looking postive xxx


----------



## Brownie250

Hi everyone, 

I thought I would just pop by as I've been quite wuiet the last few days - trying to get through these two weeks! Isn't it horrible, the waiting game?

This thread moves so quickly and it's tricky to do personals so I thought I would congratulate the BFP's, send positive vibes to those that are waiting to test and to send love and hugs to those that have sadly received the outcomes nobody wishes for. 

Don't give up, we will all get there eventually. Sometimes those little miracles just take a little time.

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Jessie - how many days past transfer are you? When is OTD? I have read SO many stories of women getting what they think is a full on period and then finding out that they're pregnant. So, try and stay as calm as possible, continue any meds and wait for the nurses to call. I'm sure they'll tell you to carry on until OTD and test as there really is no way of knowing what the bleeding is until then. Big hugs   x

Lilliestampede - how many days past transfer are you? when is your OTD honey? As I said to Jessie, you really can't tell whether or not it's AF until you test on OTD. FX for you x

Brownie - when is your OTD? x


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Thanks Kirsty and IloveWesties, I will try to stay calm, just imagining the worst!  I am 7 days post ET and 9 days post EC so the timing would be about right I think It's just getting heavier which is really scary!

xxx


----------



## LittleStampede

Hi IloveWesties, thanks for your message. I'm 7dp5dt, OTD was meant to be Saturday 8th August. Pretty sure this is AF, it's full on and got the same cramps I always get on CD1. Just weird as it's 3 days early - I'm normally regular as clockwork and not due until Saturday. x


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hello ladies,
Wow! So many posts and such variation in the stories. 

Mega-congrats to all those ladies with BFPs- what a wonderful day for you all.     

So sorry to hear that the news has not been so good for some of us. It is such a heartbreaking time.  Be kind, gentle and  patient with yourselves and OHs.  We all handle it differently so just "be".  

Chriskirsty, best of luck today .

I am not sure which is worse, having some symptoms or not having any at all: this wait seems designed to test our sanity. I think bleeding just scares the hell out of us because we know it can mean implantation and we have all read stories of people thinking they have had AF and then got a BFP but you cannot help but worry.  For all those ladies in that predicament, I hope you can try to stay calm and that is a sign of good things rather than AF.

Jessie, I hope you are having your own version of implantation bleeding.  Everyone is different so it is hard to tell.  My DH is 50 and I am 37 so although all the problems are with me (not that he views it that way), I am conscious of time not being on our side in more ways than one.  

AFM, I am now 12dp double ET with own embryos.  Don't want to jinx myself but no AF (please God that will remain the case and if so, that it will mean good news) so far but I don't have a lot of faith in that from past experience.  Reasonably calm ATM, although a bit worried about the travel ahead over the next two days. Added to which, today is going to be tons busier than planned and I already feel v tired and so sad to be leaving home again (20 years of it doesn't make it any easier!).  Hoping for the best.  Think tomorrow may be a mare.  Will be so emotional leaving my parents, yet so happy to get home to hubby later on Friday, I could get a bit weepy.

Anyhow, wishing everyone lots of luck with upcoming tests, with maintaining healthy pregnancies and most especially to those who have not had the news they would wish for.  Take care today.

Littlefeet.


----------



## MrsRL

Morning ladies 

Congratulations to Mrs knoxy, Winter Sprout, ob7 and LJP on your   Very happy for you all 

Kirsty - thinking of you today and wishing you all the luck in the world that this is your time     

So sorry to hear you have started bleeding lulo, I hope it's not what you think and it's a good sign  

IloveWesties - I will wait until OTD as feel it will jinx things doing it before (it's just me!), OTD is a week tomorrow (13th) 

Littlefeet - it sounds like you had a lovely relaxing day yesterday, hope it is the same for you today as well 

Hopeful - I never know whether my symptoms are the pessaries or what it could be and I tend to keep reading into things, it's best to try not to though and try to relax. Easier said than done I know. 

Lifeisneverdull - it certainly sounds like you have been keeping yourself busy, hope it is helping you 

Welcome Littlemissme - it's lovely to see so many coming over from the cycle buddies thread 

Welcome to LisaFountainJohnson  I agree about a long 2ww, it feels like forever 

Helagba - hope you're ok and hope the scan soon comes round for you 

Calluna - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Wishing you all the best in your next steps whatever that may be  

Hi Princess31 - good luck to you too 

Woody - my clinic is the same and I just have to do a urine test with a normal pregnancy test, they don't even provide that! Hope you are ok 

Tulip - hope it is all good signs for you 

LittleStampede - so sorry you think af has arrived, but hoping and   for you that it isn't the   

Jessie - it sounds like it could be an implantation bleed, I really hope it is. As Kirsty said brown is old blood. Hopefully it is a good sign  Try not to worry too much and see what your clinic says.

Brownie - I agree, it is a horrible waiting game. On the one hand I really want to know and on the other I terrified to find out!! Hope you are coping ok in the  

Sorry to anyone I have missed, it is not intentional.   to you all  

AFM - not too much to report here but I have had an odd symptom - odd for me anyway!! The last day or so I have felt cold, particularly my feet. This is very odd for me as I am ALWAYS hot, even when other people are cold I'm hot. It's just so odd, and don't know if it means anything or not. I hope I'm not coming down with something!! xx


----------



## lulo

Good Morning,
welcome little miss me and Lisa foundationjohnston

So just wanted to let you guys know my latest to see what you think and just try ease the madness, I haven't really slept well and feel low  Yesterday I had what I think was blood, it was faint and mixed in with pessary tablet so a sort of beige colour, probably about less than a teaspoon all in all. This morning nothing, my boobs were sore and now they are not. I stretched too far as couldn't reach something high up yesterday too. no cramps. I don't know what to do. I am 11 days post ET today.

Calluna, legleg and woody sorry this hasnt worked for you I hope youre holding up.

Mrs Knoxy, ob7 and Winter sprout how flippin fantastic congratulations!!

Good luck Kirsty you must have been up with the larks, are you testing at Centre for life? good luck.

Ljp64 sounds really good 

Woody I think different clinics ask for different things, I was asked to HPT when I've had IUI's and having a blood test this time for ivf

LittleStampede, so sorry to hear this, your hubby sounds similar to mine. take care of your self x

Jessiewiltshie, I'm in a similar situation, happened yesterday evening. Keep taking any meds you have & let us know what your clinic advises hang in there x

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MrsRL - glad to hear you're waiting until OTD 😊 Cold feet ... Hmmm ... I'm not sure how much you go in for alternative medicines but my acupuncturist says it's really important in Chinese medicine to keep the feet warm during the 2WW. So, I would get a thick pair of socks on (those slipper socks are good) and some slippers. I've also got a hot water bottle on mine. Very sweaty feet but I'd do anything to help at this point! x

Littlefeet - when are you testing if you're already 12dp5dt? Is it a HPT or blood test for you? FX for good news and I'm so pleased you're feeling calm. I think that's a really good thing x

Littlestampede and Jessie - looks like you're both in a very similar situation and both at 7dp5dt. Firstly, don't try and read in to when your natural AF would be due as that is totally over-ridden by an IVF cycle. what progesterone support are you both on? You really don't know whether or not it's AF until a test confirms either way on OTD. I don't want to scare you but my AF arrived at 7dp5dt on my first fresh cycle and I investigated progesterone as a result. It turns out that lots of women have issues with progesterone with the 2WW and although we're a bit behind other countries in the UK (most of the progressive articles I read were from the US), I opted for Lubion injectable progesterone on my second fresh cycle and made it to OTD for the first time. That cycle failed due to high progesterone at time of trigger (very complicated) so I'm now on my first FET cycle and using Lubion again. Some women just don't absorb the pessaries very well and it's not actually down to their strength. If you speak with your clinics, it may be worth asking about progesterone as I know some women who have bleeding early are told by their clinics to increase their dose before OTD. Good luck both x


----------



## IloveWesties

Lulo - our posts crossed. I did post to you last night. I think the same advice that I've just given to Jessie and Littlestampede applies to you too. Speak with your clinic and see what they say re: progesterone but utilmately you won't know what the bleeding is until you test on OTD. Good luck honey x


----------



## MrsRL

IloveWesties - thanks for the tip, I am into alternative medicine as I go to acupuncture, I'm normally very warm even on my feet at those appointments and never need to have moxa or anything, that's why this seems odd. I have heard about keeping the feet warm so I have been wearing socks etc and I am now wearing tote socks funnily enough  I don't think I will have a hot water bottle, as the socks have already warmed me up, and I'm prone to getting heat rashes if I get too hot as well. How are you feeling today? Do you have much planned?

Lulo - I can't really help with the bleeding but I hope it's nothing to worry about. Sorry you didn't get much sleep, but I hope you manage to have a rest today. Take care of yourself. 

xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi IloveWesties,

I hope your day has started well.  Are you feeling calm and positive so far?  Hard not to feel anxious, I know.

My test day will be on day 17, once back home with hubby.  Avoiding HPTs because they will just drive me around the bend and as DH and I take a really good team approach to everything, I would feel very disloyal if I tested without him.  I will have beta HCG bloods done on Aug 10th. Hoping AF doesn't appear in the interim. 

There is no doubt I am feeling less calm today than I had been in previous days but that is because I will be traveling tomorrow and Friday and I never like packing, or goodbyes, no matter how excited I am to return to DH and our 3 furry babies/ our family and friends overseas...  I am also feeling a bit more anxious as test day approaches but I am trying to keep those panicky thoughts under control with an attempt to brainwash myself into a "what will be will be," mindset. Talk about mind games.  It is amazing the odd self-trickery I have been attempting during the last week and a half!

I better get a move on.  I have a busy day ahead and a huge part of me just wants to go and have a snooze!

Take care.

Littlefeet.


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Hi everyone,

The clinic said that as long as it's brown blood I shouldn't worry but that it it goes red I have to call them straight away. I had a bit of what I think was red blood straight after the call about 45 mins ago but I'm not sure and Ive had nothing since. I can't bring myself to call them so will just see if I get any more blood today and what colour it is.

This two week wait really is agonising isn't it. Love to all you strong and lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Wow, its gone crazy on here this morning!!!
This is going to be short and impersonal - sorry - have decided to take myself into town and pamper myself, my credit card is crying already!
To all with BFP's congatulations!!!!
Those who have had worrying nights and mornings - fingers crossed.
To those with BFN's - my heart goes out to you, and fingers crossed for the future.
I'm not much good for advice i'm afraid as i feel such a novice at these things, so i shall leave that to those with far more experience than me.
Me - well, now d9 post day 5 transfer with 2 blasts, no symptoms - nada - had some slight twinges on sunday when i may have overexerted myself somewhat, freaking me out completely, hoping for an achy boob at least, i feel i deserve at least some sort of symptom  - an ache a twinge, something to say something is happening!!. Test day Friday, off to town to buy one today - I also only get to POAS - not even tempted to do so before then either, kinda resigned myself to its a likley no as sooo different from last time, still no AF though - but am putting that down to the pesky pessaries (front door btw - can't bring myself to go back door). Roll on Friday!!!

o and Lulo - stretching too far - unlikley to have any affect what so ever according to my clinic- last cycle, i reached out to stop an old man falling over - took all his weight and thought - noooooo - phoned clinic in utter panic - they said  it was unlikely to have any affect whatsoever - went on to get BFP - sadly it wasnt to be, so go easy on yourself!!


Claire


----------



## Chriskirsty

Well that's by beta done and bloods done for ohss now for the long wait clinic said it could be as long as 4 o'clock I feel all over the place with anxiety and fear   Really want God to answer my prays today     Xxxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Well done chriskelly. FX that the clinic calls quickly and with good news for you   x


----------



## MrsRL

Fingers crossed for you Kirsty  Really hope it's good news and that the clinic don't leave you waiting too long. Good luck    Xx


----------



## Wishings15

Hi everyone, 

I hope everyone's wait is going fast? 

I was hoping I could join you am on my 2ww, 1dp5dt, and I want to test today . I defo wont make it until OTD, Any ideas on what day would be best I was thinking Monday?

I can't help but wonder if I should have went for 2 blasts, am so confused. I only ended up with one, and trying not to regret it. 

Is anyone taking some time off work? x


----------



## Tulip83

Welcome to the mad house wishingonastar  I took 2 weeks off and am 6dp5dt. Took two weeks off so I can chill as have a very stressful job. No point testing today if you are 1dpt as hcg won't even have started entering your system. Someone posted this link which I found super helpful and which show that in our case really no point testing until day 9
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

That being said if my tests arrive in the post today I may be tempted to start the cheap ones from tomorrow but will save my 'first response early response' test for otd


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Looks like it's game over for me, I have quite heavy red blood. I am so totally gutted.

Xxx


----------



## Tulip83

So sorry Jessie :-( although bleeding is common in 2ww I'm not sure how much is considered too much. Have you called your clinic again?


----------



## Wishings15

Am sorry to hear Jessie x

Tulip thanks for your like was really helpful. My blast was already hatching, so am not sure this brings it forward? 

I also bought the sticks on ebay but estimated delivery as like 10aug?

x


----------



## Woody80

Sorry Jessie I am 24 hours post were you are, it's rubbish and horrible and so disappointing but your not alone


----------



## MrsRL

So sorry Jessie, I'm gutted for you  did you call the clinic again? xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Jessie awwww honey I'm so sorry to read your post   I agree with the others I'm not sure what's classed as to much.. Did you call your clinic?? Xxx


----------



## Tulip83

Wishingonastar mine was hatching too but I would say the schedule still stands with ET day being day 1


----------



## LILLYS778

It was a chemical for me this cycle 😔. Truly heartbroken. Good luck to everyone still left to test.  Did I read someone on this thread went to Prague for their cycle. Thinking of doing that next


----------



## Calluna

So sorry Kirsty - you will find a way to come back stronger  

Thank you to everyone who's sent good wishes my way - always helps to know we're not alone in this wretched struggle!


----------



## ob7

So sorry Kirsty sending you lots of


----------



## Woody80

Thinking of you Kirsty, it's so hard but we just have to believe we will get to our end point xx


----------



## lulo

Oh Kirsty I'm so sorry to hear your news, I came on to check on everyone and really thought you were going to have good news for us I thought about you today. look after yourself and do whatever you need to tonight. I hope your other half is ok too. sending you lots of love.

I've been tearful all day with this spotting, the clinic has said they will do blood OT on Friday instead of Saturday so will know for sure if we are out of the game then although I feel its over deep down myself already. This just keeps happening.

Stay strong ladies were all going through one stage or another of this scary process but at least were not alone.

My new computer wont let me use the little cartoon dudes but if it did there would be lots of cuddles to those who need them on here right now xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh Kirsty I'm so so sorry to read your news. Big hugs  I think you've touched on the most frustrating point of all of this for me too - it's just the lack of answers as to why it hasn't worked. Be kind to you and your DH, plan some treats and when you're ready I hope you get a follow-up soon and whatever you decide to do, that you come back fighting with a positive frame of mind and a strong plan that you're both happy with. Take care of yourself honey x

Dawn - that was so sweet of you to post to give others reassurance. Well done for not trying early and wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on! x


----------



## Tulip83

So sorry Kirsty, sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Thanks Ilovewesties I just wanna find out myself, and don't wanna break down with the clinc. I will try holding off until Wednesday, but was originally thinking Monday 

My labradoodle does help, but every day is like a week x


----------



## Woody80

I am with you wishingonastar, I did not test until the morning I was due in clinic I just could not face finding out and crying like a fool with nurses etc, would rather get over the first bit with a bit of privacy  x


----------



## IloveWesties

Wishingonastar - don't get me wrong, if my clinic asked to do a blood test on OTD then I would definitely test myself using a HPT before as I couldn't handle that pressure but like Woody did, I would wait until OTD. You and I had transfer yesterday so are only 1dp5dt. Monday would be 6dp5dt which IMO (and the FFs chart which I've already posted the link to) this is WAY too early. The earliest you would want to test is 9dp5dt which is next Thursday, so even the Wednesday sounds early to me. When is your appointment to go for a blood test at the clinic / OTD? Which clinic are you with? x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thank you all so much for the messages ladies you have been s rock to me... 
I no I should  take comfort in my frostie but i just feel like I can't face putting myself through all this heartache and feel like i can't share that with dh as he already blames himself.. Really feel like I'll never get my happy ending... 

I'll carry on watching all your story's really hoping you all get the bfp you deserve  

Jessie my cycle buddy really hope the the bleeding stops for you  and your still in the game  xx 

Mrs rl you kept me going so much so thank you your a lovely lady and I  praying you can lead the way on our xx cycle buddies thread with the a bfp you too westies ) xx


----------



## Wishings15

My otd is the 14th next Friday. I thought et counted as a day, so am 1dp5dt,,, which means Thursdays the 13th.

That's weird, with it only being one day before with poas? I read it can show like 5dp5dt?

I can't bare the wait, id take ec every day instead of this. I'm also in gemstone, and its the most painful needle ever! 

I don't think id mind waiting for af, but I think between crone and geston it will never come unless I came off if, any experience?

X


----------



## IloveWesties

Wishingonastar - no, you don't count ET day. Today is 1dp5dt (one day PAST five day transfer) so in essence EC+6 days. Did you look at the chart I posted a link to? That should really help you to work out what happens when in terms of the embryo and your body after transfer. Your OTD is the same as mine (Friday 14th). I'm waiting until the Saturday as that way I get to find out and spend the day with my DH no matter what the outcome. If you wanted to test earlier than your OTD, especially as it's a blood test, perhaps you could test on the Thursday as that's 9dp5dt (EC+14 days). I certainly wouldn't reccomend testing earlier but of course it's up to you. I don't understand what you mean about one day before with POAS? You always hear of people who have got results mega early but those are very few and far between in my experience. With the higher risk of CP and early miscarriage in those of us going through IVF, I'm just trying to spare you any heartache in getting a false result, and that's if anything shows early anyway. Just imagine how devestated you would feel getting a BFN before blood test. Even if it did turn out to be a false result and you got a BFP, that would be heartache for no reason. I know it's hard honey but there's really nothing you can do now apart from relax as much as possible, distract yourself as far as you can and wait it out x


----------



## Bexh2

Congrats to everyone who had BFP. I've tested again today and its still BFN 10dp5dt, so we have resigned ourselves to the fact it hasn't worked. A bit disappointed, but it was our first ICSI and everything went so well up to this point, so trying not to be too upset. We have 4 frosties, how long do clinics normally make you wait for FET? I have no issues and a regular cycle, so do you think they will recommend a natural cycle? I'm hoping to crack on as i'm almost 34 so very conscious of my age if it takes us a few attempts.


----------



## Wishings15

I mean that it will only show on a stick, one day before bloods. But I think your right the thought of a chem pg would be the worst. I will try my hardest to wait until Thursday. Are you poas sat?

Bex- am sorry its not worked has your af arrived?, my endocrinologist advised, after af from ivf, the following af could do transfer x


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi bexh2 it depends if you have had any fertility drugs or not.  After my fresh cycle I had to wait for 3 AF's to pass but now that I am doing natural FET'S I can go for transfer every month. Xxx 

Wishingonastar15 a lot of people advise against testing early but I say test whenever YOU feel like it's your cycle after all. I understand people don't want to see BFN then be heartbroken for a few days and could end up with a BFP but you also have in the back of your mind that it could be still to early. You xan dedinitely get a positive that early as you can get a false negative it completely depends on the level of hormone if you are indeed pregnant. Personally, I will test whenever I get the urge to  well any day from 5dp5dt that is xxx


----------



## Bexh2

Hopeful/ wishing on a star - I only had prostap and then stims for about 14 days, then on to Cyclogest after EC. No AF, but i assume thats due to Cyclogest. 
I must admit half the time i have no idea what is going on i just take what and do what i'm told when i'm told, think its my way of coping!


----------



## IloveWesties

Bexh - sorry to hear about your BFN but at least you can take comfort from your frosties. Re: natural cycle - it's wholly down to whether you ovulate naturally. If you do, then I'm sure your clinic will reccomend a natural cycle. I think most clinics say you can go again whenever you like depending on your circumstances. I had the scratch on the cycle before my transfer (natural cycle) so had the withdrawal bleed, a natural period and then cycled. Good luck with your planning and I hope you get a follow-up booked in soon x

Wishingonastar - yes, I'll POAS on Saturday 15th. As Hopeful said, it's up to you (and I did put the same in my posts to you), I'm just trying to save heartache as I personally know I would rather just wait it out and get more accurate confirmation either way rather than 'what ifs' before x

Hopeful - I warned everyone when I joined this thread that I'm a fully paid up member of the POAS police!    Seriously though, I do realise that it's up to the individual and what everyone can cope with is different. I'm just trying to help people get through this with as little heartache as possible which, having been on 2WW threads before, is the waiting until OTD route and no second guessing. Even then the result isn't 100%! x

Right, off to watch GBBO. Yey! 🎂


----------



## Hopeful3429

Bexh2 it could be different depending on what clinic your at but I'm sure they will discuss all options with you at follow up. Hopefully you can get straight back into treatment  

Ilovewesties - apologies but I wasn't being trying to be offensive with my post i was just stating my advice. The majority of us have been on lots of 2ww forums and have come across different types of advice and its all obviously with good intentions but I think sometimes people just want to discuss certain topics and their own options, like yesterday I was discussing the possible side effects of progesterone but I was discouraged to not wonder about it. But thats why im on this forum to discuss whats on my mind. I completely get people advising to try not obsess about every little thing but if that's what people want to do then why not? I completely understand your advice and probably would have agreed some years ago but I'm a little more impatient than that all these years later  xxx


----------



## Woody80

Hi Behx, I got a neg result yesterday on my first go aswell so your not alone. Clinic told me to have my current period and then phone then in the first day of my next period and start again then. I was all for starting again today but I think a bit of a brake is a good idea to get yourself together and give your body chance to recover x


----------



## IloveWesties

Maybe I shouldn't be on this thread then? I will always tell people to keep calm, relax and not worry as I'm a firm believer in positive thinking and relaxation. If that sort of advice isn't welcome then I'll stick to my existing threads where I feel more valued as I certainly don't want any negativity in the 2WW. I also don't think the majority of people have been on "lots" of 2WW threads (thankfully). Just to say that I've been TTC for over four years now and have always believed in waiting to OTD and that's probably down to my CP. Different strokes for different folks... No one is right and no one is wrong. It's my belief that life is hard enough for us so we should be super kind.


----------



## Hopeful3429

Woah! Iovewesties there isn't any need for hostility I wouldn't think of being anything but super kind to anybody, this time is so hard for each of us and I guess that's why I was so disappointed to be shot down yesterday. I for one havent and never would say that anybodys opinions aren't welcome that's what I am here for! I was just disheartened to be so quickly discouraged to discuss what I needed to that's all. Different strokes for different folks is very correct and sometimes people do want to talk about things that others may not agree with or think is a waste of time. No hard feelings from me, I come here for support!


----------



## Tulip83

Ladeeez...no one needs to leave this thread. We are all hormonal so deep breaths  

I totally get both point of views as having been on this journey for 6 tiresome years, I can see how past experiences such as Westies's CP has changed her way of dealing with the 2ww whereas Hopeful, I can get too because I would have tested today had those bloody tests turned up in the post. All advice is welcome here and at the end of the day we are all on here to support each other and read other people's experiences but ultimately everyone should do whatever they feel is best for them.

Hopeful I get what you mean about subjects being taboo for some, When I was doing my first round 18 months ago, I wanted to share my symptoms but felt quite quickly that I would be told off for "symptom spotting" which I get, because obsessing only causes more stress but in a way I also would have liked to obsess at certain points. Kinda glad I didn't now because once you start you don't stop.

Big hugs to both xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Thanks Tulip sometimes I just need to discuss what is bothering me and I know people try to help me by saying not to symptom spot but that's just what I wanted to do to try to understand what could be happening. It makes me sad to think that someone would think I wouldn't value their opinion.  I really do but was just a bit disappointed to be told not to Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

No hostility on my part Hopeful. I looked at my post to you yesterday and this was it:



IloveWesties said:


> Hopeful - I know what you mean but there's no way of knowing what is happening as a result of the progesterone and what is natural (pregnancy or AF) so my advice would be to just try to stay off google to avoid going completely bonkers as I don't think it helps us to relax x
> ...


I'm sorry if you felt "disappointed to be shot down yesterday". I certainly don't think I did that. I also don't think that my post was discouraging you from discussing anything. I'm sorry if you have somehow taken my well meant and supportive posts in a negative way. I also don't think your posts to me have been kind.

I wish all the ladies on this thread huge luck and BFPs all round. I hope the rest of your 2WWs go quickly and calmly. Big hugs, Westies xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

ChrisKirsty,
I am sorry that I am so late checking-in and I am really sad to hear that this was not your time.  I know there is nothing that any of us can say to make this hurt less but thoughts and well-wishes are with you nonetheless...and I hope your sadness and disappointment will ease soon.  Until that time comes, take care, be patient and kind to yourself and thank you for your encouragement.

Littlefeet.


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

o crikey - whats happened on here!!!!
Kirsty i am so sorry to hear your news, heartbroken for you. - positive thoughts for whatever you decide in the future.
Bexh - sorry about your BFN, stay calm, i cant advise on further cycles but dont rush into things 34 is no age - take it from me!!!
Tulip - please keep us informed where those fairies are - sounds like we could all do with some distraction,
i think we all need to lie down and eat cake!!!!

afm -  my pants about friday now but no AF so for me ignorance is bliss, i shall carry on living in my little bubble until i really have to find out the truth!!

rest up and be kind to yourselves.
sending virtual hugs to all xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429

OooK then,  sorry Ilovewesties I just needed to say what I was thinking I really don't want any negativity on this thread nobody needs it. 

Sorry if you don't agree with how your posts made me feel.


----------



## Tulip83

Lifeisneverdull - you crack me up   somehow in my bizarre fairy tale my cat, Achilles, has turned up as an evil feline called Sir Achilles Brat (because he is one) who preys on fairies...things could go anywhere tomorrow...I think all this 2ww stuff has made me have a mental break down and I've relapsed into my five year old self


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Tulip - the best thing about fairy tales is they always have a happy ending   . Wouldn't we all just love to 5 again though!!. Keep us updated and tell Achilles he is not allowed to touch they Fairies - cos we all need them!!!.

I have a planned day at home tomorrow - eek - i shall need to find some distraction.

apologies for my naughty word in my previous post - oops!!


----------



## Tulip83

I shall force the story in a fairy friendly direction  

How many days more do you have to wait until OTD? I intentionally did some reading tonight so I have enough recorded programs to fill my morning tomorrow then I'm going to force myself out on a little walk and continue my...bizarre fairy tale...obviously I'll be stalking this thread all day too


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Friday is OTD! I'm pretty sure its a negative but happy to live in my bubble till then.


----------



## Little Miss Me

ILW -just logged in to find I'm 9 pages behind on this thread - don't think there's much chance of keeping up - lol!! Hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## monkeybear

oh gosh i feel bad! posted yesterday and this threads moved so fast ive read through about 15 pages to get to here  
firstly so so sorry to those who've had bfns/cp's. chriskirsty i was longing to read for a bfp for you. my heart breaks for you all who are still trying. 
i dont know if anyone else is trying for a sibling on this 2ww? i hope i dont upset or offend anyone-i know what a sensitive time it is for all-i am very aware of how it is.
congrats to the bfps-wishing you a happy healthy remaining 8 months!
thanks for your welcome and kind words re my step dad.
AFM well im incredibly bloated and uncomfy-more so than i can remember ever before. ive got sore boobs and cramps and pulling sensations and tiredness-but unfortunately after 8 rounds i know that this can mean zip for me! i never start my af until i stop my drugs either. im pretty sure its down to the drugs and i darent get my hopes up-im expecting a bfn on sunday-i just cant help it. so scared. i dont tend to test early. partly coz i didnt with my first cycle and i think i'll jinx it if i do something different! but mainly coz im too scared... but you gotta do what you gotta do-if you feel you have to go for it-if you can feel you can wait then deffo wait. 
im actually thinking of calling the clinic tomorrow to find out if we have any frozen sperm left and if i could do iui with it-i have to have a back up plan. i have no frosties so i need to find out for my sanity! 
sorry am rambling!
i have butterflies thinking of sunday! 
night all-i shall log in first thing and try to keep on top of the posts   xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hi MonkeyB - I'm trying for a sibling too. DD is 3 and was third time lucky with IVF and this is attempt no 5 at number 2. How's about you?

Am feeling so nothingy I can't see mine being positive at the minute. I normally feel mental at this stage (a week into 2ww) but ok I'm not quite normal but I'm not eating an entire bag of haribo and tub of Ben and jerry's every day like I did each time last year... I just feel like my body's going back to normal which I never do while I'm still on the drugs but perhaps it's that I'm on injectable progesterone this time - would that make a difference? Sorry am rambling on now! Xx


----------



## Helagba

Hello everyone.welcome to the newbies 
Gaynoran I transferred 2 embies.keeping my fingers crossed till scan date.
Chriskirsty  am so sorry about your BFN     .do take care of yourself my darling.


----------



## Tulip83

Monkeybear im feeling the same. Very bloated and uncomfortable the last couple of days with bad lower back pain, mainly when I first wake up. This is my first medicated FET so I think the combo of drugs is behind it and I imagine my insatiable appetite is also linked. Urgh...long live test day for us all!


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

ok, so have come on here for purely selfish reasons, have woken up feeling completely out of sorts, 98% sure its a negative due to significant lack of any symptoms whatsoever, just feeling totally fed up with everything - not even out of my PJ's yet!!! 
willing myself to feel something, tomorrow seems such a long way away. Then what next?
Sorry completely self absorbed, apologies ladies.


----------



## monkeybear

little miss me-hey! my son is also 3! he was from my first cycle we are so very blessed. im now on my 7th treatment(combo of 1 failed cycle,fet and ivfs)   im almost ready to give up and we may look into adoption. ive been on pio injections-horrid things! care didnt want me on them with them-ive got applicators with my pessaries this time-awesome! and no need to lie down for half hour afterwards either!woohoo. x

tulip-ah tell me about the appetite! im most bloated in the evenings! no back ache here-i dont know what to think-just negative really!x

lifeisneverdull-big hugs  have you a busy day? i find if i keep myself really busy it helps-though its nighttimes my mind goes into overdrive!

im off to a farm park today with my bestie and my boy-trying to keep busy and do nice things as i say without overdoing anything. i remember on my 2ww with seth i watched disney movies everyday!! 
goodluck to any testers today xxx


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Morning ladies

Sorry not too many personals I'm in a bit of a bubble today!

Lifeisneverdull, have you much planned for today? I'm sure it will seem like a year but if you get stuff planned and get yourself out and about hopefully it will go quicker.

Tulip, hope you are doing ok today. Please let us know about the fairies to cheer us up! 

Kirsty if you're reading this then I hope you are doing ok today, sending you another huge hug!

Arm, I am feeling so sad and keep bursting into tears at the smallest thing. I can't even try to forget about it for a few days because every time I go to the loo there is a bright red reminder! I feel so sad that this wasn't to be this time round. I know I have only been trying a couple of years so I should count myself lucky but I can't help but keep thinking of what my sister said when I told her I had 5 embies which was "oh it sounds like a joke. Just remember if none of them ever stick at least you will have done your best". Doing my best won't be good enough, I don't know how I'll ever cope if I can't be a mother to my own child. I know I'm being really dramatic but those are the thoughts going round my head!

Doesn't help I decided to ask a friend round for dinner last night to try and keep my mind occupied as hubby was going to be out. Then she tells me she thinks she is pregnant first month of trying! Agh i had to contain my green eyed monster!!

Anyway, I hope you are all doing better and good luck to anyone who is testing today

Love Jessie xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Hey Jessie and Monkeybear, i think thats the problem today i am home all day trying to catch up with all the mundane stuff. maybe i should just go out. 
Jessie you are being very brave, tears are therapeutic!! 
Pregnant Friends i can relate too - i so want to be happy for them, but inside i'm screaming - why not me.  
Sorry i'm not much help today. I shall check back later when i hope t be in a better place
xxx


----------



## Tulip83

Lifeisneverdull don't give up! There are loads of women on these threads who feel nothing and go on to have a bfp. Try and stay busy today and I shall amused (or traumatise) you all with my fairy follow up this afternoon  

Jessie that sucks, I think I would have thrown her out lol, but I guess she doesn't know you are doing IVF. Really feel for you and hope things get easier in coming days  

Monkeybear good idea re cartoons, might watch all the shreks tomorrow!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies 

Jessie your not been dramatic at all I feel exactly the same way Idont no if I'll ever get over not being a mam I just want it so bad and the thought of never getting it is to much to take... I've hardly had any sleep and when I did get some sleep I woke up crying so I no exactly how you feel.. Dh is either putting a brace face on or seems ok we have had lots of cuddles but they've all been in silence   It's like we don't no what to say to each other.. I can totally see where your coming from after what your sister said, it's my nieces 14th birthday party on Saturday and my sister came out with well at least you can have a drink now, "not helpful" I really just don't think that people who can have children at the drop of a hat understand at all... 

Does any one no when i would  expect to see my period? I've stopped taking my pessaries as of yesterday morning, I still have sore boobs headaches back ache and runny clear cm (sorry tmi) I just want it to be over now as every twinge and symptom is a reminder I just want my body back now   If that makes sense xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Chriskirsty,
My heart is breaking for you and for all those who got BFNs...
I am dreading Monday.  At least when PUPO, there is hope.  A blood test result is so definitive.
I am so sorry that this hasn't been a successful cycle for you and hope your body does what it needs to do soon to help you to feel some closure.  
Massive hugs,
Little feet.


----------



## Tulip83

Chriskirtsy I agree. I don't think anyone who can conceive normally has a clue just how bad it is. My own mother really annoyed me yesterday when she said...well it's out of your hands now, all you can do is trust God! Well thanks for that but that isn't helpful at all!!!

And then my brothers line - you can have one of mine if you want...errr, no thanks

And my favourite that several friends have come up with - why don't you adopt? The next person who says that to me is going to get slapped!


----------



## Wishings15

I agree 100 percent, no one understands unless they've been through, what we have. 
Some have more compassion than others.
Every day can be such a struggle, and the 2ww is the worst part. I take some comfort in having a frostie, but not as much as I thought I would. Last time I didn't. 
I just wish we had a magic wand to fast forward time and make our dreams come true. Or the the knowledge that if will happen x


----------



## MrsRL

Hi Ladies,

I'm afraid I'm struggling to keep up with you all, so sorry if I miss anyone.

Tulip - don't even get me started on insensitive comments, that is the main reason we chose to tell so few people! I really don't think people that conceive easily understand infertility at all and some don't even try to either. As if adoption is an easy process as well   People just don't think! It sounds like your story is coming along nicely 

Littlefeet - I hope you are ok and not going to crazy with the dreaded  

Kirsty - thinking of you x

Jessie - so sorry you are going through this, it doesn't matter how long you have been trying, we are all trying to reach the same goal and it is heartbreaking that there are so many hurdles to get over before getting there. That must have been awful with your friend and you did well not to say anything, I would have been biting my tongue hard!! We're happy for them in one way but wondering why it's not us in another. The comment from your sister sounds very insensitive too   Please take care of yourself in the next few days and have plenty of cuddles with DH. Thinking of you   xx

Lifeisneverdull - it might help getting out, even for a little while for a short walk or something and get some fresh air  Hope you feel better later. No need to apologise for swearing, it made me laugh  

monkeybear - it doesn't upset me about you having a child already, it gives me hope that this process can work since you got a lovely baby out of it. I hope you get your dream of a sibling for him 

Little Miss Me - hope you're coping with the 2ww ok x

IloveWesties - I hope you ok and enjoyed the GBBO 

Hopeful - hope you're doing ok in the 2ww.

Wishingonastar15 - I agree that a magic wand would be wonderful, if only..! Hope you are doing ok. 

Hello to anyone else I have missed. Not much to report from me, other than this being my last day of being off work and back to the dreaded tomorrow. I really don't want to go!! Hopefully it might stop my symptom spotting though but it may also make me stressed which I'm trying to avoid. I will have to try my best not to be! xx


----------



## lulo

Good Morning ladies,

This thread has moved on a bit even in just 24hours!

Update on me bleeding is now what I would class as AF, totally gutted. Clinic have asked me to go in first thing for blood test to be 100% sure. DH is convinced that some miracle will happen and I am wrong. This is 4 years TTC.

Hating work, its very quiet and its making the day drag.

Good luck to those who are testing today, there's so many on here now its good to know we are all in the same boat one way or another.

Bexh2 - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you, pleased you are managing to look to the future for new cycles x

Jessie, I totally understand, I'm bleeding too. Your sister wasn't thinking, it seems so trivial to others who don't have a clue that your world is falling apart but only you can feel it. You were brave getting through last night with possible pregnant friend. tray to relax and think of those frosties xx

Comments from parents...grrrr they really don't have a clue, they think they do but they don't. We have been told by 3 couples in the last 10 days they are pregnant and it's either a 'surprise' or their second one. It seems so easy for others, they have never had the deep want or disappointment. and the people who ask why you don't have kids! Makes me feel like the odd one out. 

Kirsty - are you off today? take care of your self most of us have been where you are and understand its heart breaking, not sure about your AF mine came along a few days later but everyone's different. xx


----------



## Sally1108

Hi ladies 

I have come to join you all! I am currently 1dp5dt !  Question for you all - at 4oclock this morning I was awoken by stabbing pains over my whole belly - from down to my groin groin up to my ribs - lasted for just over an hour - constant pain - hurt so much I was struggling to breath - feel absolutely fine now - nothing not even a twinge - any ideas? Dh keeps badgering me to call clinic to check its normal as he is worried 

Will try and read all of the pages to catch up with all your stories 

X


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Thank you ladies so much for all your words of kindness and support. I can't tell you how much it helps to be able to talk to all of you who understand how this feels and don't judge me or think I'm being a total melodramatic plonker! 

The bleeding seems to have stopped now - I'm sorry if this is far too much information but I put a tampon in overnight and there was just a slight bit of brown blood on there this morning then wore a pad for a few hours and had a fair bit of red blood. Then I put another tampon in because it feels easier to deal with that loads of red blood in my pants and when I pulled it out all there was was really white creamy stuff -any idea why that is and why my period has stopped after 1 day of red blood (normally I have at least 4 days of red blood and spotting either side).

Sorry for lack of personals at the moment, I will try and catch up with you all later

Sending you all lots of love and luck xxxx


----------



## lulo

Hi Jessie,

lots of love to you. I don't know the answer regarding the blood/creamy white stuff but my thought would be that is possibly the remainder of pessaries? do you think that could be possible?

Hi Sally, welcome aboard  I had a very similar experience at the beginning and it was trapped wind, I felt like I was in agony and it went right up to under my ribs. I called the clinic and they said its due to the progesterone pessaries, I thought this sounded a bit dramatic for trapped wind but she said girls call up with it all the time convinced theyre dying (ha ha) so perhaps that was it. If it continues I'd call your clinic just to be sure youre ok though. They advised windeeze and peppermint tea which did the trick for me.

These are just thoughts girls, someone else may have a better clue x


----------



## Woody80

Lots of today's posts are really sad. I feel so stuck just want to start again now to try and make it work, I am worried that I am already really desperate it's only 48 hours since neg result but having a panic that it might never work just want to try again now!


----------



## lulo

Hi,

Woody80, try to be strong sweet pea, I feel sick to my stomach today with sadness please don't feel alone. Its natural to worry it may never work, its just because you want it so much and you've had a big knock. It works for so many people and each one is a total blessing, it could work for you. I wish I could make you feel better, try to relax perhaps going out and blowing the cobwebs away will help. I'm giving you advice which I hope brings some comfort I should take some of this myself.

XX


----------



## Chriskirsty

Jessie did u have two transfered? This happened to a lady I was on another thread with in the end she had gotten pregnant with both and they believed one came away early.. I'm not a doctor so maybe ring your clinic for advice just wants to share with you to give some hope when is your otd?? Xx 

Lulo and woody I no how you feel.., it so hard to believe we will make it there but we need hope... although those words I hardly believe myself we've got each other to talk to  
XXXX


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Thanks for advice ladies - think I spoke to soon as the red blood has reappeared! Only had one embie transferred.
Sending love to you all xxx


----------



## Woody80

Lulo / Kirsty 
Why is it so easy to say these things to each other and really believe what you are saying but it's so so hard to take on board your own advise!! I don't know about you but it's like being in a parallel universe were this is all that I can focus on and everyone else is just doing normal day to day things!! At work looking at computer screen not doing a thing just living in my own world.
So glad I have you guys, makes its so much easier. Big hugs xx


----------



## Tulip83

I feel you Woody, no matter what I do to keep busy I can't focus! Each hour seems like a day and each day like a week. Def feels like I've been living a different persons life for the last 7 days!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Jessie aww so sorry to hear that... 
I hope it stops again soon.. 

Woody I'm exactly the same it feels like everyones busy with their lives around me and mine is stuck on pause or rewind.., the worst part not knowing how many more times we will have to go through this or if it will ever work... Been in bits all day haven't eaten at all today can't face anything at all  
Xxx


----------



## Tulip83

Chriskirsty I recommend wine and lots of it   I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get a bfn and the only thing stopping th bleeding is the progesterone. I fully intend to line up the wine once I have confirmation.

Never take my advice btw, I'm a terrible influence!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Tulip That made me smile  just love you ladies on here... Xxxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Tulip - i like your advice. i feel a weekend full of Pimms coming my way!!!
Kirsty - i could highly recommend the cake and chocolate milk diet which i have been partaking in today, that and a healthy dose of sunshine, i dont feel any more positive but its been slightly more bearable.
Tulip i am with you on this one - i think its only my progesterone - stopping AF - which as tonight is my last dose leads to an even greater reason to get trollied this weekend!!!
Jesie, lulo, woody - hugs all round - that would be a virtual group hug! - stay brave ladies x
Sally1108 - welcome to the crazy club  sorry if we all sound like we have lost it - i have - cant talk for the others. I can safely say i havent felt a twinge from night one, let hope yours was wind and it has passed!!!

Feeling slightly brighter ladies and back to my sarcastic self - sorry, i truely believe this is my own inbuilt coping mechanism - as the question gets muted around my (many) pregnant friends - 'o what are you having' my usual response (often frowned upon) A friggin Baby - derrrrr.  - See my own little self protection bubble. - needless to say the counsellor i went to last cycle thinks i truely have a screw loose - but then her suggestion of acupuncture or Yoga wasn't entirely helpful either - horses for courses and all that  - she didnt 'get' me!

Anyhows braced for and informed Dave of likely negative- his reponse to invite his uncle and his mate over for dinner tomorrow - Cheers then!
I promise if its BFP never ever to swear again!!!  
Claire


----------



## Wishings15

I'm in agreement with everyone. The wine is in the cupboard awaiting my outcome. I have to say that the tww is the worse part of the full cycle. 
Even when you attempt to distract yourself, your never fully there, a part of your mind is always there. 
I've been getting af like pains on and off since et date, it's noticable but not sore. I never had it last cycle, but this time am on gestone so my progesterone will be doing allot more to my body this time round, and I can't rly compare. 
I've heard loads of ladies, having no symptoms at all and getting a bfp.
It's 3dp5dt tomorrow, so just got to keep going. 
Am also back at work tomorrow, am not sure how that's going to go. What's everyone's plans for tonight? X


----------



## Woody80

Claire you are halarious I love you!!  X


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Wishingonastar - good luck back at work tomorrow - hope it provides distraction. Wish i had gone back to work earlier but my job is pretty heavy going physically and work were being rather annoying about sick leave so i thought stuff em. i have heard many people on here describe AF pains but then +ve so stay strong.
Tonight i shall be in control of the TV remote = trash tv here i come!! Dave has gone out with work, so Wax (the dog) and I are gonna chill on the sofa - he's not allowed on the sofa normally but am past caring!!!
Hope to get some sort of sleep
Woody -Thank you!  i like to think i am a serious individual at work - others may not agree!! but the directions life has taken me in on this long journey i have decided to maintain any sanity whatsoever i had to embace a light hearted approach (minor blip this morning) Imagine singing along to The Italian Job theme tune at this moment....this is the (Infertility) Self Preservation Society!!
Big Hugs Folks
x


----------



## monkeybear

lifeisneverdull you did make me giggle-love your take on it!x
Jessie-was also thinking could be the pessaries x
sally-welcome! with my successful cycle i got extremely bad tummy pains to the point where the doctor precribed me gaviscon and gave me a prescription for ibs meds! i never used it as it subsided couple days later but it started about 5 days after et and lasted almost a week! i'll never know if pessaries, random tummy ache or my bodies reaction to being pregnant. i almost wish i could have those pains again now! i drank peppermint tea along with gaviscon that helped. so could be a good sign for you!

well we had our day out at the farm which was nice. i had a panic earlier when i realised my boobs werent sore anymore but that seems to have returned a bit-i so didnt want to symtom spot   
tonight will be hopefully a bit of disney then game of thrones! im a late comer to GOT but now addicted!


----------



## Woody80

I am in agreement night on sofa, chocolate and my doggies who are getting very used to be be cuddled and cried into! At least they don't think I am mental they are just pleased I send to drop bits of chocolate and biscuits that they Hoover up! X


----------



## Wishings15

Wish my dh was going out, so I could sneak my fur baby on to the sofa  - I might play the sympathy card x


----------



## jessiewiltshire

I have been making a very complicated cake this afternoon to keep my mind off things (opera cake) and my dog is vey happy as I have spilt most of it on the floor as I go along! Ha! A good fur baby cuddle always helps, mine has been very cuddly recently and is so sweet when she knows I'm upset. Dogs are great aren't they! 

Ladies I love the plans which involve cake, chocolate, wine and pimms. Genius! I might get on that band wagon  

Is it totally mental that I don't want to drink yet because between the despair of knowing it hasn't worked because I'm bleeding somewhere in the background I am still, ridiculously, desperately clinging on to this teeny little shred of hope. It's so stupid and I feel a bit embarrassed saying it! AF = not pregnant derrrrr! But this bleeding is quite different which has enabled me to have the ridiculous desperate thoughts above! Madness!!

Xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

wishing on a star - do it!!!
Jessie - it is not mental, stupid, ridiculous or embarrassing - everyone of us on here is with you hoping against hope - so keep that shred of hope, i am sending you another shred to join it.... hope is good and should never be apologised for!!
Claire


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Hi ladies hope you're all well. I hope I can join your group? Had my FET today and quite frankly...haven't thought about anything since! I know there's little I can do to influence it but I just can't stop thinking about it and have even started talking to my stomach  

Roll on 14 days time....

Lots of love xx


----------



## Woody80

Wish I was at your house Jessie that cake sounds good!! I think everyone of us would do the same in your situation never give up until you know for sure.
My doggies have kept me grounded its weird but they know when you are sad and they do the right thing!! And without saying something stupid or annoying.
Welcome pretty smiles join the craziness feel free say stupid stuff and share your thoughts no matter how crazy you think you sound!


----------



## Sally1108

Think you could be right as I did think I was going to die it was that painful lol dh says in farting too much at the min for anything to be trapped   however I think the fact I have so much wind shows some could be trapped! 

Any one else wearing ridiculously thick socks? Sweating!!! Lol


----------



## Tulip83

Claire your posts are hilarious! I'm the same with the sarcasm and humour, gets me through things like this. When the doc was about to put the embryo in and the glorious picture of it came up on the screen (by that I mean a circle that looked like a 5 yr old did a bad job at colouring in) I turned to my husband and declared "babe, it's got your nose". Doc had to paused to stop laughing before cracking on. I guess joking makes it all seem much more bearable!


----------



## Hopeful3429

Sally... the thick socks have got me sweating PLUS I have heat pads in the bottoms


----------



## monkeybear

lol tulip at he "nose" comment! awesome!

anyone else have any weird lil rituals? i make my hands in a heart below my belly button and talk to my embryos!! so pretty smiles definately not weird in my books! i also have two tiny little ornamental elephants that were my nans, who i lost in nov, i hold them on my tummy too-some sort of connection to my nan i guess!


----------



## Hopeful3429

monkeybear thats so cute!   I rub my tummy like Im 9 months gone  

TMI Alert I thought AF had arrived today and rushed to the loo but found lots of CM! What the holy frig?! I get that at Ovulation stage of my cycle... is thi Mrs Progesterone causing havoc? xxxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Ok, whats this with the thick socks?? i live in flip flops!!!! Have i ruined my chances 


Sally - i have had a windy issue these last 2/52 - i put it down to the fact i been sat on my **** doing jack half the time - the other half i have mainly been eating. I'm blaming mine on the dog!

Tulip - love it  - No rituals here, although the clinic do think we are slightly odd in that we do tend to be the 2 most chilled people in there, kinda just taking it as it comes, they asked if dave wanted to come in whilst i had ET - i refused on his behalf cos he would just make inappropriate comments which i'm not sure all doctors would find funny - plus i didnt want to get the giggles with a catheter primed and in position. 
At last cycle (BFP) 7/52 scan they brought up both sacs and dave went o look twin boys - they looked at us like we were nuts and didnt get the whole gestational process.......humour is definately the way forward!!

Hopeful - sounds like my panic everytime i have a pessary discharge, beyond caring about the grossness, the relief is immesurable!


----------



## Hopeful3429

Lifeisneverdull, my clinic advises keeping feet as warm as possible at all times   are you progsterone front or back? or does it not matter in regards to causing CM   XXX


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Ah i see, well heck i never wear socks so why break that habit!!!
Definately a front door kinda girl!!


----------



## Hopeful3429

I thought I would be but I find this so much easier, no irritation or anything...  xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Ok ladies so the day is here...OTD!!! Early morning POAS with no aim wasnt my finest...pee'd all over the stick but after the allotted 3 minutes it appears i may have a BFP......now lets not get too excited yet....i mean i peed over the window of the stick....does that matter? I shall test again next wee and report back.....refuse to even get excited yet....i am so not a morning person. As for the socks.....still not wearing any!!!!


----------



## Woody80

Wow that's amazing, who cares were you pee I think if you don't pee on your hand you have not done it right! Looks like its your time congratulations hun xx


----------



## Tulip83

Omg lifeisneverdull I am so excited for you. Omg can't wait for your confirmation...aaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Lifeisneverdull woop woop woop woop!! Soooo excited for you!!! Best of luck for official confirmation but I have no doubt that it will be the best news ever! Congratulations!

Afm, still bleeding lightly but did a HPT weds, thurs and today. Negative on weds, faint line on thurs and today says I am 1-2 weeks pregnant! I don't know what to think. I know the bleeding isn't a good sign but can't help but feel a bit excited by the results although I know I shouldn't be!!! I have called the clinic for advice and someone will call me back

Hope you are all having a good morning

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Amazing. Your so strong waiting until otd as well. I don't think it matters where you pee,   x


----------



## Ldw1804

Congratulations lifeisneverdull!
Jessie, wow, keeping everything crossed for you.
Xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

ok, so pee'd again - very very faint line appeared - phoned clinic - they suggest i wait another 48 hours, especially as i have no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG thats a lifetime. She told me off for testing twice - 'Why did you do that'- cos i'm paranoid woman dont you get it!!!!
Basically she said that HCG levels should double in that time to give me true result, they dont want to give me a blood test or anything and then wait till week 7 for a scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! completely dying with he thought of waiting that long.........................my life is turning into an eternal waiting game!!!
So, it looks like you are stuck with me for another 48 hour at least!!!
Jessie Woody and Tulip - thank you so much - i shall keep my hope up but await Sunday - if its still positive then we can celebrate - might have to put the Pimms back in the cupboard though  
Jessie - thats very exciting news!!!! let us know what the clinic says - judging from what my clinic just said i think you should stay excited!!!
Will check in later  for its gonna be a long 2 days -have since been banned by clinic from testing again till sunday


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

LDW, wishingonastar.... thank you also - just cought up with your messages.........................OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, ok and breath - might even put some socks on


----------



## Tulip83

Lifeisneverdull I thought it was your otd today? Why are they telling you off? All looking very positive for you 

Jessie how far are you from otd? Exciting so far 

I'm 7dpt and did my first test this morning which was a faint bfp line but we are not believing it as its early. I'm secretly excited though I'm also fully aware it could go either way still. Doc has agreed we can do an early blood test tomorrow so I guess we'll know pretty much what is going on then...though I suspect they will advise us to do another on Monday as that is the official OTD date x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

yup checked all paper work today in 16 days post egg collection - clinics OTD!!! They told me off for double testing.....if it was them what would they do!!!!
Tulip - its all sounding promising.

Am considering phoning GP to get Blood test done as clinic wont offer me this - what do you guys think?


----------



## Tulip83

Don't gp tests take 3 days to come back? If you can wait that long go for it! We are doing private...they weren't too happy that I asked to do one early but as far as I'm concerned the one who does the paying does the saying   considering we spent nearly 10k on this round it's not a big deal to pay for one so might as well like that if its negative we can just get it over with tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful3429

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's !!!! Well done! 

Tulip i don't know how you are staying calm haha! If I ever saw a 2nd line I would go crazy!!! I have everything crossed for you! Xxx 

I have been getting pain in my knee which I get like clock work a few hours before AF arrives have done for over 9 years, I've had it since Tuesday. It's weird to feel it now when AF isnt due could that be the progesterone again? I hate the 2ww!!! Xxx


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Tulip, how exciting!! My fingers and toes and firmly crossed for you but it sound very promising, yippee!

My OTD is next Wednesday, aages away! Have I tested far too early?!  My trigger shot was 13 days ago, my transfer was 9 days ago and the embryo was 2 days old.

Ladies I would def do the blood tests but only because this is so all consuming I would do everything to check what is going on. Obsessed? Me?! 

Xxx


----------



## Tulip83

Hopeful I know better than to get excited...tbh even if I get the blood test results as positive tomorrow I don't think I'll believe it...sounds crazy but I had already accepted in my heart that it was never going to happen for us so I think it would take me weeks to accept its happening. All early days so I'm not even going to think about it being real yet  

Jessie I heard triggers can cause bfps but I'm not sure for how long it hangs about in the system - we did an fet so no trigger but I wonder if all the hormones I'm taking may cause a false positive, hence why I'm being so cautious!


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations lifeisneverdull on your BFP xx

Jessie triggers can cause false positives but I'm sure you said you had a negative test (maybe it was someone else) I suppose it could be due to sensitivity of the test? Hope it's true and all the bleeding is nothing to be concerned about x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Hopefull and Gaynorann, Thank you so much, i dont quite believe it yet though
Tulip - I am with you on the non believer stakes....and probably wont believe a 20 week scan after last time! 
I too went private this time as was only offered 1 NHS cycle - apparently i am old   This perplexes me even more as to why my clinic wont give me a blood test.
Ho hum - back to my bubble for a few more days, although i might eat something a bit healthier than just cake and chocolate milk today!!!
Jessie i had trigger injection but thought i only lasted 5 - 7 days post collection ummm i would have to get medical advise though to find exact amount of time. So think you might be ok to trust the test!!! - says me - ha ha ha!!


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Life is never dull - Sunday will come round so quickly and then you'll get the BFP you should have  

Day 2 of 2WW ...

Any advice ladies about how soon it is ok to introduce chemicals back in? Do you lot wear makeup during this? 

Thanks x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Pretty Smiles - what kinda chemicals are you talking about  As for make up - i never wear it but clinic said just carry on doing what you normally do - the only thing i havent done is go running or heavy lifting. I've walked miles - eaten as normal, and as you all know - i dont wear socks!!!


----------



## Finger crossed

Hi Sharry,

Please could you add me too? My OTD is Tuesday 11th August.

5 eggs collected, 2 fertilised and had PGD at day 5, 1 came back all clear and was transferred on Monday 3rd.

My thoughts are with all of you. This really is a roller coaster for all of us.

X


----------



## Patsy76

Hi, I have been following these posts for the last first days so firstly congrats to all of those that have had positive tests!
I'm new to all of this. 7dpt after first self funded IVF round. Test day Fri 14th (Prettysmiles is this the same as you?) Feeling as if I was a little unprepared for everything as the process happened quite quickly for us as I am currently on holiday from work and we wanted to get round in when we thought I would be the least stressed and most relaxed. 
I've had a little cramping, constipation, no spotting, sore breasts, but no idea if any of it means anything! Trying to not get too hooked up on symptoms and trying desperately to not want to test early! Haven't been wearing socks so maybe this is something that I need to start doing!
After reading posts, a little worried that I did a bit too much the days after EC!!!


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Welcome Patsy and Fingerscrossed, feel free to be a crazy   as you need to be in this longest of 2 weeks.

Patsy - i can only speak for myself but... had egg transfer on a monday - walked home from clinic. tuesday walked to town - 2.5 miles, then shopped in town - felt a bit peculiar - so went home - on the bus you will be pleased to hear!!! Wednesday i did the same, Saturday i clear out the garage and went to the tip!!!My clinic basically just told me to do what i normally do - i have a hectic life with a physically strenuous job so i was in fact doing alot less than normally. Dont beat yourself up over living your life after egg transfer, just dont do anything silly and try and get out daily otherwise you will go nuts!!!

Good luck all, and thank you all for the good wishes and support. i shall report back on Sunday
Claire xx


----------



## lulo

WOW Claire/lifeisneverdull and Jessie how exciting keep us updated sunday and wed must seem forever away!

I went to clinic this morning for official blood test which seemed pointless for an hours drive and £3 to park for a 5 min appointment! Bleeding much more heavily than ever have. 

They just rang to confirm its negative  rang to tell HB which felt awful as he seemed to think I was going to be some odd miracle case and I would be pregnant. 

Start again late September, wish I had a crystal ball that would tell me that we will eventually get pregnant so keep at it all the pain will be worth it or that it will never happen so focus on living your life and heal. This will be our last go in September.

Hows everyone doing today? welcome to the new ladies 2ww is the longest, try and make some plans to keep you busy x


----------



## monkeybear

eek so exciting to read about these bfps this morning!!   try to stay positive hard as it is!

life is neverdull-your first wee of the day is strongest which is why if you tested again it mayve been a weaker line. congrats!

fingers crossed-congrats on being pupo-ooh your clinic give you early test date. mine is nearly 2 weeks despite having blasts.

patsy -hiya. as lifeisneverdull says so long as your not doing a  lot more than your used to you should be fine.

lulo so sorry to hear your news   good that you have sept to focus on x

not heard about warm feet-ive been in sandals mainly! and my clinic don't do hcg bloods-only poas at care!actually its pee in a pot and use a dropper on the test!
you earlier testers are so brave-im too scared! id even test later than sunday just to live in my bubble of ignorance a bit longer   x


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Lulo, I'm so sorry to hear your news but great that you have September to focus on. Sending you a big fat hug
 Try not to feel bad about telling DH, he was probably staying positive to support you xxxx

Afm the clinic says I just have to sit tight and wait for Wednesday - they said the embryo might be on its way out but HPT picking up leftover hormones. I will just have to wait and see - this has been the longest couple of weeks of my life!!

Luck and love to you all xxxxx


----------



## monkeybear

Jessie-I can fully sympathise-ive been there as im sure some of the other ladies have too  xx


----------



## Bexh2

Hi all. 
I went to the clinic this morning and confirmed BFN, i am 11dp5dt, but said test is a day early as they don't test on Sat. However they said i should've started AF 3 days ago as Cyclogest doesn't stop AF, i have had no bleeding whatsoever. They have told me to retest on Monday at home to see, said it is very unlikely it will be BFP, but if its still BFN and AF hasn't arrived i will have to have some tests. My AF's are normally like clockwork and i have no fertility issues so now i am started to panic something is going on. 

Has anyone else got a BFP after BFN on 11dp5dt or had similar happen to them? I'm a bit frustrated that i still have no definite answer and even more frustrated our follow up is 17 Sept when it was supposed to be 2-3 weeks!


----------



## monkeybear

bex-sorry you've been left hanging like this.  my af never shows up until I stop my progesterone-ive had cyclogest and utrogestan in the past and every time I start about 3 days after stopping drugs. however I hope in your case it can turn into a bfp for you-could be late implanter. x


----------



## Littlefeet78

Apologies ladies, I am in transit, as of early yesterday morning and I'm checking-into FF between flights.  Nearly home to DH, hurrah!

Congrats to those with BFPs on HTPs, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

To those whose cycle was not a success this time, I hope you will be able to begin to look forward, keeping hope and planning your next steps, once the raw heartbreak eases a little.

As for keeping feet warm, had no clue about that and have continued to stubbornly wear my preferred flip-flop/ strapped sandal/ bare feet option through a week of what can only be described as autumnal weather in Ireland.  The heat and humidity is going to be a major shock to the system when I get back home to DH and our three furry babies.

Beta HCG on Monday.  Eeek.  It is now scarily close, although I have a sneaky feeling that I may have a few days to wait for the results- woohoo, nothing I like more than suspense!  Going to continue to keep busy, keep finding the humor in everything and just try to stay calm and positive.

Good luck to all.

Littlefeet.


----------



## monkeybear

wonderful attitude little feet x


----------



## lulo

Thanks for the kind words monkeybear and Jessie, feeling low and cant face writing the texts to those who know about our treatment to say it failed.

welcome home littlefeet put those little feet up once you get home 

Sharry do you add the outcomes to the first page? you can put negative for me if so.

x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Bex h I'm in a similar position I'm 10dp a 5dt had no bleeding and stopped my meds on wed after my beta came back negative... My clinic said af would be stopped my cyclogest and could take up to a week to show xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Congrats Jessie tulip and life is never dull so very happy for you all xxxz


----------



## Finger crossed

Little feet you sound so upbeat! I'm truly fed up and feeling pessimistic. Any tips for keeping positive?


----------



## Bexh2

Monkeybear - thats what i thought about AF starting 2-3 days after stopping drugs, think i'll just test Sunday then if its negative stop the drugs and see what happens, said if i haven't got AF by Monday i have to ring either way. Thanks for your advice.

Chriskirsty - its strange how clinics can give such conflicting advice


----------



## monkeybear

bex-sunday is my test date so ill be with you 100%. its not over yet hun xx


----------



## monkeybear

anyone had any lightheadedness? ive been getting it when I look up quickly or move my head etc but im thinking maybe its the clexane??


----------



## Wishings15

Ladies, I need help. Tmi - there was redness/pink I'm my gel that came out of me am only 3dt5dt, any ideas? X


----------



## monkeybear

could be implantation? I had some fresh blood on my pessary applicator for one day. never had it again im   
also pessaries can aggrevate some ladies and cause a bit of bleeding so could just be that xxx


----------



## lulo

wishingonastar I agree, could be implantation, lots of ladies experience this, monkeybear has said this I know but just wanted to reply with something as I know you might be having a wobble. keep an eye on it


----------



## Sally1108

congrats on the bfps ladies!!!!! and baby dust to those near test day!!!

Yesterday was 1dp5dt and me and dh spent the day laughing without a care in the world and it reminded me of how we were before our fertility became an issue. I am now half angry with life and I just want to get back to being us and that will never happen on my side until we have a child (be It biological or adopted) anyway my question is do people actually wait until test day dh words were - you have been told a date - do as you are told ! lol my thoughts are that it can show up before test date and could either be an early brilliant bit of news or let us down gently ? I want to test with dh there and he has refused to be any part of early testing   am I being silly ? I am now 2dp5dt and have been given a test date of 15th August (8 days) 

x


----------



## monkeybear

I usually wait until otd but im a wimp and im too scared to test early. do what feels right for you. lots test early-congrats on being pupo x


----------



## Wishings15

Thanks for your responses, Id have messaged sooner but my battery has died (far to much goggling the subject!! 
I called my clinic and they said that its common for the gel to aggravate the cervix and its defo to early for AF, which was a really good relif. I was also running late this morning (first day back at work for like 2 weeks), and Remember I took the crinone sitting down, instead of, in bed like I normally do, so defo putting it down to that.
I honesty thought that it was too early to come back once I seen the blood/pink ish, on the gel but, today has been the fastest in a long time. 
I'd also like to know everyone's distractions, I find TV can help but someones it's too easy to pick up the ipad. Last night I ended up trawling the BFP symptoms but really think that my 'mild cramps' are caused due to the crione/and gestone. (wishful thinking its anything else). I won't mange to OTD,
Is anyone else on gestone? You should see the size of this needle, and the pain, it's nothing like the ones in the stomach, 8 more to go xxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Life is never dull thank you for that! I was worried as they said not to wear any perfume or deodorant on the transfer day so I was wondering if that extended to the 2ww...slightly concerned I'd be a bit smelly lol!

ladies I've only been part of this for 1 day but I already feel so much love   from all your posts. It's so nice to read things that are common to me and to know that we are all in the same place (mentally and physically).

Lots of love xx


----------



## Patsy76

Wishingonastar I'm just on the Crinone. Your doing well if the needles are bigger than the others, don't know if I'd manage that! Had to brace myself every time I did them.

Has anyone else had Intralipid infusion? Do you know if it helped anyone?

My distractions so far have been tidying, think I've re-organised almost every drawer and cupboard in the house! Going out for lunches and eatching mindmumbing TV. DH has organised a night away next Fri so that we can either celebrate good news or commiserate if it's not. A little something to look forward too.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Finally home.  So happy. Probably a bit delerious from jet-lag so apologies for the manic rambling...  Hubby is so excited, I can't get a word in- usually the opposite is the case.

Fingers crossed, I a, just staying busy and trying to distract myself with anything that works, remember, I have had the luxury of being off work (usually super-stressful) which has helped tons.  I am also trying to see the funny side in everything, not sure if what follows will amuse you but here goes:

Upon our return home from the airport, our canine furry baby was so thrilled to see her "Mommy" after almost 6 weeks that she wet herself...and me!  Lol.  The stuff of true love!

The cats are doing their usual tough love act.  One is clearly quite happy to have me home and will allow reciprocal snuggling when she rubs against me; the other is in mafioso mode: she is allowed to touch me but I not permitted to touch her, yet! Clearly, I am not forgiven for my  prolonged absence- I keep telling DH she may act tough but she is the sensitive one- that is why she is so upset, maybe! She is usually the one who adores me, the other loves DH to the point that she drools whenever he touches her (what can I say?) but can take or leave me. These are the depths of feline mind-games, ladies.

Speaking of mindgames, those felines have nothing on me: I was thinking ( bad plan , clearly) when waiting for one of my flights that I have never, in 5.5 years TTC, ever, had a positive pregnancy test...not naturally, not with IUI, never. And my AF is so irregular that not getting it means absolutely nothing, literally.  So I am in the strangely hopeful "first IVF cycle and still hoping for a miracle," phase, whilst somewhere in the back of my mind, a tiny and incredibly annoying little voice is trying to be heard saying: "This time won't be any different. In fact it will be worse because you have let yourself hope and you told some people who you will then have to break the bad news to if it doesn't work."  I am trying to ignore the little baggage and her negativity.

  I realize, of course, that it may not be the best thing to publicly admit to having voices in your head and worse still, to admit to struggling to ignore said voices whilst slinging insults at them, however,  I am assuming that in the context of the TWW, you ladies will understand that this is a temporary state of questionable sanity and far from the norm.

Trying to stay positive, busy and calm.  Believe it or not, I am managing most of the time, despite mean-girl voice! Fingers crossed, I would say do things that you really enjoy, that relax you.  Be around supportive people.  There isn't a magic formula and as you can see, I have my moments.

Lulo, thanks for the welcome home!

Ladies who have recently joined: welcome and sorry for not managing individual intros.

Sally, the early testing thing is really tricky and deeply personal.  I won't do it because I have had more than enough disappointment from POAS- type tests during failed IUI cycles and can't face the test and re-test dynamic. But that is me, in my personal context, and DH and I both share that view. Testing and re-testing and hoping is something that I don't want to do again in that way- trying to see lines that aren't there (God, another worrying sign!). For me, a blood test is more definitive albeit potentially more final and scary.  In my case, waiting for the blood work just helps to reduce the mind games and keep me calmer.  I completely understand the desire to "know" before test day and just think it is a couple by couple, or, individual by individual choice.  My best advice would be do what you and DH are comfortable with and if you do go the POAS route, to treat it as an indication only, not a definitive answer, to mitigate against the disappointment of a potential false negative, or the potential short-lived elation of a false positive.  As you can see on this thread,plenty of ladies test early and they feel better for it, or perhaps in more control.  There is no right or wrong thing, just what is right for you in your situation...  I hope that makes sense.

Wow! Super-ramble there. Sorry for hogging airspace...

Little feet.


----------



## Woody80

Lulo sorry to hear your news, I am still bleeding quite heavily since neg result on Tuesday. Just wanted to say your not alone and I am also going to restart end of Sep so you already have a cycle buddy! Here is is next month fingers crossed September with be good got us both 🙊
Sounding good LittleFeet very pleased for you 
Claire hope today has been tiny bit easier xxx


----------



## monkeybear

wishing on a star-i have used gestone twice before-not as bad as i expected tbh but i have a lot of fat in my butt-it was the after efffects for me-it took six months before i stopped aching and feeling bruised from them. my advice would be to massage well as i believe my problems arose from the oil collecting! x

patsy ive had intrallipid infusion this cycle. i also had them in july when i had my chemical. some people swear by them and theres lots of good things about them. fingers crossed they do their trick for us!x

littlefeet-my first cycle was my successful one! so you have every chance of it working   x

im soooo bloated!!! and uncomfy. its getting worse. i literally look 3 months pregnant! thats the cruel irony of it-im prbably not! i keep getting very brief spells of dizziness/lightheadedness lasting a second or two and im not sure if clexane side effects??about 36 hours to go till i find out i guess!xx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Slightly selfish post sorry - room full of guests next door - but.
Was rushing aorund house earlier to tidy up before everyone arrives, and went from having no symptoms at all since this began to multiple twinges left and right OTD was today with a questionable positive - advised to retest Sunday. Now nothing again - what have i done?!!!!!!
Promise to read other posts in teh morning and respond.
Currently totally freaked that i may have done my bean some damage!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaynorann

Lifeisneverdull I wouldn't worry too much about rushing about, a lot of people just get back to normal after transfer, I'm a bit of a wimp I've gone off sick for a couple weeks as I have a job that's quite physical. 
Just need to get past the weekend and get my bloods done on Monday, symptom spotting is an intermittent stabbing pain on my left side but a consistent dull ache both left and right side, I've also had waves of sickness throughout the day! Not that this means anything but I can't stop googling.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ladies,
Lifeisneverdull: try not to worry about the rushing around.  Gaynorann is right, there are lots of women who go back to work, travel the day after ET and have BFPs and healthy pregnancies.  Deep breaths and fingers crossed for even clearer lines when you next test.

Monkey bear, a successful first cycle is amazing and it gives me hope, thank you.  I, too, have horrific bloating, although it has eased considerably. Week one was way worse than week two is proving to be.  In week 1, I looked pg and some of the clothes in my case wouldn't fit me! That seems to have calmed a bit. If anything, my boobs are less swollen and sore and I worry that I have no symptoms to speak of.  I have had twinges and pain most of the time but that too has eased, until today when it worryingly felt like spasms...too much travel and heavy cases, I fear, may have taken a toll but I am still hoping, praying and trying to will us to have success.

Lulo and Woody, I am so sorry to hear your news but glad you have the next cycle to focus on and hope it doesn't feel too far off.  Fingers crossed, September will be your month.

Fingers crossed, I hope you are feeling more upbeat.  Not sure if my previous post had any useful suggestions for you.  I had lots of nice days out, possibly too many meals out and just napped if I felt like it.  I am not much of a TV watcher but I watched a bit in the evenings, esp if my mind wandered when reading: sometimes it worked at other times it didn't.  The self-imposed Google ban has helped me lots and having lots of support from people willing to provide pleasant, non-demanding distraction.  That said, there are people who are so insensitive- although ignorant of our situation.  I was out with my parents- on a weekend trip so quite a way from home-when we all bumped into a lady my mother knows from her youth.  She asked whether my parents had any grandchildren...my heart broke for all of us when my mum gave a cheery "not yet but there is plenty of time."  My parents had us quite a bit later than would have been the norm for their gen and I am the eldest and the only girl.  They have never pressured any of us re marriage and children and have been amazing since DH and I finally fessed up to our struggles.  I know it was irrational to be angry at this ghost of my mom's childhood past but I wanted to slap her for a thoughtless question.  I blame the hormones and hypersensitivity for that quite full-on feeling of rage.  Of course I just said nothing.

I hope Patsy, Prettysmiles,  Wishingonastar are hanging in there.

MrsRL are you ok?  

ChrisKirsty and BexH2, I hope you are doing as ok as you can be.  

Congrats to Jessie and Tulip.  You must be so excited.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Morning ladies 
Hope your all well I keep watching your stories and looking forward to seeing more bfp 

Monkeybear a hope you don't mind me asking but I see you got tested for clotting and Nk killer cells, I'm starting to wonder if this could apply to me... What is clotting issues?? The reason I ask is I have heavy periods clot like at times sorry tmi but worry this could be something that's wrong with me my linning at ec was 14mm does this sound to thick?? Also do u no where in the UK tests for killer cells I'm based in the north east and our clinic don't offer this., I would like these done just to put my mind at rest as we have one 5day frostie and it would be silly to use it if something's wrong with me thanks lovely 
Kirsty xxxx


----------



## MandyQ54

Bexh2 - I just wanted to say that on my cycle that worked (although later a MMC) I tested on OTD which was 11dp5dt and got a BFN my clinic told me to stop all drugs but retest in 7 days if still no AF, which I did and got a BFP, I will never know if stopping the drugs contributed to my MC at 7.5weeks but I would always carry on the drugs until AF arrives in future.

Not wanting to give false hope but this can happen.

Good luck to everyone on here

My OTD is 15th - 1 week to go. Hoping this is my time  x


----------



## Bexh2

MandyQ54 - I will keep taking the drugs for a couple of days and then retest. I still feel it hasn't worked though, Really hope it works for you this time!


----------



## Tulip83

I'm in total shock as a darker bfp line this morning. Both dh and I refuse to believe it still so going for our blood test this morning and will update when we get the result this afternoon. It's so weird as we are in total denial but then I guess after 6 years of disappointment it's almost impossible to believe it's happened. Will update later and do personals x


----------



## Littlefeet78

This sounds very promising, Tulip.  Best of luck.


----------



## Brownie250

It's a BFN for us. Onto cycle number 5 I guess!! 

Chriskirtsy - I was treated for killer cells and have IV intralipids. Although it didn't help this time around.

Sorry for the lack of personals. Today has been tough especially as this was cycle four in just under a year. I'll jump back in when I feel a bit more positive x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Brownie so so sorry to hear of your bfn too.. It's really sucks.. I no there's no words that can comfort you now I feel the same but no I'm thinking of you aswell... If you do t mind me asking how and where were u treated for your killer cells... Really praying your 5th time lucky... Hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## gaynorann

Brownie I'm so very sorry  xx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Brownie I'm so sorry too, stay strong it will happen. xxx


----------



## monkeybear

Brownie so sorry lovely. I did 5 treatments in a year last year so you have my sympathies but we refuse to give up hey?  Not sure of our next move if tomorrow is bfn x

Chriskirsty my clotting issue was found as part of the immune tests package. I don't get heavy clotty periods it's more for embryo implantation probs it causes. I paid just over £2k to have them done at our UK clinic care in Nottingham. They helped us with Seth. I take clexane for the clotting and had intrsllipids during stimming and on on 20mg pred for the nk cells. There's a care in Manchester. X

Well I'm sat here feeling incredibly sick but I never had sickness with Seth so it's probably from worrying about tomorrow! I have major butterflies x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Brownie - sorry to hear your news   Stay brave and keep hope for the future.
Bex, kirsty and Lulo - i hope you are all bearing up ok, my thoughts are with you.
Tulip - OMG it's the fairytale ending that you've been writing - please tell me fairytales come true!!!!
Monket bear , wishingona star - how is life looking today - busy and full of positive thought i hope.
Littlefeet - i'm lost is today OTD?!!!!
Prettysmiles - i hope you managed a shower and pampering sesion!!
All the other ladies on here i hope today finds you all well, 
AFM - well, after yesterdays panic (thanks for the advice on that littlefeet and gaynorann) i went to bed concerned but not panicking, today i have felt nothing so far and the symptom spotting has gone through the roof!!! Am also now googling how to boost my progesterone levels (MMC at 9/52) last cycle and wondering if low levels had something to do with this. stopped cyclogest 2 days ago - mildly freaked. Will def be asking clinic on Monday. Anyone on here any ideas??

Hope you all have a lovely sun filled day, Hurry up with that fairytale ending Tulip!!!!


----------



## Littlefeet78

Brownie250, I, too, am so sorry to read your news.  There is nothing anyone can say to make it better, it just hurts.  Take care and stay strong and trust in future success.

Lifeisneverdull, not sure re boosting progesterone levels.  I was told to take my pessaries until OTD and beyond if BFP.  Sorry that I am not much use.

Monkeybear .  Not long now, try to stay calm.

AFM, I am really worried that AF is about to start; I have swung from calm to terrified. Woke at 3am with bad cramping which got worse between 4am and 7 am.  Feel exhausted ( no surprise, travel and time zones) and have that aching, "my body is heavy and about to come apart at lower abdomen feeling,". I am just dreading what may come today...

Wishing everyone luck, sunshine and positive thoughts.


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

I'm struggling to keep up with this thread! But I'm popping in and out, hoping for lots of BFPs for you lovely ladies  

Kirsty, the tests for clotting issues look for whether you have so-called 'sticky blood'. It's not really to do with your AF. Many women manage to get their GP to do these 'level 1' tests, which also include things like thyroid function and tests for a range of auto-antibodies. Mine had to refer me to the local hospital to get the clotting screen done but I was able to get it on the NHS. The 'level 2' tests for things like NK cells and cytokines are offered by several clinics now, including Care and ARGC. I see Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology Academy because he offers the greatest range of tests and treatments for immune issues in the UK (some ladies send samples for testing with Dr Braverman in the US, who offers even move comprehensive testing but it's expensive). The best place to start if you want to look into this side of things is Agate's 'Immune FAQ' which is under 'Diagnosis' - 'Immune Issues and Investigations'.

Brownie - sorry it wasn't to be this time  

Good luck to Littlefeet and everyone else testing soon


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks Calluna...
TMI alert:
just found bright pink blood when wiped.  Still having horrible cramps.  Instant tears.  Can't believe I have gone from feeling so calm to so down.  Hypocritical too, that I can advise others re implantation bleeding and to try to stay calm and then have instant panic myself... Grr. 
Any advice ladies?
I had a 3 day transfer on July 25th which makes me either 14 or 15 days past, depending on whether you count transfer as dAy one or not which seems a bit far along for implantation bleeding.  I am terrified that this is it for this cycle and whilst I know I shouldn't be surprised, there are no guarantees and this was a first IVF (with PICSI) cycle, we have been here so many times before...
I have emailed the clinic because if this is to be bad news, I need to feel we have a plan B.
Still trying to remain hopeful.
Best of luck to all others close to OTD.


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

littlefeet - i am sending you a huge hug !! I have little advice to offer apart from what i have read on here. i truely hope it stops and does one and you can back to feeling positive and hopeful!!.
Fingers crossed it was a one off xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Thanks so much Callunna...  so how any levels are there?? So even if it's ok at level one there's still level two to go... I've had my thrips checked for antibodies 3weems ago and it came back clear.. 


Little feet have u done any tests?? When is your otd?? Xxxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

hi everyone just after some advice. Is it vital that the cylogest is done 12 hours apart exactly? How spot on do I need to be? It's just because I like to lie down for a bit afterwards (so not to fight with gravity) and it's starting to interfere with my evenings. I've been doing it 7.30am and 7.30pm but wondered if I could just do it when I go to bed about 10pm instead?

Any ideas? 

Thank you in advance! xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks Lifeisneverdull and ChrisKirsty.
Still having awful cramps...worse/ different than AF. Still some blood but more when wee and wipe (TMI- sorry) not much on panty liner.
I don't know. It doesn't look too good.  Having a quiet day and hoping that contrary to how my body is behaving, we will have a miracle.
Pretty smiles, I am not sure how precise you need to be.  Maybe contact your clinic/ Dr. to check whether you can gently start to bring it back hour by hour, or half hour by half hour, daily to suit bedtime.  I am not an expert by any means so checking with clinic may be best.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Little feet lots of ladies bleed and go in to get there bfp how many days off are you from otd?? Xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ChrisKirsty,
I will be having blood test on Monday, August 10th.  Today is 14, or 15 dope, depending on whether you count transfer day as day one, or not.  The cramping is really odd.  I cannot describe it.
Praying but felling very deflated and worried.


----------



## Chriskirsty

Awww try not to worry it could be a good sign... Have you done any tests?? I'm keep everything crossed it's nothing to worry about xxxx


----------



## lulo

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is hanging in there. I've been up the coast today to get away, everyone seemed to be pregnant today but I guess we all have days like that.

I hope girls who have had BFN are looking after yourselves xx


Brownie250, I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you, you and DH take care of yourselves x

Tulip How are things??

Monkeybear good luck!

Little feet, I'm sending you hugs  x

Pretty smiles I have used cyclogest in the past and wasn't advised to be precise regarding times. Perhaps you could use them in the bum (tmi) as I alternated and didn't have gravity problem that way, once in there was no 'leakage'.

Woody yes lets focus on sept x

Wine O'clock yet??


----------



## Chriskirsty

Lulo I'm with you on the wine  having many tonight, hope it doesn't honthevwtong way and I end up over emotional... I hope you've had a lovely day., trying my best to stay postive and hoping my fet in September brings my dreams.. Looks like I have cycle buddies already... Fx for us all... Are you having a fet?? Xx


----------



## lulo

Hi Kirsty, yes going to open wine soon and like you say hope it doesn't tip us over the edge. We are staying in and going to watch something light hearted if possible and cook so hoping tears will stay down. My friend brought me flowers and I had kept it together today until then. Hope you got to enjoy some of the North East sun.

Yes you me and woody will be hopping on this train again in September, I'm annoyed I have to wait so long I just want to get on with it. No I don't have any frosties so will be starting from scratch again.

Have good nights girls keep us posted on any developments. and good luck for testers tomorrow xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Feeling a lot better today it's great to talk to you guys in the sane boat to no I'm not alone... It's strange to think a stranger out there feels and no exactly like I do In some way it gives me comfort, obviously id of liken us to get our bfp but heres hoping September is our month ladies..enjoy your wine your night sounds lovely I'm going to my nieces 14th birthday hot tub party,  time to paint on the brave face 

Good luck those testing tomorrow  xxxxx


----------



## Woody80

Hope everyone is ok? Congratulations to all those new positive tests gives me hope that it does actually happen! 

Lulo, Kirsty we are indeed now in the September club, I have a positive feeling about if for all of us. Lulo I have no frosties either so will be injecting along side you for what seems like a life time! I also wish I cold just again now the end of September seems a looooooong way off. 

Positive thoughts girls it will happen, have good evenings everyone. I am off for Mexican food and intend to eat until I can not move ☺


----------



## Wishings15

Comfort food always works xx (and wine)


----------



## lulo

enjoy the party! Hot tub?? very swanky for 14 

Right I'm off for that wine and cooking curry.

fingers crossed for some BFP'S


----------



## Tulip83

Its a BFP ladies.  Sorry about the delay...didn't get the call until 6 pm and I'm over the moon but still in complete shock. My husband still refuses to believe it lol. Will continue to follow this thread hoping to see more BFPs


----------



## Foxy79

Hi

I'm 9dp3dt today with 2 embies, I had classic cramping around implantation dates but not a hint of any bleeding. I was feeling positive & I tested yesterday morning & got a stark white BFN. I know you might think I'm crazy testing so soon   But this is my 3rd cycle & I couldn't bare to wait the whole time till OTD & still only see 1 line so I thought why not? Being a good girl & waiting has done me no favours before. Now obviously I'm pee'd off that once again I have 2 tests after I poas again tonight that have been sponsored by persil  

After yesterday's test I had a little bit of brown on my panty liner & a tiny bit of pink on my pessary stick last night & this morning. It's like my body is preparing for AF. So though I'm pretty sure that I'm not going to see those 2 pink lines I guess I'm hoping for some good news stories from any of you ladies?? 

Thanks in advance 
Foxy xx


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Tulip that's great news. Fx for more BFP's to come


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Tulip - OMG OMG OMG that is absolutely amazing news - see Fairytales have happy endings - now you have to keep writing it - so happy for you xxxxxx  i might even be dancing around the room a bit for you

Foxy -i know its easy for me to say but try and stay hopeful and positive - its not over yet.

AFM - Stone cold sober   and awaiting another POAS in the morning, no signs of life since my histryonic moment yesterday evening - we shall see.


----------



## Tulip83

Aw thanks and ladies I can def vouch for the 'bleeding in 2ww doesn't mean it's over' as had bright red light bleeding on day 3 or 4 and it was clearly implantation x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Foxy I have a sort of success story I did test on day 9 10 and didn't get my bfp till 11 days past d3t but sadly ended in a cp but that's why your otd date is later... Keep calm and stay away from the poas fx for you xx


----------



## Woody80

Congratulation Tulip fab news xx
Eaten entire body weight in Mexican food, DVD in bed roll on another day xx


----------



## Foxy79

Chriskirsty I can only imagine that a cp is really crappy that was one of the reasons I decided to test early to pick it up if I had one. I've never seen those 2 pink lines & am wondering if I ever will (que melodramatic music!) sorry I haven't had a chance to read the thread. Was that this cycle or a previous one? Fx either way your time will come!!

Lifeisneverdull...firstly I love your name & I certainly know the feeling! I hope you're right that it's not over yet & I'm desperately clinging onto every ounce of positivity I have left! Good luck with your poas tomorrow 🍀

Tulip I know I've just jumped aboard but HUGE congratulations on your BFP   

Good luck to the rest of you. congrats to those of you who've got your BFP & to those of you still waiting to see those pink lines....I feel your pain. Don't give up hope xx


----------



## Helagba

Congratulations Tulip on your BFP   
Chriskirsty do take care of yourself and I will be stalking you in September.sending loads of baby dust your way.
Afm am basically eating the house out.wakes up 2-3am super hungry and must eat before I can go back to sleep


----------



## monkeybear

tulip-congrats hun!!!    wonderful news xxx

well im into my last 12 hours before the dreaded test-i could happily wait another week im so scared but i know it has to be done! have had some odd dizzy spells for a flash second and i felt sick earlier today but i know this could be coz of worry. im trying to keep am open mind and not be negative but i also dont want another failure. ive told dh to plan a busy day tomorrow incase of bfn which im half expecting. But ive popped my pills,done my jab,done my pessaries and sat and looked at my pix of our beautiful emabues-ive lit a couple of candles one each for my nan and my step dad and i can do no more other than hope,hope and more hope    . what will be will be. See you in the morning ladies xxxx


----------



## gaynorann

Huge congratulations Tulip I couldn't be happier for you x


----------



## Littlefeet78

Tulip, fantastic news.  As others have said, it really helps to read about the BFPs- hope!  Mega-congrats and best of luck for a healthy and blooming 9 months!

ChrisKirsty, Lulo and all the ladies planning for September, enjoy the vino, the Post IVF "re-tox" ( after all the pre IVF and TWW "being good") which hubby and I have decided will be happening if all is not well with our cycle.

Monkeybear, keeping things crossed for you.  Hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow.

Lifeisneverdull: best of luck with the 48 hour retest.as with Monkeybear, I will be keeping everything crossed.

Foxy79, don't give up hope.  Focus on OTD and consider HTP a guide only- if you can. 

As for me, dr. advised embryo-friendly painkillers because cramping was so bad I was having trouble walking/ moving and could hVe cried with the pain.  Dr. said it could be implantation, apparently, in rare cases it can come with severe pain at 14 days past ET, feeling similar to AF.  Less surprisingly, the other option is that AF is arriving and I am about to lose my two little embryos.  Was advised to continue pessaries and come to Monday blood work for test and check-up whatever happens tonight/tomorrow.  We are, obviously, hoping for the best but painfully aware this does not look good at all, so preparing for the worst.  Can't cycle in Sept due to work and distance from home to Europe so will have to start seriously contemplating options if AF develops, or news bad from beta HCG on Monday.

Best of luck to all.
A down but not completely out, 
Little feet.


----------



## snowangel

Foxy
I am a lurker here, but I HAVE some hope for you. I have a son from donor egg ivf. At 8dp5dt I had a negative Hpt it was a strong one as well testing over 10iu. I got a negative. I went for beta to put myself out of my misery that same morning I got a beta of 8. Slowly it did rise and I had my son.


I'm in the same kind of position now, just had 3 blastocysts transfered in Athens. I've had 3 betas done already!! Serial tester can't help it!!
6dp5dt bhcg 19
7dp5dt bhcg 14
8dp5dt bhcg 8.


However it's not that straight forward as I had been taking pregnyl hcg shots on transfer day, day 3 and day 5.
So now I don't know where I am I will test tomorrow on my 10iu tests which will be same amount of time post the pregnyl injection as the test I took on d6p5dt, then I'll compare the darkness of those 2 lines.


This is just so horrible,I hate the 2ww.


Good luck to you all, and so sorry to read about the negatives look after yourselves xxxxx


----------



## monkeybear

BFN here ladies. no surprise getting used to it now. goodluck to lifeisneverdull xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Monkeybear so sorry lovely I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Brownie250

Monkeybear sending you a hug sweetheart x


----------



## Wishings15

Sorry moneybear xx


----------



## Patsy76

Sorry to hear your news monkeybear


----------



## prettysmiles2015

sorry monkey bear xxx


----------



## gaynorann

Sorry to read this monkeybear xx


----------



## lulo

Good morning ladies,

Monkeybear - I'm gutted for you sending you love xx

I had hardly any sleep last night and feel very tearful but onwards and upwards...

Tulip - that's amazing news how fantastic!

x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Monkeybear- i am so sorry to hear that....its heartbreaking. I hope u have a busy day planned and a large glass of something to take the edge off the pain.
AFM - Well the POAS test couldnt have been more positive. .....am very excited....shocked and truely not trying to think about the future....i have been here before and still had my heart wrenched out....i shall await scans....and once/if i get to 20 weeks maybe then i can celebrate.
Ladies thank u all for your kind words, unless you are actually in this situation then i dont think others can truely understand the emotional turmoil we put ourselves through.
I'm hopeful for all of you for those waiting and for those of you planning further cycles.....stay strong.
I'm back at work tomorrow. ....i shall be shirking in the background for the next few weeks keeping my head down i think. I will check in on here and look forward to more positive things to come
It's been emotional!!!!
Claire


----------



## Chriskirsty

Claires massive congratulations on your bfp so very happy for you.. I hope everything goes well for you this time xxxx 

Monkeybear if you need to talk I'm here for you,, I no know what your going through its heartbreaking but one day our dreams will come true xxx


----------



## Bexh2

Monkeybear - sorry to hear your BFN
Tulip - congrats on your BFP and good luck for the next 8 months!

I stopped my Cyclogest and 24 hours later AF arrived. Got a 6 weeks to wait now till our next appt, which is going to drag. Clinic said it will be a medicated cycle next time, so gonna enjoy the next 6 weeks before it starts again.......


----------



## Littlefeet78

Monkeybear, so sorry to read your news.  I hope you have nice things planned for you self today, whatever helps to ease the pain.

Lifeisneverdull, fantastic news...flip-flops r us!

Lulo, I am not sleeping either, mix of time change, pain and that feeling that this will not be our time, again, despite all the hoping DH and I gave done.

Best of luck to all testing soon.  My day is tomorrow but it is not looking good.


----------



## Foxy79

I know I was a late joiner but just wanted to say I'm so sorry you got a BFN monkeybear   there's just no words to describe how it feels. I've found that a bottle of wine helps to numb the pain but everyone is different. I wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide to do next. 

Lifeisneverdull congratulations on your BFP 🎉🍼 I hope this is a sticky one (or 2 if you had 2 embies!) You are so right when you say that unless you've been through this there's no way you could even begin to imagine the emotional rollercoaster we're on. I truly wish you the very best (from one Claire to another  )

xx


----------



## Foxy79

Snowangel thanks for sharing your story. I hope that I can follow in your footsteps  

It's lovely to hear that you got your lb from a donor egg too. I have egg shared 3 times. My 2nd recipient got a BFP & I'm hoping & praying that the lady I shared with this time gets her BFP too as this was the last time I will be able to share. As devastating as it was to get my bfn last time it made it feel like at least it wasn't a wasted attempt (for want of a better way to describe it!) & that another woman was celebrating rather than crying because I wouldn't wish that pain on an enemy

Where did you have your beta done? i used a FRER so low ui needed. I'll test again tomorrow morning then won't test again till OTD on Wednesday. 

Wowzers at you having 3 blasts transferred too!! I think I might look into cycling abroad next time (once I've talked OH round to another try) but think I need to get my research cap on first. 

Fingers crossed you get a sticky BFP   xx


----------



## Wishings15

I also egg shared this time. 
Am 5dp5dt, and feel like I can't keep going. I'm getting af pains, and am finding it hard to do anything else but worry. 
I just want to know either way. Today has been the worse.


----------



## lisalou1234

So... 5 days since insemination and I can't believe how slowly it's going!!!
My OTD is 18 August!! Does anyone have a similar date? 
Tested today and it was a bfn so the hcg from my trigger shot is out of my system!
Slight womb ache and sore boobs! But that is all!! 
I hope everyone is surviving the twW!!


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Thank you ladies!!!
Socks - who needs them!!!!
Littlefeet - i have everything crossed for you, 5 days ago i would never have  believe that i would get a positive result, day 2 i was in tear convinced it hadnt worked- i have had no symptoms at all - still dont - so its all a little surreal. It aint over till test day.....so good luck tomorrow.
Lulo, Kirsty, bex, monkeybear - stay strong ladies 
Tulip - everything crossed for the next 8 months!!! are you joining another group on here?
Foxy - (Claire!!!!) step away from the testing strips - i wish you the best of luck
LIsa - welcome to the crazy club - get busy and get out of the house is my only advice - (o and maybe a pair of flip flops - he he)!!

As for all the many other that i know i have missed - sorry - thanks and all the very best of luck and liberal sprinklings of baby dust and happy endings.
Claire xxx


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Gaynorann - just realised its test day for you tomorrow - is that right all the best xxxx


----------



## Tulip83

So sorry monkeybear xxx

Claire congrats )))) no I haven't joined any other threads. Still in denial atm lol. Have you?


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Lisa mine is 20th August - and I'm bored of waiting already! 3 days gone and no symptoms, nothing! Wishing something is happening down there...

On a plus note, the hubster has booked us a holiday and we are currently at the airport about to fly to south of france to try and pass the time better.....I know I know - I've trained him well!  

Who else is in the dreaded 2WW?!

xx


----------



## Patsy76

Prettysmiles and Lisa I'm in the 2ww. I test on the 14th, but it can't come soon enough. Determined not to test early! No real symptoms for me either although I was like a furnace last night and have had a headache for the last 2 days, suffered constipation for a few days too and have had trouble sleeping, but don't think any of these are real signs of anything! 

We'd thought about going away too but think we will if we get a BFN. Will need something to cheer me up I'm sure!

Can I ask why some people have gone abroad for treatment? This is our 1st try which we have had to fund.


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Patsy, Prettysmiles - i got a BFP from no symptoms - keep faith!!!

Tulip have just joined the Early pregnancy awaiting scans group, i am paranoid something is going to go wrong. phoning clinic tomorrow to request bloods etc etc, darent move in case i unstick something!!!


----------



## gaynorann

Lifeisneverdull yes it's my OTD tomorrow, not doing a hpt going for bloods at 07:30 so early start, especially with a grumpy 2yr old, will have to take him with us! OH is going to work after so I'll get the results and have to phone him, it's gonna be hard if it's bad news, I was feing sick a few times the other day but that's passed, also cramps have settled but still feel like I'm going to start at any moment keep going toilet just to check (sorry for tmi)

Is anyone else testing tomorrow?

Hope everyone is keeping well, this thread is so fast moving it's hard to keep up especially as I'm just on my phone


----------



## snowangel

Foxy  good luck to you, I tested again today on Hpt. It's not looking good for me. Yes I've had 3 blastocysts every donor egg ivf I've had. I don't think they are supposed to now only 2 , but if you really want 3!!!

Patsy We went abroad to Crete. There were a few reasons, it was a lot cheaper, there was no waiting list for donor eggs, they had plenty of young educated donors, plus at the time they had a special microscope. I also had very minimal experience of clinics here beforehand when I went for a few tests. They didn't want to do ivf with me, I guess I would interfere with good results I don't know! However we flew to Crete for a visit and was very impressed.

On our 2nd go there we had our son. We had 2 more cycles there bfn.

We then moved clinics to serum in Athens, as I had read that they dealt with difficult cases.

Can any one tell me how many embryos is maximum for Care, is it 2 even if donor egg

Thank you and good luck xxxx


----------



## Patsy76

Thanks for the info snowangel. I am trying to stay positive but as this is our first try I'm also trying to be realistic and know that we may have a long and expensive road ahead of us  

I have my FX for you x


----------



## Sally1108

So I caved... 4dp5dt - trigger 27th (13days ago) and there was a very very faint line on first response - before any one tells me off like dh has I would welcome honest comments? X


----------



## Foxy79

Snowangel I'm at care and I think the max they 'like' to do is 2 but I do know from signing the form 3 times for my 2 embies each time that they do have a number 3 on the form! I'd imagine that it would only be allowed in 'special' cases but if you don't ask you don't get. DE cycles are super expensive though in comparison to cycling abroad. I have to say though the care we've had has been great so I'd recommend them though can't comment on all of their clinics! 

Patsy76 My plan at the mo is that I'll use care to get level 1 & 2 immunes done then seriously considering going abroad to do another OE/DS cycle. That's assuming OH doesn't put his foot didn't & say he wants to stay with care. 

gaynorann good luck for OTD tomorrow   

OTD is 12th for me but I'll definitely be poas again before then   My first 2 cycles I was a good girl, this time I've gone to the dark side!!   xx


----------



## ScaryButExciting

Oh, I am jealous and want to test... Am 6dp5dt and barely holding out...
Cannot give any good advice, just be positive... However surely your trigger was 11d ago But Google tells me that after 10days that should not influence anymore... but as said am jealous as surely this is a great sign and will just get stronger ever day!!!! X


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks Lifeisneverdull and congrats again...the next stage of waiting begins! 
Gaynorann, good luck tomorrow.  I hope your news will be good.  

AFM,  I suspect the bloods will confirm my fears...v tired today.  Reading and napping.  DH quiet but so supportive.  Neither of us slept well last night (good excuse for lots of cuddles and gentle chat) as we sort of know, yet still hold on to a tiny,crazy hope that just maybe contrary to all indications somehow all will be well.   This is the 2WW in all its glory!  

Good luck to all still waiting...I hope the time will go swiftly for you.


----------



## Finger crossed

Sorry for not replying sooner.

Little feet thank you for all of your advice. I no you are having a very rough time ATM, but remember you are PUPO. Stay hopeful and positive, easier said than done I know. Be kind to yourself.

My husband has been texting me after he leaves for work suggesting 10 things for me to do each day like go for a walk, bake a cake, buy a magazine, watch a film on Netflix etc. It has really helped actually.


----------



## Sally1108

Have I calculated wrong? Trigger shot was Monday 27th ec was wed 29th - should I count from the 29th?

27th
1 28th
2 29th
3 30th
4 31st 
5 1st aug 
6 2nd
7 3rd
8 4th
9 5th 
10 6th 
11 7th 
12 8th 
13 9th

6dp you are doing so well! I went from calm to cave in about 10seconds lol the pressure of this wait is horrific -  how are you feeling? Any symptoms X x


----------



## ScaryButExciting

My mistake! I thought trigger was always 36hrs before EC... 
Then I think you should Defo have a small celebration! 

Had cramping the 3 days after ET then not so much for 2 days although it does feel like a pulling feeling under my belly button and today I am sensitive to smells and a bit nauseous now and again... But it might all just be the progesterone!!!! Aaaaarrrrrgggggg, only want to test if I know it will be a BFP...


----------



## ScaryButExciting

never mind my reasoning... Let's hope that is caused by baby brain - hahahahahaha, I make no sense at all!!!


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks "Fingers crossed."  It definitely helps to stay busy: I did very well days 1 through 14 of TWW but this weekend I have felt utterly shattered.  Tthe pain has also been quite intense and then there is the questioning of what my body is doing!I am actually quite calm, in an odd way, resigned perhaps, yet still hoping against hope.  

Keep up the good work.  It definitely helps to stay calm and to keep occupied with either things you enjoy doing, or people you love to spend time with, or by doing things that absorb your focus.  How long left for you now? I am sorry for forgetting.  DH sounds v sweet.  It is hard for them too.  

Take care and best of luck.


----------



## Foxy79

Sally my trigger was 25th July so 2 days before you and I tested on the 1st August to test it was out of my system and there was not a trace.  Most people I know who have tested trigger out it has been gone before 10 days. So I think that if you have seen a faint line then you should be optimistic that you have a BFP    Sending lots of fairy dust and sticky thoughts xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi all, for the first time in my life I can say that I'm pregnant. BFP at 6dp5dt. Clearblue digital and various others. The last few days I've had period cramps, CM but probably due to progesterone. I feel like the luckiest person alive!!! Xxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hopeful, that is amazing news.  Mega-congratulations.  Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy and best of luck for a healthy and blooming 9 months ahead.


----------



## monkeybear

hopefuly-congrats hun! i see youve had natural fet? do you have any other issues eg immune etc? sometimes i wonder if i should try without all these drugs even though im supposed to have issues. i only took progesterone with my one and only successful cycle!x

lfieisneverdull-i knew it would be positive for you! congrats. if theres always another testing on my test date and i get a bfn it always leads to a bfp to the other-im so chuffed for you. stay sticky lil bean xx

well i'll find out today if any donor sperm left and if i can try iui which ive never done before. i cant face or afford another round of ivf so thats my only option xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Congratulations hopeful 👍
Good luck little feet and anyone else testing today!

Last night was such a strange night!nnever happened to me before... Was in this really strange vivid dream where I was semi awake but couldn't move, was actually quiet scary! Anyone had this or heard of this before? 6 days down 8 to go!! 
Glad to have this forum to read how everyone is feeling, have a good day x


----------



## gaynorann

Huge congratulations Hopeful on your BFP x

Just back from clinic with a confirmed BFP no bloods taken as test came up immediately and was very strong, we're so excited but I know it's early days, thanks everyone for your support I'll keep checking to see how everyone gets on x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Massive congrats gaynorann on your   I wish u a heathly happy nine months xx


----------



## Foxy79

Congratulations Gaynorann & Hopeful     It must be amazing to get your BFP 

 To everyone still waiting to test. I'm praying for sparkly BFPs for us all   xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Fantastic news Gaynorann!  You must be excited beyond words.  

Good luck to all, esp my fellow Aug 10th testers!   

  AFM, I don't hold out much hope; I am still bleeding and in a lot of pain so I suspect that the hCG result,  when it eventually arrives in a few days time, will just deliver the final blow to this cycle.


----------



## Patsy76

Huge congratulations Hopeful and gaynorannn. As a newbie it's so good to hear positive news during my 2ww as I keep having moments of doubt about getting a BFP and it definitely gives me hope! Still staying strong and not testing early even though I'm dying to  

5 days to go for me, can't come soon enough. Still struggling to sleep and burning up in the night which is now making me really tired and a little grumpy! Bless my DH he's managing well so far although not sure he fully gets it. 

Wishing anyone else testing soon good luck and thanks for posting as its really helping me to hear other people's experiences.

Is anyone else OTD the 14th?


----------



## Hopeful3429

Monkeybear I have no 'known' issues but have never had immune testing done. I decided to take the progesterone with this transfer don't know if it has helped but I will be staying on it for the near future. Thanks for all the congratulations girls it really is the best feeling in the world! !! Xxx


----------



## Sally1108

Congrats !!! Gaynorann & Hopeful !!!!! wishing you both a healthy 9 months!  

Patsy I am on the 14th but I have tested early - I couldn't wait ! you are doing very well to keep stong! it was driving me loopy I just wanted to know either way - there was a very faint line yesterday which has got darker today so fingers crossed on the 14th there will be a dark and healthy line! Never seen a line in my whole life so to say I am in shock is an understatement 

x x x


----------



## Boggler

Morning folks!

I am 7dp5dt this morning. I use crinone gel - this morning there was a spot of red blood on the applicator after insertion . I went back to bed let the crinone settle and then sbout 15 mins later went the loo. On wiping there was a little more spotting brown and dark red. 

This is my 7th transfer . I have not had spotting before stopping meds since my very first cycle . I have been using gestone ever since so didn't expect blood at all.

Seems to me like it's too late for implantation. Anybody have a similar story ?

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Finger crossed

Little feet I test tomorrow at 8am. It hasn't really sunk in yet and I don't know what to think or feel lol!


----------



## Patsy76

Oh Sally that's great to hear. I do want to test but know that my DH would kill me! The wait is killing me too. You must be so excited


----------



## Boggler

Hi guys

Sorry to have gate crashed the thread - I meant to post my query as a separate thread!

Thanks
Boggler


----------



## Chriskirsty

Boggler it could be irritation for using pessaries I had this on my 3rd cycle.. Brown blood is old blood so try not to worry.. Have u done any tests?? Maybe one your clinic for advice.. Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Wishings15

Congrats to the BFPs.

I tested this morning 6dp5dt and a BFN. It was the ultra sen test at 10mul.

I'm feeling really down now and wish i hadn't tested, I don't know if I should just test every morning now? 

I mean loads get BFP at 4dp5dt, so really think it's not worked.

Wish i had waited to OTD now


----------



## gaynorann

Wishingonastar also to of people do get BFP early but that's not the norm, were given OTD for a reason as it can be negative up until your test day, hope you don't get too disheartened by the negative result it is really early to test xx good luck xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Wishingonastar15 you have ages left yet! Keep going! Xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Wishing on a star I agree with the others that is really early to test... Or we would be given otd a lot sooner.. A lot of people go on to get bfp well after that.. Ur little embie could be working its magic in there don't give up.. And if u carry on doing tests you'll see a true postive as you will no the trigger Is totally out of your system 
Good luck lovely xxx


----------



## Wishings15

Thanks for your comments, it has brighted me up.
If I ever need to go through this again, I'm definitely going to reconsider, testing early.
Hope use are well xx


----------



## Foxy79

Wishingonastar I tested BFN 8 and 9dp3dt, today I am 11dp3dt & haven't tested since but am convinced AF is coming. I hope that it was just too early for us both but certainly for me I think it's going to be another sad ending because of how I feel at the mo. Fx that you get to see those 2 pink lines we all dream off   xx


----------



## Max 2012

Afternoon Ladies

I'm now officially on my 2ww. Had a day 3 good 8 cell embryo transfer at dinner time today. Will have a read back and catch up. This thread always seems to move pretty quick though. I was on the July 2ww thread which ended as a chemical bfp  but back again and feeling postive! 

Sharry please could you add me. I had a natural FET OTD 23/08/15.

Xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi to all the ladies who have recently joined: welcome!

Once again, huge congrats to Gaynorann and Hopeful.    

"Fingers crossed," wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow.  
  My HCG result will come through then so I guess we both have our fingers, toes and everything crossed for good news.  I am still hoping- CRAZY, I know.

I have been told to rest as much as possible today and to try to relax.  Quite exhausted actually, so it isn't as hard as it would otdinarily be.

Wishingonastar, I think the other ladies are right.  You have a long way to go, forget about that test result and focus on staying calm until OTD.


----------



## lulo

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the newbies 

congratulations to all the BFP's all flippin fantastic!

Hope my fellow BFN are coping ok I've been thinking of you, my head is full of all sorts, still feeling low and not sleeping, feel like if I slept properly I would start to feel a bit better. I called the clinic today to ask to be seen sooner and start again asap, they said no spaces but have just had a call back and I'm going in for follow up on Monday which I'm really pleased about. 

Hopeful - yey! thats fantastic!

Monkeybear how are you?

gaynorann - Sounds like a very happy little one in there!

Littlefeet78 - thinking of you hope you get to test asap.


----------



## Woody7722

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is coping ok!
This wait is HORRENDOUS.  I'm 6dp2dt (or am I 5dp2dt as ET was on Wednesday?!  I'm a bit useless as this is only second post on a forum ever!)
I only had one "good" follicle throughout this cycle - menopur (my second cycle - Gonal F - first was cancelled due to poor response  ) so was over the moon to get 5 eggs and even more over the moon to get to ET stage!  My expectations were low but it only takes one!
Wishing everyone the best of luck and sending lots of hugs and strength to those who have had a BFN.
I really feel like I'm getting my period though.....GAHHHHHHH
My "old"cycle I would have been due a few days ago so have no idea when to expect it now - is it two weeks past egg collection?
x
ps I danced at a 40th on Saturday night and walked 40 mins to work this morning - is that over doing it? Should I be resting more?!!!  So scared of doing the wrong thing....


----------



## Stockport123

Hi ladies

I'm now on my 2ww after having a blast transferred this morning. I had an FET and OTD is 23/08/2015 same as Max 2012. I'm resting this afternoon, working from home tomorrow then back at work Wednesday. I had a successful IVF cycle in 2013, that time I took the whole two weeks off work but my job isn't as stressful this time round. I'll have a read back and try and catch up a bit!xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hi woody. Stay positive! Like you say it only takes one!! 
When is ur testing date? Mine is 18 August! 
You got any symptoms yet? This is my first Iui !
I can't believe how difficult this two weeks is!!! 
Ps I think walking is absolutely fine! I walk loads as don't want to do any running but need the fresh air!


----------



## Woody7722

I'm trying to stay positive!

Lisa fountainjohnston - I'm testing on 19th!  Good luck for 18th!!!! EEEEEK.  Luckily DH is away 17th-19th and I am under strict instruction NOT to test before then so will try and stick to that!

I've had cramping, sore boobs, bloating, not sleeping well - all period symptoms for me! Have constant mild period-like pains at the moment but have read that could be normal.  It's so horrendous that many of the symptoms are also symptoms of progesterone pessaries and period and early PG!

Im enjoying being back at work but it's not that busy so have time to come on here and OBSESS.  Need to keep myself busy.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hopeful3429

Just for information purposes as I just had my 1st ever BFP. In our negative cycle in June I carried on as normal activity wise. This cycle I didn't leave the house for 5 days, watched every Disney movie possible kept heat packs in my socks and drank lots of warm drinks decaffeinated of course.  I honestly think that the symptoms I'm having period pain CM etc is down to the progesterone but who knows! I really hope that each of you get your BFP Xxx


----------



## Angela.S

hi ladies!, im 2dp5dt! with 2 blastocysts on board OTD 24th August

had et saturday morning and since monday evening had a horrid dull ache/pain in the lower left pelvic region, and sore boobs, got scared a little as didnt get these pains on my 1st cycle, but also know the passaries etc cause alot of things too. wishing you all lots of luck xxxx
*sharry* can you add me to the front x


----------



## Lifeisneverdull

Gaynorann and hopeful - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

littelfeet - my fingers are still crossed.

literally just got in from work - knackered and paranoid its gonna go wrong!!!

welcome Angela - just to say i have had completely different symptoms on each my cycles - ended in BFP - so have figured after posting on here and my experience you cant compare... still no symptoms and raging paranoia from me though!!

Lack of time on my hands now means i probably wont be posting on here much in the near future - ladies i wish you all luck and good things fro now and in the future.

Claire xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hi woody. Stay positive! Like you say it only takes one!! 
When is ur testing date? Mine is 18 August! 
You got any symptoms yet? This is my first Iui !
I can't believe how difficult this two weeks is!!! 
Ps I think walking is absolutely fine! I walk loads as don't want to do any running but need the fresh air!


----------



## Wishings15

Foxy - I agree, hopefully we have late implanters. What sticks did you use when is your otd? I think the gestones the only thing stopping my period xxx


----------



## twinklestarmoonshine

HI Ladies,

I just discovered this board!  OTD for me is Thursday for me.

Had a few aches and I was feeling really nauseous last week and still getting waves of it now.  I had a bit of spotting on Saturday evening but nothing since.

Good Luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## gaynorann

Thank you for all your messages of support, it's overwhelming the support you get from this thread, welcome to all the newbies and good luck on your 2 WW I hope it's as stress free as possible x


----------



## Foxy79

Wishingonastar I used FRER tests. They were on offer in boots so I got 3 for the price of 2. I have one left & I'll be using it tomorrow morning! My OTD is the 11th but I've got my nephew on Wednesday morning before I go to work so won't have time to wallow in self pity before I go to work at 1pm.

I'm not sure tomorrow will be much better because my OH is having a thing removed from his face tomorrow to check to see if it's cancerous. Oh it's all going on here! Then he'll be driving back up to Edinburgh where he works & we rent a flat & I'll be left in Durham home alone till the weekend again! 

OH has agreed we can try again after this which takes a huge weight off. I think it's just my utrogestan keeping AF away too. Only time will tell. I hope for both of us we end up with egg on our face when we're wrong! 

Congrats to the pupo ladies!   Sending lots of sticky thoughts! Welcome to the 2ww!!! xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Foxy your in the save area as me I'm also from Durham  aww sorry to hear about what your oh is going through really hope the hospital goes ok for him and good luck with your test today  xx


----------



## Foxy79

Morning ladies 

As I thought it's another BFN for me. I'm gutted but knew it was coming. OTD isn't till tomorrow but it's pretty conclusive so I'm stopping all my meds straight away so AF can do her thing. I know the clinic would have kittens but 3rd time in a row, I'm not messing about with pessaries when it's pointless.

Wishingonastar please don't think this means it's over for you, the symptoms we both had could go either way so don't give up  

I am praying those of you waiting to test the very best of luck that you get your beautiful BFPs 🍀🍀 & that you're seeing your babies heartbeats before you know it   

To the ladies who like me this isn't your time, there's not a lot I can say other than how crap it is. My plan is to drink wine & most likely cry. It's worked for me before so why change a winning combination!   xx


----------



## Foxy79

Thanks for the good luck for today chriskirsty, I think we'll need it! We won't get the results today but we'll take nothing for granted till we know because we haven't had great luck recently! 

Where abouts have you had your treatment? Do you think you'll try again? xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Foxy sorry to hear about your bfn this morning I would normally say keep going till test day just incase but I new my body too and just new it wasn't my time.. I'm cycling at Newcastle centre for life what about you?? We were lucky enough to get a frostie so fingers crossed we will have a fet but before I use this one I'm going to go private and have immune tests and a killer cell biopsy done, just with one chem pregnancy and then bfn I just want to check too as ours is a male issue because it seems implantation is where is going wrong, although it could just be one of those things..,are you going to go again??  
Really hope your oh results come back soon that must be so worrying.. Xxx


----------



## Foxy79

We're having treatment at Care in Manchester. We are private because OH has kids from a previous relationship & had a vasectomy about 14 years ago. We paid private to have a reversal but that didn't work then I researched a lot of clinics as I decided I wanted to egg share (it also helps with the cost) as we'd have to pay for an SSR too. 

They have been great but 3 cycles later & we're no further forward as well as now getting no viable sperm from OH & on this last attempt had to revert to DS. It's been a rollercoaster to say the least. ( is how I normally describe it) We've decided we'll try again but I want to have the level 1 & 2 tests done too. I'm tempted to try my GP as they did my initial FSH tests last year but generally because OH had a vasectomy they've said we're on our own. I have been tempted to appeal but it would take too long by which time we'd be ready to move on. I'm also thinking of going abroad for treatment next time. I haven't told OH this bit yet so not sure of his thoughts   

I've done 3 back to back cycles though & I'm not sure if my body needs a bit of a rest but at the same time I'm not getting any younger   I am seriously starting to think that this won't work for me & I'll have to accept that I won't ever 'have' a baby.

I've just been reading your posts on the cycle buddies thread. How rude was that nurse??   Sometimes I don't think they have a clue what this is like for us to go through    xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Manchester that is a trek,, I think if be attempted to appeal it, we were lucky enough to get 3 cycles on the nhs but after the first round dh had a failed ssr and a failed micro tese no sperm was found in either.. We were told to move to donor sperm, dh really wasn't comfortable with this and I didn't want to give up so we ended up going private to London to see Dr r who prescribed tamoxifen, it worked wonders and dh was able to produce a sample I'm 3 months,, it was surreal after 8 long years of nothing.. So we back at Ncl and qualify again.. Tbh if we were to go private if our fet doesn't work I wouldn't go to Ncl just because they seem behind other clinics ie they do don't immune tests embryo glue etc..,I think we've reached the same cross roads on our journey I too want the immune tests and off to my gp on Thursday to see if they'll do it.. I think the hardest part is getting things moving I hope how ever you reach your next steps they happen soon for you.. Thinking of you today,, I no a bfn is heartbreaking and I no how you feel about it ever working but we need to have hope to give us the strength to keep going  xxxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Oh my goodness girlies I can’t keep up! Two days off this and there’s 6 new pages to read! Here goes…

Patsy – any symptoms yet? I’ve got nothing still. Hoping that nothing, doesn’t actually mean nothing.  Keep going not long to go now for you xx
Lifeisnever dull – how are you doing?
Gaynorann & hopeful  – woo congratulations!
Sally – I’m so tempted to test early. So excited for you that you got the right line!
Scary have you tested yet? 
Monkey bear stay strong 
Little feet & Foxy sending you both lots of love. It will be your time soon xx
Woody I’m with you on this horrendous wait! I feel positive then negative then positive again….I don’t think the dancing will have hindered you – maybe your little embie was dancing around getting sticky? I only have one in me too…that’s all it take.
Wishing on a star don’t give up hope. It’s still early days right? You’ve now made me reconsider testing early!
Welcome to the joyous 2ww club Max & Angela ☺

Sharry please can you add me 20th August

Update on me – I’m now 5dp5dt. No real symptoms just bloated and a few nauseous twinges from the progesterone.  Currently sat in the shade in the south of france with my socks on! Can’t go to the gym, can’t go in the pool, can’t sunbathe, can’t go in the sea, can’t drink alcohol…..this is a whole new type of holiday for me. On a plus note, am very much relaxed and enjoying chilling during the 2ww so can't complain too much!   Get back the day before testing…got everything crossed. 

Much love everyone xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi all,

Really sorry girls, I can't seem to quite keep up with this thread! I'd have no hope at all if I was back at work already!

Welcome to those who have just joined.    

Foxy, I am so sorry to hear your news.  The empty feeling can be  so overwhelming but we keep going and we try again!  It sounds like you are already planning your next move which really helps.  I hope the sadness eases soon and that the additional testing proves helpful.  You have had a really intense time by the sounds of it.

Chriskirsty, the same for you,  I hope you get more answers that will lead to a positive next time around.  

My results should come through later this morning and I am terrified.  I know, logically, that success is highly unlikely but I can't seem to let go of the hope that it will somehow all be ok.  That is worrying me a little because a.  I can usually be quite realistic about things but b. I know I'll be crushed when the news is finally delivered.

"Fingers crossed" I am hoping that everything will go well for you today.  

Lulo, I hope you are doing ok.  I am not sleeping well either.  I hope you are now having a more restful time.

Hopeful, Gaynorann, Lifeisneverdull and all the other ladies who got BFPs- has it sunk in yet?  So pleased for you all...and selfishly, it helps the rest of us to remain hopeful when we read your success stories.

To all the ladies still waiting, I hope the time passes quickly and in as positive and stress-free a way as possible for you.


----------



## gaynorann

Foxy I'm so sorry for your result today xx

Littefeey78 hasn't sunk in at all, wish we had been able to have bloods as I'm paranoid about the amount of HCG so I went and got some digital clear blue tests last night and tested this morning again and got pregnant 2-3 weeks which is right as that puts me in 4-5 week bracket, I'll do the other one next week in hopes of seeing 3+ then scan week after that, I'll be happier when I see a heart beat, although I won't be happy until I have my baby in my arms in about 8 months fingers crossed x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Little feet I e got my fingers crossed for you really hope you get your results soon keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Gaynorann,  It all sounds so positive.  I will keep everything crossed for you.  I understand how you feel, for us ladies who have had to go down this road, seeing is believing.  

Chriskirsty, thank you so much for your encouragement and I kindness.  I hope you are going to get some answers that will ultimately lead to a positive cycle.    You have been so supportive of everyone on this thread.

Just past 9 am here so the call should come some time this morning....


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi everyone, hope you are all still doing ok. My BFP still hasn't sunk in yet - I didn't think I would ever get it! 

Now the worrying continues... I am so frightened and just want to get to our scan which should be in about 2-3 weeks. xxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hopeful congratulations again you must be over the moon  just reading your signature wowzas 18 frozen blastd that's amazing.. I hope the next 2-3 weeks go ok and you see a perfect little one on the screen  
Xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Thanks Chriskirsty. There are no words to explain, it is nothing short of a miracle. Yes, we have an army of embryos we hope to donate  xxx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ladies,

Sadly, my fears were confirmed this morning: BFN. 

Best of luck to those still on the 2WW- hoping to see lots of BFPs here in the next few days...and to  those of us who will be cycling again:


----------



## Chriskirsty

Little feet Awww so sorry lovely... If you need to talk I'm here day or night feel free to pm if you need a chat 
It's heartbreaking I'm still really upset but we will get there xxx


----------



## nicolax3

Advice anyone.......
I'm 2 days in on my 2ww, has anybody else ever felt ill??  I had FET on Sunday, this is my second go and I feel completely different this time.  On/off tummy ache, sicky feeling & so sleepy??

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Stockport123

Sorry to hear your news little feels it's such a cruel journey!xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hi my 2ww buddies,
Sorry to hear your news little feet bir hugs xxx

I'm on day 7 post iui and today felt a bit down and worried its gonna be a bfn! 
I have had really bad back ache both lower but more today around my kidney area! Any idea what this could be?? Xx


----------



## Woody7722

Hi everyone,
Littlefeet, so sorry to hear your news.
Hope you are having a large glass (read: bottle) of wine.

After a horrendous break up combined with losing my Dad to cancer a few years ago, I was rock bottom.
I know it's completely different circumstances but reading The Secret really helped me get some positivity back about life after being convinced life was ****. Little did I know unexplained infertility was round  the corner but hey, makes us stronger right?
I've recommended it to a few friends and it's not for everyone's tastes but thought I would throw it out there.
Apologies to those who had read it and hated it!

nicolax3- this is my first time so I've nothing to compare it too but I've had twinges in my back and terrible bloating with a bit of tummy ache. I don't think I've had a period of time where I've not felt "something" 
downstairs. 
Lisa- it's so hard isn't it but try and get that positivity back! Have you got any CDs that you can listen to to calm your mind a bit? I've been colouring in. Works a treat!

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow. Lots of baby dust to you all 
X


----------



## lisalou1234

Hi woodie,
How funny you should say that.. I've brought a colouring book today! 
Your test day is the 19 isn't it? You got any symptoms ?


----------



## Woody7722

Hey Lisa,
Yes 19th. Days are dragging...
See above for symptoms combined with being really uncomfortable sitting down at work, pain in both ovaries, huge and painful boobs, flatulance (sorry ladies TMI!) I could go on!
All could just be pessaries, me on a normal day, PMT who knows?!
Trying not to read too much into all of them
X


----------



## Littlefeet78

Thanks ladies.  I appreciate the support.  Not sure how I have spent my day...a range of emotions all blurring into one.  I call it a zombie day, or a vampire day because I have just moved purposelessly from room to room, avoiding the gorgeous sunshine and not dealing with "life" at all.  Still, sometimes you need that.  I have broken the news to my lovely parents and brothers/ our v close friends and just listened to random songs from my childhood...must be a nostalgia/safety thing!  We are still very "raw" but we are starting to think about next steps and how we will attempt another cycle with the craziness of work-commitments and hectic schedules to deal with.

Chriskirsty, thank you.  The hardest part was hearing how sad DH was as he tried to be strong for me...broke my heart.  We will get there. It may seem a little simplistic when applied to fertility but I genuinely believe that if you want something badly enough, you will find a way...  Our time will come and so will yours.

Lisa, Woody, Stockport and Nicola: the best of luck to you all.  Nicola, I felt a little nausea around 2 or 3 days after ET.

Woody, the wine is already is on standby! You have been through some really tough ordeals and have clearly come through them an incredibly strong lady.  I hope this will be your time.  Think we bought a copy of the book and dvd of The Secret, out of curiosity- may did it out have a look! Thanks.

Take care all.


----------



## gaynorann

Littlefeet78 my heart breaks for you are your DH, I hope you find the strength and courage for your next cycle xx


----------



## Foxy79

Littlefeet I know I haven't been round this thread long but I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. It's truly **** & I feel your pain. I only told my mum & sis last week that I was on my 3rd cycle of IVF, I only told them because we were away for the week & I am dreading telling them. It's my mums birthday today so didn't think she needs to hear it today. 

We are strong ladies though & it sounds like you're not ready to give up. Each time it's helped me to think about what's next. Though wine & crying helps a lot too I think! 

Big hugs   xx


----------



## Woody7722

Oh Littlefeet you are brave but yes that's the spirit!
It WILL happen for you and your supportive DH.
Wine today, plan tomorrow and I hope you manage to give yourself and your body a break.
We went on holiday between cycle 1 and 2 and worked wonders for my mental health and relationship.
Thanks for the kind words, we have to refuse to be the victims of our lives but be the heroines instead!

Foxy79- hope delivering the news goes as well as it can.
Wine can solve many problems (temporarily)!
Running too always helps to clear my head (not together or course!)
X


----------



## Foxy79

Woody I used to love running & walking (proper walking up hills & mountains & stuff) then I broke my ankle & it's taken ages to get it fixed. I'm gonna start telling my body how it's gonna be from now on! First back to running then a baby. Easy   obviously that's after I've finished the wine  

It's amazing how strong we can be & as crap as this has been we are definitely closer as a couple. 

Good luck for the 19th, you've got a great thread going & I'm sure everyone's got their fingers & toes crossed for a sparkly BFP     xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Such lovely ladies.  Thank you all for the kind words.  Had a Cadbury binge! Lol...been so good for ages- nothing sweet, no white foods, dark choc on rare occasions.  I hardly ate anything all day because I was out of sorts then DH brought home a giant fruit n nut, amongst other things.  I went straight for the fruit n nut (Cadbury's or Godiva chocolate r a weakness when emotional), ate half and feel like a right little piggy.  So yes, totally unhealthy day of being a spaced-out zombie, crying and scoffing chocolate!

Feel a little less fragile now though so it can only be a good thing- even started considering our options and rethinking things a bit- Internet research and emails!. The Cadbury "hit" obviously got the seretonin levels back up .

Hubby, doggy and kitty snuggles helping too.  Should probably have listed those prior to  mentioning the joys of indulging in my "drug" of choice!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Woody7722

Thanks Foxy.
Hope you can get back to running soon.

Your post made me smile Littlefeet!
I'm a dark choc girl but have not even had that lately as still Trying to be good!
I have had such a craving for cheese and onion crisps since ET, so have let myself... (Erm every day! whoops)

Zita West has an amazing receipe for Superfood Truffles and a friend gave me a receipe for refined sugar free "Candy Bars" again which were delicious. They've been my saving grace when I get a sugar craving and easy to make if you've got a nutri bullet or a food processor. When you're on the health train again, let me know and I can share!
Good luck to anyone testing today!
X


----------



## Angela.S

LittleFeet78, sorry to hear your news, when things go wrong for me i usually turn to chocolate!   xxx

Nicolax3 , this is my second fresh ivf cycle and it has been completely different , im 4dp5dt atm xxx


----------



## nicolax3

Hi woody7722, I'm 3dp5dt fet. First attempt at IVF, 1st fresh cycle BFN now a natural fet and it is completely different than before. I'm trying to be so good but 2 weeks is a long time!! When do you test? X
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Woody7722

I test on the 19th Nicolax3!
When do you?
I'm going to try Natural next time if I get a BFN as I'm a low responder  
However, I was taking DHEA and I swear that is why I managed to get one egg this time...
Has anyone else tried it?!
X


----------



## nicolax3

I test on the 20th (if I can hold out!) 
Angela.S when do you test?
X


----------



## herbesa

Would love to join this thread please.

Im on 2ww as of yesterday. Test date 21st Aug.

This is my 3rd round with one chemical and one mmc 10 weeks.

Had 2 early blasts put back yesterday. Bit anxious as early blasts. We had 1 more become blast day 6 but none to freeze as not good enough qualiry from 6 top day 3 embies.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## lulo

aww littlefeet I'm so sorry to hear your BFN  It's heartbreaking I hope you can focus on the future which although I too have a broken heart have found its has helped to have a plan lots of love x

Kirsty - I saw a day or so ago you were talking about immune tests, I'm having treatment at Gateshead and wondered if that's something I should be looking at but don't have a clue. Could you explain a bit for me please? This probably isn't the most relevant thread but my next go is our last chance and want to be armed with more info if I can thank you x

Wishing lots of BFP's to those testing or coming up to OTD .....


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi lulo I'm having treatment at the centre for life in Newcastle are u?? Unfortunately they don't offer immune testing, I've asked the group of people on my cycle buddies thread for info on immune testing as some of them have had it.. I've had one chem pregnancy in December and last Wednesday I got a bfn after a 5day blastocyst transfer, we have one frostie and before I use this I want to get checked over.. As far as the immune testing goes they are two levels, level 1 checks for clotting issues I.e sticking blood and thyroid issues that can all prevent pregnancy I've heard these can be available on the nhs so I'm off to see my gp tomorrow to ask for them done as privately they can be expensive.. Level 2 is more in depth and not available On The nhs,, I've not looked into this level yet but I no uterine natural cells are checked and range from £1000-£2000 This is expensive in London etc but one of the girls posted me a link to a clinic in Coventry the nearest one to us.. They offer biopsy of the womb to check for killer cells that can attack the embryo, the reasons for this are because the embryo contains  the fathers genes and your body doesn't recognise this so attacks it.. They say everyone has a least 5% off these but  any more and it makes it impossible to achieve pregnancy.. I rang the clinic and they said the consultation test and the a phone call with the results and treatment plan (if it's positive ) is £390 so a lot more affordable than London clinics etc and if you have these raised cells you take medication along side Ivf treatment.., to help achieve pregnancy.. I wanted to get checked straight away as my follow up is the 10th of September but you can't have the uterine killer cells biopsy till two period after your bleed From Ivf failure which takes me to October once I've had this period I have to then check when I ovulate and book in the biopsy 7-10 after this,, if you'd like to no any more ask away or I can pm the details of the clinic in Coventry, it is quite far but I just feel it's something I need to do incase there's something wrong,because they said our embie was top grade.. It could be just bad luck but I'll feel better about it.., 
Sorry for the huge post 
Kirsty
XXXX


----------



## Patsy76

Little feet and Lulo I am so sorry to hear your news. I'm already planning ahead for if we get a BFN. As this is our first cycle I will go with what the docs say but I will start acupuncture asap as this seems to help some people. Although the thought of having more needles sticking in me isn't overly appealing!

prettylittkesmiles I haven't had any real symptoms I don't think. If anything I feel as if AF is on its way but I know that the symptoms are all so similar I'm trying not think about it too much. The overheating at night has calmed a little and I do have the odd twinge in my belly but it could be nothing. How about you? Still relaxing out there in the sunshine?

I'm a bit late on the exercise discussion but as someone else posted I was told not to do any strenuous exercise and just go for walks etc. I usually do high intensity training, including weights 3 times a week, but the doc said this was a defo no no so our nightly walks have been about as much as I have been doing. I have an active job too but as I'm currently on holiday I've felt like the laziest person ever and even if I'm not BFP I certainly look it!

AFM my friend came to see me yesterday who has a little girl whose 4 months old who she had through ICSI at the same clinic I'm at. Good to chat to someone who has been through it although we had very different plans. She showed me pics of her tests and even if you get the faintest of lines it is still a BFP so don't doubt it if it is there! She tested again the day after and it was a lot darker so 24hours can definitely make a difference. I'm still holding out for my OTD on Fri, but itching to do it everyday!

Welcome to herbesa and to anyone else who has recently joined. There is so much going on here that it is hard to keep up but please keep posting as I'm learning something new from all of you lovely ladies each day. I didn't know about warm feet, Zita West or a number of different treatments until I read it on here so thank you to you all for being so open and sharing your information and emotions. I didn't know what to expect when we started this roller coaster almost 4 weeks ago but it's definitely tougher than I expected!

Sorry for long post and big hugs to you all x


----------



## Calluna

Littlefeet - so sorry you've joined the BFN club   I loved your positive attitude and I'm sure you'll get there in the end  

MrsRL - weren't you due to test around now? Hope you're ok xx

Good luck to all the new ladies on this thread


----------



## lulo

Kirsty - there's loads of info to go on there thanks for being so clear. I may PM you in the future, let me know how you got on with GP  I'm at QE in Gateshead I had a choice of 3 clinics and really wanted one but it was fully booked for ages and after hearing about centre for life and QE we opted for QE.x

Patsy - I had acupuncture on a previous cycle but not much, so on my most recent cycle I went to a fab woman who really knew her fertility stuff and I had regular appointments I don't know if it was the acupuncture that made a difference but this was the best cycle I've had so far so I will be going again. Even if its just an hour of total relaxation for you it cant do any harm.


----------



## Patsy76

Thanks for that Lula. I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions. Have you had to fund your IVF? We are having to fund it and as I said luckily I've been off work for the whole time this cycle, but am worried that next time, if there is one, I'll be at work. I have a physically demanding job and it can be extremely stressful and I'm concerned about the effect this could have. Gonal F made me feel so bloated and uncomfortable and tired by mid afternoon that I don't know how I'll manage. Have you worked during your cycles? 

Has anyone else taken time off work or do people feel being busy is best? If I was in an office all day I might feel different but it is already playing on my mind! At least it's stopping me thinking about Friday! 😜


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry for being AWOL recently, I have been reading your posts every day.. correction...more like 15-20 times a day! 

I am rooting for you all and sending lots of love, hope and positive thoughts to those who are going forward to a September/October cycle. Please keep the faith and hope - I was told last August that it was very unlikely I'd ever respond to IVF treatment and I am over the moon to say that this morning my HCG test results came back with a BFP!!!!

Littlefeet and Lulo, I am sorry to hear your news and I am sorry that there aren't many words I can say which will help but I am glad you are both feeling a bit better after starting to make plans/ having cadburys hits and snuggles!  I wish you both the very best of luck going forward. Big squishy hugs to you both  

Thank you everyone for your support and kindness, it has been so lovely having a group of lovely people to come and talk to who understand for example when it feels your world is falling apart if your follicles are a few millimetres too small -  other people who haven't been through it just don't really get it, as wonderful as they may be!

I am so happy and relieved but also terrified of anything going wrong with my BFP and to be honest it just doesn't seem real - I dont think i'll really believe it until I get my scan or until I get past Trimester 1 (if I am lucky enough to).

Where do I go now? Can I stay on here with you guys and keep on reading your posts? 

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

A massive congratulations to you again Jessie  been wondering how you have been getting on I'm over the moon for you  xxxxxx


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Jessie. Always good to hear about a success! x


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Thank you both   
Kirsty so glad you are busy making plans and I hope that things are feeling a little easier. Wishing you the very best of luck with that little frostie of yours

Xxxxx


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations Jessie xx


----------



## Foxy79

Kirsty would you mind sending me a PM with the details of that clinic in Coventry please? Good luck at the docs. I'll be interested to hear how you get on. I'm arranging my review appt tomorrow & going to book a docs appt too. Fingers crossed! 🍀 xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Foxy yeah I will do it now  xxx


----------



## Sally1108

Anyone else suffering from bloat and trapped wind? I can't shift the wind and it's painful - just tried a cup of peppermint tea and it's not for me ! 

X


----------



## lisalou1234

Yeah I am it's horrible, feel so uncomfortable the only time it feels better is in the morning! Xx


----------



## Patsy76

Sally I had that a few days after transfer but I'm pleased to say that mine passed so hopefully yours will too. I was constipated too so had fruit and liquorice! And drink plenty of water. I know it is painful but it will pass x


----------



## lisalou1234

I'm on day 8 post iui today and woke up at 4 am with massive hangover which is so unlike me to even have a headache..I have also felt a bit nauseous this evening, my boobs no longer hurt though so feeling a bit negative.. Anyone else's symptoms come and go? Xxx


----------



## Sally1108

Lisa I'm the same I feel fine when I wake up but get worse throughout the day - by 3 I'm so uncomfortable in any position and can't stand for long periods - just done some positions which I found online which shifted a bit of wind! (on all fours - put but in air and chest to the floor hold for 1 min then repeat ) yes my symptoms come and go and I think the wind issue is masking most of them! When is your test day?

Patsy I am the opposite! I can't remember my last solid poo! since starting ivf they have been giving me metformin and it does not agree with my belly ! Seems like all ladies are either one way or the other! How you feeling about test day? 

X x x


----------



## lisalou1234

I was doing down dog last night and my partner thought I'd finally lost it! It's such a horrible pain, I've yet to find a position to ease it! So will try that! Thank you!
Sometimes I think this is it, I've defo got symptoms then later I'm like oh, don't feel pregnant all all! It is a head fxxk! Lol! I text on the 18th! I texted 6 days after iui and got a negative so I know the trigger shot is out! 
When do you test? Xx


----------



## Patsy76

Sally my test day is Friday. I want it to come but at the same time I don't as I don't want to know if it's negative! I'm just amazed that I have resisted the urge to test early but I'm pleased I have. My DH has planned a nice day and night for us on Fri so it will be something to either try and cheer us up or be a celebration. I keep changing my mind every day as to whether I am or not!

Lisa, This is the worst roller coaster ride that I've ever been on! Up and down every day x


----------



## lisalou1234

Omg sending you all the luck in the world for Friday!! I'll be thinking of you!
So glad we have this tread to keep us going !! Xxx


----------



## Patsy76

Thanks Lisa
I'm just torturing myself watching One born every minute!


----------



## lisalou1234

Snap... Thinking ..oh did I feel a twinge, do I feel pregnant, I'm sure I feel nauseous! Prob all made up!!!


----------



## Sally1108

Yes patsy we have the same test day although as you know I have already done one - you lot have all been so good at waiting! I thought everyone would be early testing lol it's nice that you are not - make a moment of it  and hopefully for you it will be a day to remember ! I'm still nervous about test day and the test they have given us - our clinic doesn't do a blood test at all? I've got one test to take fri then another 7 days later (more waiting) then get a scan

Lisa just googled the downward dog and I have just tried it! Hope our wind goes away! I'm going to try the positions after every meal tomorrow as Im thinking it gets worse through the day as food is added on top of wind? Who knows! 

X x


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the kind and supportive posts...two many to name individually but all are very much appreciated.

DH v quiet and sad- hardly slept last night and long day at work today.  Poor love.  I am focusing on research (control-freak tendancies take over when sad) to see what additional things may need to be considered prior to another cycle...I am even thinking of having a cycle closer to home, not because I wasn't thoroughly impressed with my clinic, we both came away from the cycle very pleased with the entire scenario but because less travel and a more similar environment may make things easier.  Who knows? It just helps to keep my brain occupied!

Jessie, congrats and keep theistic evolution thoughts flowing!

Woody, would def love the recipes, thanks!  Hope you are doing ok.

Ladies experiencing the cramping, the wind and all the other lovely associated side effects, no fun but hang in there.  I tried lots of remedies but nothing seemed to work so I don't have any successful solutions to offer!

Hope MrsRL and Fingerscrossed are ok?

Best of luck to all still waiting for OTD.

Littlefeet.


----------



## Littlefeet78

Too many! Lord, lack of sleep is evil!


----------



## Littlefeet78

*positive thoughts!  Ok, think iPad is rebelling due to over-use... Or my brain has gone into meltdown mode and cannot manage hand-eye coordination on screen!


----------



## MrsRL

Little feet - thank you for the mention and for thinking of me. Unfortunately a bfn was confirmed this morning  I knew as af turned up yesterday - the day before OTD.

Sorry to you and all the other lovely ladies that got a bfn too. Wishing you all the very best for possible future cycles or other plans.

Congratulations to Jessie and anyone else I missed that got a bfp.

xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

MrsRL and little feet. Just know that your time is near. After so many BFN'S for me I never ever thought that it would work. I just didn't think that it would ever happen for me. 

Even miracles take a little time   

Little feet I saw you talking about doing things differently this time around and I made a few changes this cycle but only small ones. I didn't leave the house for 5 days after transfer, I ate what I wanted when I wanted. I had a hot lemon water every morning,  which was minging. I kept heat pads in my socks and slept with them. I also took progesterone sepositries on this cycle xxx


----------



## Woody7722

Sorry not to do personals but at work and trying not to get stressed as really busy.
Trying to get a Councelling season as I'm really down today (feel like I usually do before AF) and just had to complain about one counsellor who phoned me 3 times last week even though I told her I was in hospital then was really aggressive then I asked her for another appointment and told me she had closed my case!
Not happy.
Then trod in dog poo in my new trainers.
Guess it's one of those days!

Littlefeet: I've got pictures of the receipes which is quickest, if you are in what's app DM me?
If not I can try and type up later.

To all the windy ladies... I'm with you too! Gah. I would usually take deflatine or peppermint oil capsules but don't know if they are ok to take?!
Best of luck to everyone testing day and positive vibes to all those suffering on this horrendous 2 week wait journey!
X


----------



## Foxy79

Sorry to hear about your BFN MrsRL   Fingers crossed all of us bfn ladies get our dream one day too.

Woody sorry to hear you're having a rough time. This IVF lark certainly isn't a walk in the park. How rude of the counsellor. Sounds like they are working to targets rather than helping people   Hope you get sorted 

Congrats to all of you celebrating your   You've done it!!! 🎉 xx


----------



## lulo

Hi,

Patsy, we have had NHS funded cycles we have been more fortunate than others. I have worked through my cycles I just took 2 days off for egg collection and 4 days off for egg transfer. I was on the highest does of Gonal F 450 and felt bloated. Perhaps you could speak with work and see if there is something else you could do at work that isnt so physical.. x

Jessie such fab news!!!  enjoy it xxxx

Mrs RL - sorry to hear your news, keep strong and take care xx

Ladies with the wind - go out today and buy windeeze and peppermint tea it does work but you have to take regularly the tea isn't very tasty but worth it. Also my clinic said not to use certain laxatives if bunged up one I remember not to use was senna.

May dip in here on occasion but thinking of moving to a different board soon as in a different place to where I was 2 weeks ago. I wish you all the very best with your journeys on this fertility path, knowing that someone out there wherever you guys are understands exactly what its like. big love xx


----------



## Lisa_singapore99

Hi Ladies!

Im first time IVF.

I had 2 d2 grade A embryos, ET last Friday August 7th. Been told to do PT on the 19th.. taking cyclogest and getting excruciating bad back ache .. went to A&E (fertility clinic dismissed this as non fertility and non pregnancy related), and was advised its just muscular ..I'm sure its cyclogest related .. anyone else experience this? It always happens 2 hours after inserting and lasts for about 2 hours.


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hello everyone, Sharry could you add me please, I had ICSI, 2 3d embryos transferred this morning, apparently very good quality. This is my third go, I'm hoping for a simbling for my DS who will be 3 in October. Everything crossed for me and all you ladies hoping for a miracle xx


----------



## Wishings15

My otd is tomorrow, got a bfn 8dp5dt and rly not holding out any hope, I hate needles xx


----------



## Foxy79

Good luck for tomorrow wishingonastar 🍀 xx


----------



## Wishings15

Thanks Foxy x 

I've not been on this thread much since all my bfn's. But I did remember someone posting a comment about a book called the Secret, and Im going to nip up to waterstones tomorrow for it.

xx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Good luck wishing on a star I  have everything crossed for you  
The secret what's that's about?? Xx


----------



## Patsy76

Good luck tomorrow wishing on a star. I'll be testing with you! x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Good luck pasty I really hope you get your bfp  xxxx


----------



## Foxy79

I've seen lots of people mention the secret too. Think I might pop online tonight & buy it. I'm also in the mood for writing lists I think!!

Fingers crossed for you too Pasty. Let's hope it's a good day 🍀 

xx


----------



## Wishings15

Am glad I've got a test buddy , fx for us bothx

It's about the secret to positive thinking, had rly good reviews x


----------



## Hopeful3429

Fingers crossed for the OTD'S tomorrow ❤❤❤ xxx


----------



## mrschef04

Hi Ladies, I'm four days into the 2ww.  Didn't want to jinx it yet, so only joining from cycle buddies. 

I had one fertilised embryo. It was a 4 cell top grade 4AB and a two-day transfer. Holding onto it with all my might. 

How is everyone?

Sharry please add me - EC 7/8, ET 9/8, OTD 23/8


----------



## Woody80

Evening everyone 
Just a quick one, how much Q10 supplement do people take? I am thinking about just getting zita west multi as it seems to have everything in it but the Q10 is only 40mg and I noticed some of you are on a lot more? Any advice? X


----------



## nicolax3

Hi all....
This is my first FET, has anyone ever felt sick 4 days after FET  I'm trying so hard not to test early!!

Good luck


----------



## Woody7722

Hi everyone,
Welcome newbies! Hope you are all OK.
My boobs are deflating! I'm worried this means I'm going to get a BFN next week.  Feel a bit more positive after speaking to a Counsellor tonight. She had a client who did IVF 13 times. 13! Food for thought.

Ah another Woody!-I read to stop taking q10 whilst on 2ww as mainly for egg quality? Could be wrong.
Think I also read to take 400mg twice a day! The most I could buy was 100mg from life Extension I think but I took about 200mg a day before this last cycle (ideally start 3 months before though)

Good luck tomorrow Patsy and Wishingonastar xxx


----------



## nicolax3

Hello mrschef13 - I had my FET on 9th also & I test on 20th. How are you holding out?


----------



## lisalou1234

Good luck wishing on a star and woodie 7722... What time u guys testing? How u feeling? Positive? Xx


----------



## mrschef04

Hi nicolax3, aww, very soon too!  My test is on 23rd, as it's 2dt embie.  I'm holding out okay.  I occasionally look at myself and see if there are any symptoms, but haven't had any.  Was sore after EC for a day and then mild cramping day after ET, but that's just because I was still sore.  But to be honest, I don't think you can read that stuff, as I'm on progesterone and dexamethasone, so that already makes me have big boobs, bloating and a high temperature.  I'm just trying to chill with it.  I don't think about it at all or if it's really growing, but I've just been focused on keeping healthy, relaxed, well rested and chilled.  How about you?


----------



## nicolax3

hey mrschef13... I'm on a natural FET, so I have no medicated symptoms apart from ones like tiredness, cramps & felt sick until about 2pm today. I have been trying to be good, lay downs, relaxing, eating healthy.  Why does the 2ww seem like 2 months?!!  Good luck with your test xx


----------



## Max 2012

Good evening everyone

Nicolax3, I see you are akso on natural FET like me. Are you planning to hold out till test date or test early? My OTD is 23rd but my AF would be due 20th, so not decided when to test yet?

Mrschef13  looks like you have the same OTD as me and Stockport. 

Well today I'm 3dp3dt and keeping busy at work. So far not really feeling stressed.  Its the 2nd week that seems to make me more on edge.

Good luck for tommorrow wishing on a star and patsy, and any other morning testers. Hope you get your bfp's!


----------



## Han101

I had my ET 2 days ago and then yesterday found out some terrible news about my brother yesterday, as such I haven't slept and have spent most of the last 24 hours upset.... on tops of this horrid news I'm just worried that this will mean I have blown my chances. Has anyone been successful despite high levels of stress?


----------



## nicolax3

Max2012 I really want to hold out, I'm not good with waiting!!! Though I am trying to be really positive this time. This is my 2nd try, I was on a medicated fresh cycle before and this time has been completely different. How are you feeling?? It's nice to be able to share things with you guys on here as no one I know has been through IVF 
Good luck to you all testing tomorrow


----------



## Heloise78

In desperate need of advice. You would think by now I would be used to this (my 7th cycle) but I feel just as lost as ever.
Didn't respond well to stims this cycle. Given option to abandon but as I work in a school this time of year is really the only time I can cycle so we went ahead. Got 3 mature eggs collected last Thursday at Lister and one fertilised normally. Day 2 transfer with Grade 1, 5 cell embryo last sat.
Only just beginning to get over all that stress when I start to get lower abdominal/ period the tummy pains early yesterday morning, just a week after EC!
Here I am unable to sleep for a second night  worrying this is it now. Too scared to tell DH about the pains as I can't bare the look on his face. Anyone out there got any advice. I can't believe that after just one week, it feels like it is all over.


----------



## Patsy76

Help needed! 

I have a very faint line! Not sure still though if this means I am BFP as it is so faint. Does anyone know if it would be so faint the first test? I might have to get a FR test and do that too. Killing us both as we really don't know whether we are or not! Have emailed the clinic with a pic to see what they say.

Please all have your FX crossed for us. This is worse than the 2ww!

Hoping for positives from everyone else who is testing xxx


----------



## MrsRL

Patsy - could you get a digital test? It might make it easier so you can see the words. Probably best with FMU though. My thinking is a line is a line  good luck!

Good luck to anyone else testing today xx


----------



## mrschef04

Hi Everyone, I too am freaking out a bit.  It's 5 days past one two-day embryo transfer and I'm getting slight cramping and feeling like I would if I'm going to have my period in a week.  I haven't felt anything all week until today.  Feeling a bit depressed about it now and feel like I jinxed it by joining the 2ww board.


----------



## Patsy76

I'm BFP! Just done a digital test and I'm BFP! In total and utter shock!

MrsChef, I've been convinced that my period was coming for the last few days as I've had the same symptoms as I do before AF so hang in there. I was convinced that it hadn't worked for me.


----------



## Sally1108

Patsy I just been confirmed as BFP too!  feels so surreal ! What do we do now? Lol my clinic doesn't offer blood tests just wants us to do another test in a week? 

X x x


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations Patsy & Sally on your BFP  

To all those experiencing cramps it can be natural especially if your a fresh cycle after egg collection, also can be implantation pains, some of meds we take can give us these side effects (cruel I know) so try not to worry too much about AF type pains as I had them with both cycles and got BFP, I know everyone is different but just thought I'd share my thoughts xx good luck xx


----------



## MrsRL

Congratulations to Patsy and Sally on your    x


----------



## mrschef04

Congratulations Patsy and Sally on your BFP!!!


----------



## Foxy79

Congrats Patsy & Sally     You must be over the moon!!

Wishingonastar I'm hoping no news is good news  

xx


----------



## Wishings15

Congratulations on the bfps xx

I will find out this afternoon x


----------



## Foxy79

To the ladies cramping after ET, it could be anything. It could be your embies getting all snuggled in (  It's this one!) it could be just your insides going back to 'normal' after EC as its been through a lot! It could be the damn awful pessaries just messing with you because we haven't got enough on our mind  

All I can say is try not to worry & keep the faith in your little ones snuggling in & getting comfy. We can symptom spot all we like but only time will tell. I know that's probably no use at all but know you're not alone because we've all been through it   xx


----------



## Foxy79

Fingers are tightly crossed for a positive result wishingonastar   xx


----------



## Patsy76

Congratulations Sally! I have to do the same, test again next Fri and then a scan a week or 2 after that. Think I'll end up testing again earlier next week just to make sure! I feel that there are still many sleepless nights ahead as I know that this is just the beginning but allowing myself to get a little excited about it now  

Wishingonastar I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Woody7722

Sally and Patsy that's so amazing! What lovely news for the end of the week.
You've given me hope!
Wishingonastar sending you lots of positive vibes and  

I've had cramps for a while too, trying to blame it on the progesterone but taken on board the other comments on here so thanks ladies.
I miss my big boobs though  

Heloise, I know it's easier said than done NOT to think the worst after everything you've been through but try and take each day as it comes.
I'd say 7 seems like a very lucky number though!
Have you tried listening to any relaxation CDs?
I've got the IVF belief cd and the IVF companion.
I spoke to counsellor yesterday which helped me regain some positivity.
Accupunture might help too?
Hope everyone can find some peace, hope and positivity in this horrendous 2 week journey.
X


----------



## Woody7722

Forgot to ask; my OTd is 19th but I had 2d ET on the 5th.
My DH says we should test on 17th, what do you ladies think?
X


----------



## Nibo

Woody7722, all clinics seem to be different when giving you a date for OTD. Nothing like confusing us!! 

My OTD was 2wks from my EC. Xx


----------



## mrschef04

My EC was on 7th August and ET on 9th August, but I was told to test on 23rd August.  I'm sticking by that one for sanity purposes.


----------



## Woody7722

Thanks ladies.
I want to stick to OTD too but DH says he's read up (read he knows best!) and you can test after 12 days.
He says I should POAS before work and leave the test with him.
As if I could do that! X


----------



## Stockport123

Congratulations patsy and Sally!

I had lotts of cramping on fresh cycle and got my bfp and my little boy, try not to worry!xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Congratulations Patsy and Sally, well done to you both  wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months!!! 

Fingers crossed for you wishingonastar x 

Woody7722 I say test whenever you feel like  I did a test 4DP5DT and had a very very faint positive xxxx


----------



## lisalou1234

Well done patsy and Sally!!!!!! Congrats!!! So chuffed for u both!!! Xxx

Girls.. Need ur help.. I'm 10dpo and woken up with a really achy womb similar to period pains! I've also had blood in my knickers , not loads but enough to wear a panty liner! Good or bad news?!!?!??


----------



## Hopeful3429

Lisa fountainjohnston my nurse told me that 25% of women have some sort of a bleed. I cant say I had blood more of a pinkish tint to CM on 6dp5dt. Sorry, not much help but I definitely wouldnt worry as I have heard a lot of BFP's have a bit of blood xxx


----------



## Woody7722

Lisa - don't panic. Could be implantation bleeding?
Also, the good news is - it wasn't a lot of blood...

I've had some sort of pains or cramps most days.
You would get your period 14 days past trigger shot I think, not 10 days...(unless you have a shorter cycle)
x


----------



## lisalou1234

Thanks girls I've always had a long cycle so that's what's wired! Also I know it's gross but it's not really red, more brownish/pink! 
Please God let this be good news, as my brother died this morning so will fe like him coming back! 
This is not the best two weeks I had!
What you up to this weekend woodie and hopeful?
Xx


----------



## Babytalk

Hi all, I'm new so please bear with me! 
So, I had my first ivf fresh cycle in March, which ended with a bfn. I'm currently going through my first frozen cycle with the eggs left over from March. Everything was going so well, I felt very positive that something good was happening, so much so that on Wednesday (5dp5dt) I did a sneaky test with a frer which came back with an obvious second line, I thought brilliant! Yesterday (6dp5dt) I tried again, big mistake! I used a cb plus and showed absolutely nothing...gutted. Now I don't know what to think! I'm far too scared to try again until Tuesday - my official test date. 

What do you think? Is it a chemical pregnancy, does hcg leave your system that quick? Or a faulty test? Arghhhh why am I so impatient!

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting for results


----------



## Angela.S

So sorry or your loss Lisa, hoping you get a bfp.

Afm, I has a couple of the little strip tests (the ones you get off Amazon like 10 for a few pound) I'm 6dp5dt, and this afternoon the urge came over to test, but it was negative, could it be too early to detect?


----------



## Wishings15

I received a bfn today. I was expecting it, but it was the final blow.
I'm looking at fet for September x


----------



## Chriskirsty

Hi ladies 

Pasty congrats on your bfp 

Wishingon a star so sorry on your bfn, if you need to talk I'm here  

Anitaracheal I couldn't read your post and run, I'm sure the second test is less sentivite I had a Chemical in December and hcg takes around a week to leave your system I had a hcg blood test done on the Wednesday it was 39 and got a second done on the Friday it was 29 so it does take longer to come out, it wasnt till the following Friday it reached zero.. It's near impossible to get a false positive.., I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Foxy79

I'm so sorry wishingonastar   I know only to well that even if you're expecting it, it still hurts like hell. September will be here before you know it & fx you have more luck with your snow baby xx


----------



## Foxy79

Lisa sorry to hear about your brother   I've read so many ladies have bleeding/discharge & go on to have healthy pregnancies & babies so don't lose hope.

Anitarachael18 I second what Kirsty said. It would take much longer than that for the hcg to be out of your system. Try & leave it a few days before testing again or if you really can't wait you need to get a FRER or something similar which is more likely to detect low hcg. Good luck  

Xx


----------



## Babytalk

Thank you foxy and chriskirsty
I'm hoping you're right  
I've  also had some browny discharge and some light af pains so will just wait it out now, I don't dare test again but will just use the frer, I am well and truly off the cb! 

Lisa, I'm sorry for your loss, I have my fingers crossed for you.  X


----------



## Patsy76

Wishingonastar I'm sorry to hear your news. I don't really know what to say but wish you the best of luck for September. Sending you huge hugs x

Lisa, sorry to hear about your brother and I think that there would certainly be a bit of him there with you if you get a BFP. It must be an incredibly tough time for you but try and stay positive x


----------



## Angela.S

So sorry wishingonastar, good luck for September xxxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi all.  I've just had a 2dt today, so am joining you in the 2WW, with an OTD of 28th August.  I just wanted to wish everyone else the best of luck and to send my best wishes and thoughts to those of you who have had bad news.  Stay strong, one and all. x


----------



## Angela.S

Good luck Ms Gnomer xxx fx for you x


----------



## Foxy79

Good luck Ms Gnomer 🍀🍀🍀 xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Thanks both. It's currently feeling like a long way away!  Hopefully I'll be able to keep busy, as I found it so hard last time!


----------



## Foxy79

This was my easiest 2ww, might have been because I was away for most of it & I tested early   otherwise I think it draaaaaaaags   If you can keep busy that's half the battle xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I've got lots in the diary this time, Foxy.  It seemed to drag on for ever last time!  I'm trying to make sure that it's all non-energetic stuff too and that I'll see lots of different friends.  Nobody knows that we've been going through this process, so it'll be interesting to say that I'm on a detox or something, as I doubt anyone will buy it!


----------



## Foxy79

I had to tell my mum & sis this time as was at with them. I haven't told them yet it hasn't worked. I got through pretty much 3 cycles though & other than 2 people at work & OH (he also told 2 people at his work) no one had a clue. I've already got a plan for cycle 4 so that we don't have to increase the circle of trust and so my mum & sis are blissfully unaware. I think the more people who know the more stressful it is but I know people find different things best for them. Good luck with the detox excuse, means you'll have a very boring lunch! xx


----------



## Max 2012

So sorry to hear your sad news Lisa. This must be such a tough time for you. And sorry to hear of the bfn wishing on a star. 

Congratulations on your bfp patsy and sally.

Im 4dp3dt today and started to get some cramps this afternoon which I'm hoping is a good sign as implantation should be starting around today/tommorrow.


----------



## lisalou1234

Morning girls,
Has anyone started there AF 10 days post iui? I thought I had implantation bleeding yesterday but now have a horrible feeling it's my AF... I'm gutted!Xxxxx


----------



## Woody80

Hi ladies hope you are all well, just buying some Q10 and looking online and wondering if anyone has bought online. Little concerned about buying a random brand from amazon or other sites anyone bought a brand and been happy with them? Thanks xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Lisa,  sorry I can't help you as I have never had iui, but 10 days early does sound like it shouldn't be af? I noticed you posted early this morning so how have things been for the rest of today? 

Sorry woody cant help you either as I have never bought this before.  Im not much help tonight am I lol.

Hopefully someone else will come along on here and be able to help you ladies.


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I have no idea about IUI, Lisa; however I just wanted to say that I hope your'e OK and it's not what you think.


----------



## Angela.S

Caved in and tested again today on a digital and strip, 7dp5dt... BFP, xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations Angela.  That's fantastic news.


----------



## KateM3003

Hi all! This is my first post on here, but I have found reading everybody elses posts very helpful,  thank you all. I made it through my 2ww, did my test this morning (yesterday morning technically,  given the time!) and got a BFP! 😊 This was our first cycle, having to use IVF as cancer destroyed my husband's sperm. It's been a really tough ride, especially for him as he feels responsible for me having to go through all of this and helpless because he couldn't do anything. He came with me for ET two weeks ago tomorrow,  day 3 embryos, so we were worried they wouldn't do well, but this is proof that sometimes things work out - so far! Still early days, now just taking one day at a time. Good luck to everyone else going through the 2ww, I managed not to think about it until the Friday before testing by writing lists every night and spending the next day religiously completing it! Worth a try if you're struggling! Thinking of all of you xxx


----------



## Stockport123

Congratulations kate, that's lovely news!xx


----------



## Angela.S

Aww congratulations Kate xxxxx


----------



## lisalou1234

Hey girls! It's 100% my AF    
Gonna try again next month! My first go so I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed ! Although I am! 

Good luck to those still waiting to test, thinking of all my 2ww buddies xxx


----------



## gaynorann

Congratulations Angela & Kate xx

I'm so sorry Lisa x hugs x


----------



## herbesa

Going completely mad!! 

This is my 3rd 2ww and so so hard!

Last time i did get bfp, (mmc at 10 weeks) and had cramping and ohss 3 days before test.

This time I am 5dp5dt with no symptoms   except mild af cramps yesterday. Is there still a chance it could be bfp with no symptoms?


----------



## KateM3003

Hi Herbesa, I just got BFP yesterday on my first cycle - I feel so lucky! I had no symptoms except those associated with the pessaries - big boobs, feeling emotional etc. I know it's easier said than done,  but try not to stress. I kept myself really busy by writing lists of things to do and working on completing it the next day. It gave me a feeling of having some control, which is what I really needed at that time. Good luck, hoping everything works out for you  😊


----------



## Elrolo

Hi everyone,

I'm very new to this but have found this website and everyone's chats really useful while going through all this.

My husband and I have been ttc for nearly three years. All tests have shown there is nothing wrong with either of us but I do have a low AMH. In March we went through our first round of ivf but it ended in a bfn. 

I started my second round of ivf in July but unfortunately this time I didn't respond well to the drugs and only produced two follicles. I was pretty devastated but knew they would not go ahead with ivf so we had iui instead just over two weeks ago.

I was allowed to do a pregnancy test on Friday (two days ago) but haven't done one as after months of disappointing negatives, I feel I can't face it and thought I'd just see if I get my period as it was due yesterday. Late in the day yesterday, I have had some brown discharge/spotting but it hasn't really turned into my proper period as I would expect.

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. I guess I should probably do the test to be sure but just can't face seeing another bfn...


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337827.0

good luck testing!


----------



## herbesa

Thanks KateM. Huge congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## mrschef04

Congratulations Kate and Angela! I'm so sorry Lisa.. Good luck next month!


----------



## hollywood130

Hi everyone, I'm 2dp3dt can I join? Going stir crazy already, another 12 days of this, had pains today, hoping it is implantation but who knows. I had 2 little embies transferred!


----------



## Stini

Hello! Joining in here, after being on the IVF Cycle Buddies thread. I'm 1dp5dt with two hatching blastocysts, a lot of hope, and a lot of past disappointment. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi ladies,

It's been a busy few days and it looks as though I have missed lots here.

No personals today, sadly- no time.

Congrats to those continuing to get BFPs- wow! Lots of success here.  Welcome to those joining the August TWW and to my fellow lovely ladies whose cycle, like mine, has not ended as we would wish, or rather, it has ended far too soon, my heart goes out to you.  Be strong and be well...

Think life is about to return to normal a.k.a to being crazy-hectic again so I may be M.I.A. for a while!

Best of luck to all still waiting.


----------



## Woody7722

Hi all,
Lisa - so sorry to hear your news on both counts.  I really hope that September brings a positive result for you.
Littlefeet78 - good luck for the future and hope to see a BFN from you - it WILL happen!  
Congrats to Angela and Kate! 
Sorry to Elrolo and anyone else who has tested negative.
Welcome to some new ladies and sending positive vibes to all those still waiting! 

So my EC was two weeks ago today, 2d embryo tranfser was Wednesday 5th August and I caved and tested early today (OTD 19th aug) but was a BFN.  Is it too early or shall I give up hope now?! DH looked crushed when I told him.  
I used an old advanced digital stick in my ovulation thingy (had lost instructions!) and 2 "sure response" (from 99p store)
Should I buy some decent tests or stop pretending and face up to reality?!
Sorry to be negative but sometimes you to have to be realistic.
However, there is NO SIGN of AF.  None.  And I'm a short cycle gal - thought I would have come on by now?
I've already shed many tears this morning I've had to work from home as look like I've been punched in the face!
Any advice welcome ladies


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Hi *Woody*, my clinic made me test a whole week late after my BFN last time, to make sure. I absolutely knew it was over, so that was a tough week! Your OTD is still two looooooong days away, in which time HCG could rise significantly. Don't forget that "normal" pregnancies aren't even noticed by now, much less positively tested for. Everyone says the Asda tests are good, but I've not had cause to use one yet.

AFM, I'm 3dp2dt, so our embies should be hatching blastocysts today.Had a horrendous night's sleep, so I'm hoping it's our little pickles nestling in that disturbed my sleep!


----------



## Woody7722

Hi Ms Gnomer,
Thanks for the response. A week?!  I bet that dragged! How horrendous. 
I've gone through so emotions of thinking I am, thinking I'm definitely not, I just have no idea what to feel anymore.  
But definitely no signs of AF.
No doubt I will test tomorrow as well! 
Will pop in Asda, thanks for the tip.
I haven't slept well the last two weeks either.
Hope your embies are settling in nicely!  I listened to IVF belief and IVF companion a couple of times which helped.
Wishing you a speedy 2w
x


----------



## herbesa

Me again. Sorry I feel as if im on here every 5 mins!

Im now 6dp5dt with spotting. Did a hpt and faint positive!! So hope it/they stick and it's not another chemical. Clinic have said nothing to do just wait for friday


----------



## hollywood130

Hi *MrsGnomer, Stini *and *MrsChef*! 

*Woody* I'd probably test again on your OTD to be sure.

Quite exciting *Herbesa*, sending positive sticky vibes your way 

AFM, 3dp3dt, a long 11 days to go before OTD, BUT I have to wait an extra day, my friend is getting married on my OTD and I don't want to take any chances so I'll stay in my pupo bubble an extra day and try very hard to make the day go quickly so that I can get testing.  they stick. I had 2 embies transferred so hoping they stay with me.


----------



## Woody7722

Ah I don't blame you for waiting an extra day because of the wedding!
Wishing you all the best.

Oooooo good luck Herbesa!What's your ODT?

Already researching our next steps....(AF showed no signs this morning now I have a headache, slightly crampy and funny downstairs.  And feel thoroughly sorry for myself  ).  Will man up!
Hope everyone else is OK.
Positive vibes and   to everyone
x


----------



## Babytalk

HI Guys

No news yet, I still daren't test in case the precious second line doesn't show up again! 
Its test day tomorrow anyway so am just waiting until then. 
For the first 3-4 days I had what felt like a stitch in my left side and a dizzy spell on day 4 too along with a bit of tiredness (this is what tempted me to test which came back as a BFP on FRER on 5dp5dt).

Had a panic on day 6 as my sore boobs just disappeared (also tested with a cb+ which came back with nada!), on day 7 I woke up with tender nipples, that have continued

Now I am having a few mild af niggles and pains...but the other stuff seems to have disappeared - hope this is a good sign rather than bad!
I've also had brown discharge all the way through but on day 3 there was a bit more - this worries me!
Praying the line shows up tomorrow and its not a chemical.


----------



## KateM3003

Herbesa, so happy for your result, hope it sticks!  Thank you everyone for the good wishes.  I confess, I have done a different test every morning since testing on Saturday, and now have three positives lined up on my bathroom cabinet!  Still hasn't quite sunk in!  Still early days, so just taking it easy, looking after myself and hoping for the best.

Good luck to everyone else stuck in limbo at the moment.  I really hope it all works out for you, if not this time then the next.


----------



## Angela.S

Thanks *Woody*!, it could still be too early, hold on hope, my first cyle i didnt get a positive until 9dp5dt (MMC), this cycle i got a positive at 7dp5dt xxxx

Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww

big hugs to you ladies who have had a negative, thinking of you all and hoping, you get your positive soon xxxxxx


----------



## hollywood130

Thank You *Woody*.

Good luck for tomorrow *Anitarachael*. I have very sore nipples, blaming the progesterone though I'm only 3dp3dt. Sending positive vibes your way.

*Kate*, that is amazing news huge congrats on your BFP


----------



## Dotty80

Hi everyone, I'm here to join you!
Had a 5 day hatching blast transferred this morning. Praying that it is happy in its new home and sticks around.xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Dotty: when's your OTD? I am 3dp2dt, so am technically at the same stage as you in terms of embryo development (in theory).


----------



## Dotty80

Ms Gnomer, it's 30th August, seems ages away!
Xx


----------



## hollywood130

I'm testing 29th Dotty, we're quite close!


----------



## mrschef04

Getting nervous now.. 6 more sleeps and it is test day. About 8dpt now. Had some cramping when I woke up for 20 min and then it stopped. I also fell asleep waiting for my prescription at the pharmacy, even after 9 hours of sleep. Can't wait to get off these drugs and go back to normal. Getting bored sitting around and feeling ugly and fat. I've never felt so depressed and non-productive in all my life.

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Angela.S

good luck *Dotty80* and *hollywood130*!! x

*Mrschef13* what day transfer did you have? thats the main thing with me tired all the time! even having the odd nap! good luck xxx


----------



## Dotty80

Very close Hollywood. I'm trying to find distractions as not the most patient of people!
X


----------



## Heloise78

Hi all, 
HuGE congrats on the positives ladies, it is without a doubt the most amazing feeling in the world. May sound sick but I still have both my positive tests from my first cycle 6 years ago!
Those with negatives, there are no words - been there 5 times myself so know how desperate, isolating and sad you feel. Hang on in there. X
AFM,  had AF like pains since a week after egg collection which was Thurs 6th. I am however a little bit confused as I have always been told to test 2 weeks after EC. Therefore I only have to wait until Thursday (although I am sure AF will be here by then). However seems like you are all testing later? I had 2day 5 cell top quality transfer on sat 8th. 
Thanks
Elly


----------



## mrschef04

*Angela* I had one 2dt. From the timeline, I should have completed implantation by today. Definitely not testing until OTD on Sunday. How are you?


----------



## Angela.S

taking each day as it comes, and waiting until i get my bloods done and a scan before i even let it sink in properly that im actually pregnant x


----------



## nicolax3

I'm 8dp5dt today and last night had a small amount of brown discharge after I went to the toilet. But has stopped this afternoon. I'm not supposed to test until Thursday but caved in and did one today but was negative.  Can it be implantation bleeding even after 8 days


----------



## hollywood130

I feel the exact same MrsChef, the bloatedness really is a killer and I'm exhausted, can't wait to get to bed

Elly is it 2weeks after Ec that AF would show up? The pessaries keep it away as far as I know though

Nicola, test again on your OTD to be on the safe side, spotting can be expected during the 2ww maybe your blood levels, HCG is it?? Maybe they haven't risen yet


----------



## Woody7722

Hi ladies,
Tested again (1 day before OTD) and its negative.
I believe in miracles but unfortunately maybe not this time.
Still no sign of AF; should I stop taking pessaries or wait until after tomorrow morning?
Feel very very sad
X


----------



## Chriskirsty

Woody I jumped off this thread a week or to ago but saw ur post and wanted to reassure you., if it couldn't change your otd would be today and it's not.. It can all change on  otd  good luck lovely xx


----------



## Woody7722

Ah thanks for your message  chriskirsty - hope you're doing OK.
I guess I'm just totally at the mental end of the roller coaster that is the 2ww.
Wouldn't wish it on anyone  
Guess I'm also just now panicking as although we thought we would try Natural IVF next as I'm low AMH and a low responder, we haven't been in touch with any clinics. after a read through here of some of the waiting times to get an appointment then how useless some of the admin/communication can be I think has sent me into a flap about the future!
Need to calm down.
Good luck for anyone testing today.
X


----------



## prettysmiles2015

"I must not test early"
"I must not test early"
"I must not test early"

Hi Girlies!

Still in south of france, 12dp5dt and must say that the 2WW is no more enjoyable on holiday than I would imagine it is at home (it's my first time). It's all I think about despite being in the sun! My only symptoms are progesterone related, apart from that nothing. No blood, nothing. Not sure if nothing is a good thing or bad. 

That leads me onto the testing early dilemma. Lots of you bite the bullet and test early with good or bad results. I've decided that as I have to go in for a blood test anyway and then call for the dreaded, or happy results, then it's kind of like ripping off a plaster and best to limit it to that one day of anxiety than go through the am I? / aren't I? experience beforehand.

So 1 more day of holiday then test day. Hopefully will be able to check in with you all on Thursday afternoon with some positive news.

Woody - don't give up xx

Congrats to all the pregnant ladies out there...you give us the hope! xx


----------



## hollywood130

I'm so sorry *Woody*, but again I think I would test again tomorrow, I'm sure the clinic would tell you the same xx

Hi *Prettysmiles*, wow you are nearly there, Good luck. Would love to be on holiday during this 2ww lucky you, hope you are enjoying France, never been but would love to go. Wait until your OTD, I think that's best.

*AFM*: Only 4dp3dt, it is torture already, shouldn't I be sitting back and enjoying this time, it is most likely the closet I have ever got to a pregnancy and that is a fantastic thing, instead I am like a crazy person, willing these embies to stick! I've sore boobs, bloatedness and the past 2 mid-mornings I have felt a little sick and nauseous, am also very tired. Apart from that I'm fine. Dying to get home from work to relax a little.

Hope you all are doing ok xx


----------



## lisalou1234

Sorry to hear your news woodie, maybe we can be 2ww buddies next month? Xx


----------



## Annieflynn

Hey there, we are on our 5th round of ICSI and praying this is the one. Had our transfer yesterday. 2 top quality 3 day old embryos put back in. Endo lining was looking spectacular according to our nurse! Just pray this is our time. On cyclogest pessaries and feel really heavy today like AF is away to start. Breasts were tender but have died down a bit but putting that down to drugs etc. is anyone having the same heavy feeling 1dp 3dt? Our last fresh cycle was in March 2012 which ended with a BFP but didn't last long due to ectopic. Had a frozen cycle in feb this year but top grade embryo wasn't so top grade after thawing. Was devastated. Trying to remember symptoms of fresh cycle! Good luck to you all and hope you get the BFP you deserve. Xxxx


----------



## jeeves32

Hi Ladies,

Could I join you guys please? On first round of ICSI and just had embryo transfer today. Test on 28/8/15.

Feeling absolutely shattered now. Not sure if it is the hormones or the toll of the process. Either way, it's good to hear other people's stories. Also, I am totally not sure of what to expect over the next 10 days. Lots of sleepless nights I'm sure!

Thanks


----------



## Holnshaun

Sharry please could you add me to the front page: OTD 29th August. 

Hello everyone I had ET today on aa 5 day transfer, I'm getting a little confused on the abbreviation ?dp 5dt, I under stand the second bit but what's the number the DP? Sorry I sound daft!!

Hope everyone's 2ww isn't going too slow and that you've planned little things to do with DH or family! 

Xx


----------



## Annieflynn

Hey there Holnshaun. DP stands for days past. I know it took me a while to get the hang of the abbreviations! Still don't understand some of them! Good luck with the 2ww and for a positive outcome at the end! If you are anything like me you will analyse every twinge and tweak you have! X


----------



## Holnshaun

Annieflynn:- thanks very much that clears it up! When is your OTD? Mine is 29th august, already thinking what activities to plan (cinema, meal, shopping) just hope it flys by, but also that the embies stick or at least one does. I see you had 2 put back in also, my fingers are crossed for you and hope this time it works xx
My boobs are a title sore guessing Af is ment to be due , hopefully  it doesn't arrive!! Xx


----------



## Woody7722

Hi ladies,
So I got AF last night so obviously got a BFN this morning on my OTD.
Thanks everyone that has been on here for the last 2ww; this site is amazing and to get advice and support from all you ladies has been invaluable.
I'm gutted as you can imagine but need to make sure I allow myself time to grieve before picking myself up and planning for the future.
This was our funded NHS cycle so now have quite a few decisions to make about where to try next; as much as Guys were brilliant, there's no point doing full on IVF again as I don't respond 😔
If any of you ladies that know the site well know a good thread that might offer me any advice about next steps but also what questions to ask about why my embie didn't stick, I'd be grateful.
I've read about NK killer cells or something snd don't have a clue what they are 😳
It's hurting my head thinking about where my sparkling, precious embie (it looked gold on the screen!) has gone but some things aren't meant to be.
Good luck everyone and hope to bump into some of you lovely ladies in the future on here, when we can share positive news.
Wishing you all   
Woody x


----------



## Annieflynn

Hey there Holnshaun. My test date is 1st September. So trying not to count down the days. I am off work this week as have this notion that if I stay still little embryos will not float about too much and will stick where they are supposed to and not near my Fallopian tube like last time! Sounds mad I know but will do anything! Off to get some fresh pineapple and walnuts today as apparently that helps the process too?? Felt really heavy last night but woke up this morning and not feeling it quite so much. Just want to know what is going on in there! Let's hope both our embies stick and we have the most amazing outcome. Is this your 1st try at IVF? I don't mind the needles and the poking and prodding but I struggle with the mental side of it. Didn't think I was a down kind of person but this has really tested me so praying those days are gone and we will be overjoyed at the end of the 2ww. Take care. Xx


----------



## Woody7722

Lisa-I can't try for another two months so can't be 2ww buddies until October at the earliest 😕


----------



## Annieflynn

Oh woody I am so sorry to hear your news. It is just heartbreaking and I know how you feel. Trying to be positive but not too excited for 2 weeks and imagining what it would be like if it was a BFP then to get that negative results. Just hurts so much. Sending cuddles your way. I asked the DR why my embies didn't stick but they couldn't give me any logical answer, just that it wasn't meant to be which drives you insane as you think there has to be some reason. I have been to see the counsellor at my fertility clinic and I found it helped just talking things through with a stranger. It took me a long time to admit I needed to see one but glad I went in the end. Take care of yourself and best of luck for the future. Xxxx


----------



## Chriskirsty

Woddy so sorry to hear of your bfn it's truly heartbreaking... I got mine two weeks ago today... I'm like you though and thinking of the next steps, as our is a male issue I feel I am sometimes over looked and feel like you why aren't my embies sticking.. With one chemical in December and then a bfn of a top grade bladycyst I too have looked into immune testing.. Killer cells are cells that live in the uterus everyone has these anything below 5% is fine but anything above could result in pregnancy failure.., The way I had it explained to me is that because your cells don't recognise your embies cells as they contain the fathers too your body attacks it thinking it's something bad.. So medication is given whilst going grouch cycle to combat this issue, they only thing I have found is clinics vary in their findings but I'm going to give it ago as I dont want to risk my frostie.., the tests can be expensive or London etc but someone told me of a clinic in Coventry, I spoke to them on  the phone and they were really helpful .. If you'd like he details ie costing and contacts let me no I'll pm they give u a better understanding of the process I hope this helps  
Take care of your self lovely 
Kirsty
Xx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

I haven't had any tests done re killer cells, but we suspect this is a factor in our inability to become and stay pregnant, as there don't seem to be any other reasons. My clinic have let me go ahead with steroids to lower my immune system, as in theory that should help.


----------



## mrschef04

Hi guys, got brown/pink blood first thing this morning with cramps.  Bang on 14 days after trigger.  Will still test on Sunday, but looking like a BFN for me.


----------



## Hopeful3429

Mrschef13 - dont lose hope just yet!!! xxxx


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Don't lose hope yet Mrs chef! I have had 2 sets of bleeding since trigger (one at 11 days post trigger and one at about 17days post trigger and according to my blood test and my recent poas paranoia check up, I am 5 weeks pregnant. Bleeding is common in early pregnancy, at any stage so don't rule out your BFP. I know it is terrifying though and you can't help but fear the worst! Try to stay open minded. Sending you big hugs!! Xxxx


----------



## Woody7722

Hi ladies,
Thanks for your kind words Lisa, Chriskirsty, Annieflynn.
I think I need to be off this board for mental health reasons (!) but wishing everyone the best of luck.
Hope you all get a BFP and if not, hope you can find the strength not to give up hope that it WILL happen some day
x


----------



## MrsRL

So sorry Woody    Wishing you all the very best for the future and hope you get your dream one day xx


----------



## Woody7722

Thanks MrsRL.
I noticed your signature - I looked at my improving my chances with vitamins for my second cycle.
First cycle I didn't respond at all, second cycle, I did change drugs but also took DHEA, CoQ10 Ubiqional, Royal Jelly, bee pollen, maca powder, no sugar, extra protein in my diet with fish, veggies, hemp seeds and protein powder (not pea protein or whey but hemp of all things!), vitamin D and managed to get 5 eggs which was a miracle.
Saw a great thread on here about what to take during 2 ww so followed that to the letter too (but obvs a BFN).
I think being proactive about diet helps (if only mentally) so good luck on that front to you.
x


----------



## MrsRL

Thank you so much for the advice woody  any advice is appreciated and I will definitely look into it! We're having a bit of an unhealthy week before going back to being healthy again properly! Take care of yourself and take time to grieve. Look after yourself now xx


----------



## hollywood130

Congrats on being PUPO *Annie*, hope the 2ww flies for you. Annie I'm 5dp3dt and have been feeling very heavy and bloated the past 3 days.

*Jeeves*, welcome, my OTD is the same date as yours, good luck! The 2ww definitely takes its toll, hard not to think about anything other than IVF right now

*Holnshaun*, I'll be testing the same day as you, OTD is 28th but I've a wedding that day and couldn't bring myself to do it then so will be holding out a little longer, typical really that it has fallen that way.

So sorry to hear that *Woody*, there are no words, hope you can take some time out to yourself, take all the time you need to grieve and when you feel ready to move on do. 

Hello *Loubee*, I'm only 2 days ahead of you, hope the 2ww is being kind to you. I had an odd one or two of those pains aswell.

I'm having AF type cramps, hope it's not that and it's only my little embies nuzzling in for the long haul, I'm 5dp3dt so implantation should have started today. I think it's getting harder the longer I go on, I fear AF, please please stay away! I probably shouldn't even be thinking about it


----------



## Littlefeet78

Hi Woody, Mrs RL, ChrisKirsty and all the lovely ladies here,

Woody, I am crazy-busy but just popped onto FF to see how you are doing.  So sorry to read your news.  It is heartbreaking and incredibly frustrating but we gather ourselves together and carry on.  

I am looking to cycle at the end of October (if I can get unpaid leave from work) so we may well be together on the TWW crazy train again!  Let's hope we both have better luck next time around.  

In an odd way, I am not looking forward to the journey, or to what will be much colder (than here anyhow) weather in Europe by then, or the emotional and physical rollercoaster of another full cycle (no frosties) but the means would justify the end and DH and I definitely have some cycles left in us! At that point if we don't achieve success, we will look closer to home for future cycles, despite the much higher cost.  Fingers and toes crossed for us both in October.

MrsRL, how are you? I am a bit lost on this thread now.  Sending you hugs and hoping you are doing ok.

ChrisKirsty, any news on the immune issues?  I am going to have some testing done here re that.  I just had feedback from my clinic re my cycle- having bombarded them with questions ( poor Dr., obsessive tendencies sneaking through!).  I will be testing for Immune issues and a hysterogram before we go again.

To all the lovely ladies with    . Yay!  Wishing you a happy, healthy time.

To those of you still waiting best of luck and to those for whom this cycle was not their time, grieve, heal, be kind to yourself and hope for a better result next time. 

Littlefeet.


----------



## mich2070

Hello all!
New to IVF and new to this board but just looking for some sage wisdom from all of you out there. I'm 27, DH 27, male factor issues. First round of ICSI started in June, now 9dp5dt. We only got one embie but it was a good one (so they tell me). Anyway i was doing fine, not much in the way of symptoms at all (apart from the normal 2ww crazyness!). I was a bit naughty and tested early on 7dp5dt (Monday) and got a faint but still there BFP! Was over the moon, until 11 am yest when all of a sudden AF cramps started. 

I always get really bad AF cramps, and always 14 days after ov, so right on time. Since yesterday cramps are still here and getting worse but just got the smallest amount of brown/pink tinged discharge. Usually I would have started bleeding by now but nothing so far. I know it's mostly just a waiting game! But I'm torturing myself with the possibilities... is it a CP or just normal cramping? (Feels way to intense to be normal though!) any an all advice appreciated! OTD is Monday 24th! Seems like such a long way away!


----------



## Chriskirsty

Little feet lovely to read your focusing on your next steps... How did your review go did you get any answers?? I don't really no what I'm going to ask.., I go for my immune level 1s tomorrow fx they'll do all on the long list.. 
Any advice on what I should be asking.. I hope your tests help and you have more success in your next cycle  

Mich yeahhhh congrats on your bfp  have u tested since?? I think the cramping your feeling is felt by lots of ladies who go on to Have postive results, it's very common so try not to worry  do another test yo out your mind at rest  
XXXX


----------



## jeeves32

Hollywood130 I'll be keeping my fingers crossed us that Fri morning! x


----------



## Angela.S

*mich2070*, congrats on your bfp!! is it just spotting? maybe test again? my OTD is monday 24th also, (ill be 16dp5dt) i got my first bfp 7dp5dt too, have had a few period style pains, lots of pains can also be cause by our pessaries, which is annoying, hold on, a few more days until otd and hopefully all okay xxx


----------



## Ms Gnomer

hollywood130 said:


> I'm having AF type cramps, hope it's not that and it's only my little embies nuzzling in for the long haul, I'm 5dp3dt so implantation should have started today. I think it's getting harder the longer I go on, I fear AF, please please stay away! I probably shouldn't even be thinking about it


We are definitely at exactly the same stage. I actually had a bit of pain yesterday in my abdomen. Not acute, but I know exactly where. My inability to sleep has now left me, as I couldn't get up today. I'm so dehydrated all of the time, too!


----------



## hollywood130

Me too *Jeeves* x 

Hopefully it is *loubee*, I I'm 6dp today and I have cramps every now and then, last night I had terrible pains down my right side, they are gone now. Who knows what will happen later! Implantation takes place between day 5 and day 7 so I'm hoping these pains are the embies making a little home for themselves. Not sure about when the earliest is you can test. While mine is Friday I'm going to hold off until the Saturday because I have a friends wedding on Friday, I wouldn't do it any morning I have work to go to either so on the Saturday myself and DP are off so I think that is a good time to do it.

*MrsGnomer,* me too, did NOT want to leave the bed this morning, I'm so so tired, fell asleep on the couch last night about 10;30, had pains down my right side too. Was actually sweating in bed last night too, was really warm this morning also until I had a glass of water. How are you today?


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Not bad, but really sleepy. I've got to go out for a few hours today working and am worried I'm going to be exhausted!


----------



## Annieflynn

Morning to all you lovely ladies! Hope you all keeping well. Well today is day 3 of my 3dt and have no aches, twinges, cramps so worrying that it hasn't worked but then thinking that I am over thinking it! Think the madness has set in! Did anyone else experience this on day 3??


----------



## Stini

Hi ladies, 

I'm 5 or 6dp5dt (depending on whether you count transfer day) and considering testing on Sunday (8 or 9dp5dt). I've never tested early before (I was always a right good girl at school, too) but I've got a really busy couple of days Sunday and Monday, and I'd rather not have a bleed sneak up and ambush me. OTD is Tuesday - I bled at 9dp5dt on my BFN cycle, and if it was a regular cycle my period would be due on the 23rd. What do you all think? 

Sorry I haven't been more involved on here - hoping to rectify that!

xx


----------



## hollywood130

Have a nap when you get home *MrsGnomer*, at least it might take your mind of this for a few hours.

*Annie*, I had sore boobs and was bloated at day 3, cramps came on day 5 for me, today I am 6dp3dt, still have some cramps but not as bad as yesterday. Also got back pain yesterday which is still with me today. So so bloated.

Would you wait til 10dp *Stini* maybe? Sorry, I'm not much help, 1st cycle!


----------



## mrschef04

*Stini*, emotionally, if you think it might help you to get it done with, then do a test on Sunday morning. That way you know what you're working with and can get through stuff, but I would wait until OTD anyway.

*Hollywood* that's good with the bloating. I had a feeling there was an issue when my boobs stopped hurting and I had no bloating three days ago. That wasn't a good sign. I think next time around, I'm definitely buying some "fat clothes."


----------



## Stini

Thanks guys. 
*Hollywood:* I think back pain is a good sign too - that's definitely not a progesterone side effect. 
The issue with 10dp is that I have to go and see a play for work performed by a heavily pregnant woman, that I'm expecting will contain some discussion about how she got into that state (it's non-fictional). And then sit through a Q&A with her afterwards. It's for work, so no getting out of it, and it's at lunchtime, so no time to prepare myself all day for it if I test that morning. Ach, maybe you're right and I should just wait till OTD: just thought that would be a horrible one to have a bleed pop up on.


----------



## mrschef04

*Stini* whatever happens, if you need someone to PM you a ton of times throughout the day to get you through it. Let me know.


----------



## Annieflynn

Thanks Hollywood. When I got a BFP the last time I remember my boobs were so sore and swollen but can't remember when that started. Just feel EVERY little thing!! Have been off work this week but will be back to it next so hopefully I will have less time to analyse everything!! Feel crampy this afternoon. Just had embryologist on the phone so they have been able to freeze one out of the 3 remaining embies. It is at early blastocyst stage. Feel hopeful for the other 2 that are starting to hatch (hopefully) inside me! Xxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Ladies....it's a BFP!

I can't believe it. I burst into tears on the phone to the nurse as I literally had no idea what she was going to say. She said I was very pregnant, my BHCG is 1798 - what does that mean?

WOW!!! 

I'm in shock


----------



## Annieflynn

Aww wow. Big congrats prettysmiles! Couldn't be more happier for you!!!


----------



## mrschef04

Prettysmiles2015 - if your HCG is that high, it is possible it could be twins!  Congratulations!


----------



## nadia13

Hi all, I am on my 2ww. The cycle went well but the embryo we transferred is 3CC which I understand is not that good. 
Has anyone of you had a BFP from a low graded embryo?
Thank you
Nadia


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Congratulations pretty smiles!!! My clinic considers Bhcg over 50 to be positive, mine was 738 and they told me that was a strong result so your result sounds like you could possibly have twins on board! Either that or you are very very pregnant! Haha! Either way huge congratulations and lots of love

Best of luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow

Big hugs to everyone, you're all doing fab!

Xxxxxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

Thanks ladies   I'm not going to read too much into the number...just enjoy being up the duff and wait for the early scan to see what's going on in there..

Off to pee on a stick now....complete waste of £10 but it's gotta be done!

xx


----------



## Littlefeet78

Fab news prettysmiles.  Wow! That is a high number.  Jessie may be right, you may have more than one on board.

KrisChirsty,  fingers crossed you get answers to your questions with the testing.  
I am in limbo ATM.  Need to wait for my OBGN here to return from vacation before we can start any testing. I also need to decide how and when I am going to approach requesting unpaid leave from work and DH is still reeling from our BFN, not to mention his own career pressures at the min so for him it is hard to contemplate an October cycle.  For me, it is virtually impossible not to contemplate going again reasonably soon.  I know for us it is a long way but having never had a BFP, having tried for the last 5.5 years and having just hit 37, it is quickly becoming the most important thing to me.  Trying the rein-in my new obsession so that it doesn't take over our lives.  Up until now, I had done very well in managing that.

Love and   to all.


----------



## herbesa

Hi, 

I was anxious about this too! 

We had 2 grade 2 early blastocysts (not even expanded enough to grade! ) transferred.

Got my BFP today 😊 (well monday as I naughtily tested early, which I don't recommend doing!)


----------



## nadia13

Thank you herbesa and congratulations.....still though I think better to have early blast as they could t grade them yet but they might have grown into top quality.


----------



## Mary_Lou

hello ladies may I join you please? One little blast on board since this morning, knackered now and about to go back and read your posts from beginning  

I noticed a couple of BFPs already - huge congratulations!


----------



## Stockport123

Congratulations pretty smiles!!!xx


----------



## Helagba

Congratulations prettysmiles on your BFP and i have to agree with the other ladies based on betahcg its most likely twins.lol.wishin you a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Chriskirsty thinking of you and will be on the lookout for your BFP 😙
Afm first scan @6wks shows 2 sacs.
Love to everyone else


----------



## Ms Gnomer

Fantastic news, Prettysmiles, that's amazing!


----------



## MrsRL

Hello ladies,

Just popping in to say hi 

Congratulations to those ladies with  so happy for you  Wow - that is a high number Prettysmiles  Did you have more than one embie transferred? 

Thank you for asking after me *Littlefeet*, I'm doing ok thank you. We're trying to look positively at things moving forward and discuss the next steps. We have our meeting with the clinic mid September so hoping to get some more answers then. How are you? I hope you can cycle again soon  Will you go to the same clinic?

Sending  to you all xx


----------



## amandajane1980

Hi ladies 
Please can you add me to your group please 😀 we are TTC naturally and I am day 24 of my normalish 28 day cycle. I am so nervous. We have been trying since Feb, I have PCOS  struggle with my weight and have had a huge septum in my womb removed last year. We got married in April this year and I have a strong feeling I may be pg?? I am tired. Yawning all day but awake at night, excited I think 😉 felt a weirdcramp on my left side yesterday and my body temperature is high. Hungry and moody, anyone else feel this way. I suppose I could test now but I am scared, I kind of like not knowing. 
Reading up on all the positive stories has helped me so thanks very much everyone. 
Xx


----------



## Angela.S

congrats *prettysmiles*, you have a strong little one there! xxx

Good luck and welcome to all those joining the 2WW! xxxxx


----------



## hollywood130

*MrsChef* its such a relief to get home and into the tracksuit bottoms, it really is. Hope today is a better day for you xxx 

Really *Stini*?? Sometimes I get back pain when AF is coming, it's funny though because now I can't remember how long the back pain lasts with that. So far it has been sore for 2 days, we'll see, trying now to read into anything. Hard not too though. Oh God, don't think I like the sounds of the play before or after testing. I just have a fear of testing early, I've a fear of testing at all to be honest, I've been burned so many times over the past 6 years. This time I'll even be a day late testing because of this wedding on my OTD. Not going to enjoy that wedding at all I don't think. If you feel better doing it early then go for it and as* MrsChef *said, we can all send you supportive messages throughout the day. 

*Annie* that is fantastic news that you have gotten a little frostie, congrats to you, you must be really pleased. Hope you had a lovely week off work & enjoy the rest of it. 

*PrettySmiles* that is amazing news this Friday morning, huge congrats to you on your  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy

Very tired myself *Loubee*, we're half way there, thankfully 

*Herbesa*, huge congrats to you also on your , hope you have an amazing pregnancy 

Hello & welcome *MaryLou*, hope the 2ww is kind to you & to you too *AmandaJane
*

Lots of great news on here this morning!

*AFM*: Boobs are still sore and I'm still bloated, had cramps last night, 3 of which nearly took the wind out of me. Have had back pain the past 2 days, the past 3 mornings I must have had a high temperature as I've been sweating, have had to drink a lot of water to cool myself down, normally I'm a very cold creature. So so tired too, can't wait for a lie in in the morning. Today I am 7dp3dt and so glad it's Friday. Roll on home time


----------



## Sally1108

Hello Ladies 

Congrats to the BFPs!!!!! 

Stini I tested early - well I tested pretty much every morning from 4dp5dt and had the faintest faintest of lines at 5dp5dt - at 7dp5dt the line was a lot darker - and it was as dark as the test line by 10dp5dt which was the day I had a positive 1- 2 weeks on clear blue 

I knew when testing you can get a false negative so I had prepared myself if it was not to take notice until OTD and I also didnt get excited or declare that I was preg until confirmed by clinic - I am still testing now every morning and will do until early scan - excessive yes but I just need to know either way 

Follow your head - if you are fine waiting then wait but if it is driving you insane take the test but if it is negative do not get disheartened!!!

x


----------



## nadia13

Hi Sally,
Congratulations!
Do you know what grade was your blasto? 
Nadia


----------



## Sally1108

5AB - we had 3 left on day 5 but the other 2 were not good enough to freeze 

When is your OTD? 

x


----------



## nadia13

You had the best embryo ever!
I will test on Monday but had a 3CC with is low grade. I looked for sucesfull BFP with low grade embryos but got only 1 reply :-(


----------



## Sally1108

It's not about the grade so don't get disheartened its about the stick! I will be routing for you Monday   

How have you been feeling? X


----------



## Sally1108

Don't know if you follow the cycle buddies but a lady on there had a fabulous bfp today with a 2BB transferred - thought this might lift your spirits - grades are not relevant

X


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi ladies, thanks for the welcome! 

I'm on a netflix binge 2dp5dt and in between episodes of Parenthood managed to read through all of your posts, wow what a read!! No one who hasn't been through all this would ever understand, big congratulations to all the BFPs - there are so many already, here's hoping it rubs off the rest of us   Hugs and lots of love to all those who were not successful this time, it's heartbreaking, I hope you are all looking after yourselves  

afm just mostly bloated, wonder if this means that my immune system is reacting to the embryo...anyone else with autoimmunity but not taking meds for it? anyone with autoimmunity ever had BFP without meds? In other news after the two day rest post ET, tomorrow OH and I are due to return home (1500 miles drive!). 

hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend! x


----------



## Annieflynn

Morning Lou. 
Try and stay calm and positive. It could all still work, there just might not be enough hgc in your system yet to detect a positive! Don't over think it, go and do something today that will take your mind off things. I was on a real downer yesterday as I have no symptoms and felt I should feel some twinges as yesterday was implantation day. My husband took me out for tea and we visited friends and never thought about it once the whole evening. Was the best thing I could have done as feel more positive again today. Don't ever give up hope. As my sister said yesterday if you are calm then your little embies will be calm too. Not good if they are feeling your stress. Take care and keep busy. Xxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

hi Loubee, I know how you feel, it sucks but I do feel that today (7dp3dt) is too early for a BFP (although it probably happens sometimes) check out this link and scroll down and past the live links

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## Mary_Lou

happy to help! and don't apologize that's why we're on this forum...My last cycle I tested from 5 or 6dp3dt till OTD it was a nightmare! BFN in the end but could have saved my self an extra week of headache. have a good day!


----------



## Dotty80

Hi Lou,

Just wanted to say that I am at exactly the same stage as you, and did exactly the same thing this morning. I'm 5dp5dt and convinced it hasn't worked, so thought testing early wouldn't do any harm as it'll just either prove me right, (and I'll still feel rubbish like I do), or give me a positive, which means I can stop feeling rubbish sooner than I would otherwise!

I know in my head it's too early, but for the sake of a 50p test it had the potential (all be it tiny) to make me feel better.

Not really sure yet if I'm glad I tested or not, I don't feel any worse so it probably wasn't a bad thing for me.

My OTD isn't until next Sunday, which is really late, but think if I get a BFN on Wednesday I can safely say my gut feeling is right 

Xx


----------



## Angela.S

i didnt get a positive first time until 9dp5dt (miscarried)
this time round i got a very faint positive when i was 7dp5dt

it differs all the time, all depending how much hcg is in your body, remember, its not over until OTD, xxxxxxxxxx


good luck ladies!!

cant wait until OTD monday for slight reassurance!


----------



## lmccu81

Hi everyone. I had a 5 day transfer on Monday and I'm due to test on Friday, so I'm 5 days post transfer and 10 days post egg collection. I had a tiny amount of pinkish watery blood when I wiped yesterday. Today I've had a small amount of brown spotting but I'm feeling really disappointed and sure period is on its way. Anyone else had the same?


----------



## Mary_Lou

That's not necessarily a sign of AF it could still be implantation bleed... I've never experienced it but it's often talked about here. I am 2dp5dt and would love me some symptoms (apart from bloating


----------



## jeeves32

Hi Imccu81,

I am at exactly the same stage as you. Not had pink discharge but then not had much in the way of symptoms this week (bit worrying).  I *think* my boobs are a bit more swollen but that's it really.

Not long to go now. I'm counting the days until Fri. Fingers crossed for you

Jeeves x


----------



## mercers

Evening ladies.....so I'm on my 2ww due to test Wednesday...however like many of us I tested early (friday) and got a negative result. .have been upset all weekend and totally gutted. Could this be over, the end of our journey Yesterday and today I've had some brownish spotting when wiping I think AF is arriving...could the test be wrong is there a chance. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, my DH keeps saying be positive and to wait until Wednesday but I can't go through seeing that negative line again after getting my hopes up. This is such an emotional roller coaster. ....and annoying if the peseriees stop AF from coming!!! Aarrgghh 
Hope you've all had a lovely weekend and some positive results xxx


----------



## lmccu81

Thanks girls. I still have brown spotting. I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked. I think the progesterone is just holding AF off. Sorry to hear you've had the same thing mercers.  It really is an emotional rollercoaster isn't it? I was sobbing hysterically last night. Other people who don't go through this just have no idea!  Best of luck to you all. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## mercers

When's your OTD Imccu81? No one gets it at all unless you've been through it.....and what makes it harder is for us to "try again" as such isn't just to keep having sex....I know that's the last thing on my mind but all the emotions again. Let's hang on in there and see what happens xx


----------



## lmccu81

I'm due to test on Friday. I have 2 frozen embryos but they aren't graded as highly as the one they put back already. If they don't work then that's it. My husband and I agreed no more 😢


----------



## mercers

We are exactly the same. .have 2 frosties and they will be our last chance.  Think that's what's upsetting me more also.....hang in there until Friday. ...mines Wednesday (the day I start a new job) so I'll either be going with red puffy eyes or smiling.  DH said wait until saturday to test but I can't I just need to know for final although deep down I already ready know xxx


----------



## hollywood130

Good luck today *Nadia*, it's your OTD right? And you too *Angela*?

*Marylou*, that is some drive, wow

*Loubee*, I wouldn't worry, wait until OTD and see what happens, it can go either way testing early and I don't think either can be a proper read, implantation may not have completed so rest easy, keep your mind occupied and hold out for another while. I'm 10dp3dt, my boobs ached up until Saturday and since then they have been getting less tender each day. I was so worried about this but there is no point in worrying, it could be for any reason, just got to gold out until OTD. I'm testing the same day as you!

Not long to go *jeeves, *fingers crossed for Friday, still no symptoms? Any I had are going away since the weekend, so who knows what test day will bring, it's all so confusing!

*Mercers*, it's not over until OTD, test then and see what happens, there may not have been high enough levels of hcg in your blood, it can take time for that to rise so stay calm and positive and see what Wednesday brings, not long to go now x


----------



## Angela.S

thanks *hollywood130*, went for bloods at 7am this morning, now to wait until 3pm for the results and my levels! xx


----------



## mercers

Thanks Hollywood 130 I'm trying to hang in there

Best of luck for all testing today and waiting for blood result big hugs xxx


----------



## prettysmiles2015

hi ladies hope you're all well. *lmcci, mercers and Jeeves* just wanted to update you on my situation relating to blood based on what happened to me yesterday...

I had a tiny tiny bit of bleeding during the 2ww (like a pin prick) and it was bright red. Then had nothing at all.

My OTD was last Thursday so I went for the blood test at my hospital. I hadn't tested early as I just couldn't deal with the  of it all if it was negative. The nurse told me in the afternoon I'm pregnant (woohoo!) and my HCG levels were high at 1798.

Then yesterday, 3 days later I started to bleed. Sorry if this is TMI but it was bright red, thin and drippy. Not like period bleed but it was coming out of me fast. I reckon there was more than 2tbsp full. Understandably....cue me frantically crying on the toilet as my husband tried to reason with me that it could be ok. Called the oncall fertility nurse who told me to go to A&E for a blood test. The bleeding dried up about 4 hours later and is now a brown stain on wiping when I wee.

After a pretty sleepless night, went back in this morning for the results of the bloods and my HCG has continue to rise to 5800! The early pregnancy unit think there's a pretty good chance the embryo has split as they're so high and I have my first scan next Tuesday to find out.

Moral of the story - your body is very capable of ****ing with you whilst still growing a baby. Blood during 2ww can mean nothing, as can blood during early stages of pregnancy. I would advise you to stay away from the testing and wait for the definitive result as then you can deal with it without the continuous worrying

And then if you get good news, and then start bleeding....try and deal with it in in a more civilised way than my sobs for about 30 mins yesterday!!!! I am now on self-allocated sofa rest with hubby at my beck and call. It's hard work growing a baby! Lots of love to all of you and hope my story made you smile  xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

prettysmiles2015 - what a great post, you will have helped to reassure a lot of people with your experience.   XXXX


----------



## Annieflynn

Hey there everyone. Hope you are all hanging in there. Today I am7dp 3dt and slowly going out of my mind. Just been checking on Google and implantation should be complete today. Is this why I am feeling like AF is about to start? I am back to work today but am constantly running to the loo to have a "check". Can anyone offer any reassurances? My boobs are quite sensitive and a wee bit swollen but that could be the progesterone right? I think it is gonna be a long week.


----------



## hollywood130

Angela, hope you got your bloods by now and all is good

So happy for you *Prettysmiles* and your story has most certainly made me smile 

*Loubee* its hard to know with it all isn't it. I'm just going to forget about the symptoms and try and get through each day until Saturday. I'm one day ahead of you, feeling sick today but that is about it, well feeling pretty tired also. Actually I was quite wet yesterday and this morning too, not sure if it is a good or bad sign or what it was really. 

*Annie*, I'm 10dp3dt, and going out of my mind too. I felt quite AF like over the weekend but not so much today. It certainly is going to be a long week. 

*AFM*: Not feeling the greatest today, feel really sick, my tummy is not good at all and I am so tired, can't wait to get home for a rest!


----------



## Holnshaun

Hope everyone going through the 2ww are managing to keep busy to take your mind off the wait I know it's hard! Any anyone else hope your all well

I'm 6dp5dt (that's if you class the day after as day 1.... But I've had no symptoms, no spotting or bleed, just slightly sore boobs which happens before Af anyhow......is it a good sign I've had no spotting? Or is is bad, I test Friday but I'm so tempted to before but I'm dreading if it's a bfn! Any advise please, thank you x


----------



## Angela.S

clinic confirmed pregnancy, my levels were 576 xxx, just sorting out a private early scan at 6-7 weeks to put my mind at ease


----------



## Holnshaun

Whooop congratulations Angela xx


----------



## Annieflynn

Aww  Angela Sooo happy to hear your news. Gives us all hope. Hope you continue to do well throughout your pregnancy. 

Hollywood. I have had that wet feeling too. People at my work must think I have a urine infection I have been to the toilet that much today to check everything is ok. Have a slight twingy feeling now and again so hoping that is a good sign. 

Holnshaun. You test Friday? My test isn't until next Tuesday. Feels like an eternity away. Will be keeping everything crossed for you for then. 

Xxx


----------



## mercers

Woo hoo Angela....congratulations xx


----------



## hollywood130

Huge congrats *Angela* that is amazing news!

*Annie* I was constantly at the loo yesterday too, fingers crossed it is a good sign!

*AFM*: Last night when going to the loo, I felt the pessaries making their way back out so down I went to the toilet, when I wiped there was lots of brown in the tissue too, it looked like old blood because it was a very dark brown, what would old blood be doing in there though. Is this spotting? This morning was much the same but not as much, haven't been to the loo since 8:30 hoping when I wipe and no pessaries coming that there is nothing there. Today I'm 14dpo so it could be the onset of AF couldn't it? Saturday all of a sudden seems so far away


----------



## jeeves32

Hollywood130,

We seem to be having quite similar experiences! I also had a one-off brownish stain. I immediately became despondent because I thought it was AF. Also feel very crampy today which I think feels a bit like period cramp (although I don't know what pregnancy cramps feel like!) I subsequently tried to find  a pregnancy test in order to confirm my worst fears but didn't find one thankfully. Have promised my husband I won't test until Fri.

Such a long week....hang in there!

x


----------



## hollywood130

Its so hard Jeeves isn't it, it serms to be getting longer too! I still have the brown but it's only when I wipe an odd time, nobe on my underwear at all, praying it is old blood and nothing more! We're getting there


----------



## lmccu81

Hi ladies. Congratulations Angela - what fantastic news! Good luck for tomorrow Mercers. Let us know how you get on xXx


----------



## Mary_Lou

congratulations Angela! and good luck to everyone testing Friday / Saturday...I'm right behind you, OTD Sunday...Stupidly and against my own advise (and also AGAIN - did the same last time) I've tested today 5dp5dt ...negative of course...why do we do this to ourselves!!!??

does anyone else an odd pulling ache in the groin area? Exactly along the panty line (front) and down towards the legs. I've had it non stop for the past couple of days. 

loubee don't think it's the same for everyone but last time I didn't get my period until about 4 days after I stopped taking progesterone. I know what you mean I just want to know at this point! 

take care everyone! xx


----------



## Annieflynn

Morning everyone. Hope you all keeping ok and managing to stay sane!!!
Well today is 9dp 3dt for me. Test on Tuesday next week. Feeling ok ,like you Mary Lou I feel a little sickly but not sure if it is just the worry of it all. Don't feel so bloated now and boobs are not so tender. Still feel like AF is on her way now and again but also having some twingy and pulling feelings down there too. So hard to know what is a true sign and what is a progesterone effect. Grrrrr to progesterone!!! 
Mary Lou with all my BFNs I had my period before test date and that was with cyclogest so I think everyone must be different. Hopefully though your AF won't appear and you will have your bundle of joy you so long for. Xxxx
Right better get off to work. Have a good day ladies. Stay positive. Xxxxx


----------



## Angela.S

Mary_Lou, I didn't get a positive until 7dp5dt, and I have had that exact pain/feeling , like stetching and pulling in my abdomen xxxx

Thank you all  
Good luck all you ladies testing the weekend!!! I'll be watching for future posts xxxx


----------



## hollywood130

It won't come quick enough *Loubee*. Finding it very hard to keep smiling today

*Annie* I was feeling sick on and off over the past few days too, not sure what that is about but time will tell I suppose. I'm the same I'm not as bloated and my boobs aren't sore at all this week. I too feel like AF is coming and feeling all sorts of pains. Have spotting now too to add to the list.

I'm spotting quite a bit this morning at 12dp3dt, hoping it's not what I'm thinking it is, totally struggling at the minute, so afraid of what's to come but just can't wait for Saturday to know one way or another.


----------



## Mary_Lou

thanks Angela, every little bit of hope helps get through this time!

loubee hope you're feeling better! may I ask what is an opk? ...sorry I should really have the lingo down by now  

holywoon I know its easier said then done but try not to worry too much, I've read through the whole thread and there was a lady (some pages back) Jessie something I think who had a proper period like bleeding and was sure it was her period but she got BFP.

afm finished first vial of progesterone oil and spent forever looking for the other one...only to find it in our car! Been there for the last few days, must have fallen out of my bag...90 degrees outside! So clinic told me to chuck it as it's probably ruined, off to get a replacement. oh and we just found out we had two expanding blasts put on ice!! (no idea why they couldn't have told us sooner!) have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## jessiewiltshire

Hello lovely ladies

I've been reading all your posts every day from the sidelines. As Mary_lou mentioned me I thought I'd jump on to try and reassure you Hollywood. I had full on red blood for 2 days with brown spotting a day either side around 6 days post 2dt and I also had some pink/brown spotting 2 days after my BFP! All is ok and my results show pregnancy is progressing as normal. I've spoken to various medical people who have said bleeding in early pregnancy is very very common and doesn't always mean something bad is happening though they advise you take it very very easy if you are bleeding (rest up as much as is possible outside of work) 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you - I know how traumatic it can be but try to think positive thoughts

Sending love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## lmccu81

Thanks Jessiewiltshire that's really reassuring to hear. I've had no bleeding today but quite a few twinges. Feeling very nervous about the next couple of days!


----------



## Mary_Lou

wishing you a healthy 9 months ahead Jessie!...I guess technically it's 8? 

hang in there ladies, not long now xx


----------



## hollywood130

It's a BFN for me ladies, full in AF this morning, I also tested this morning 13dp3dt and it was a negative, completely heartbroken and deflated 😢


----------



## Hopeful3429

hollywood130 - very sorry to read about your BFN. I know exactly how you must be feeling but just know that your time will come and take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

so sorry hollywood   as hopeful said your time will come. This is such a difficult, heartbreaking journey, be kind to yourself, sending you lots of love and big hugs my dear


----------



## Sofie2015

Ladies is there any hope? I just tested and is BFN. I swear I have a pain in my heart I never felt.  

I don't know what to say I feel so down now. 

I'm 25 yo I responded soo good to all meds during the stims. All blood tests were so good. 

I have PCOS. They retrieved 18 eggs 9 fertilized.  We transfered 4. 

I think I'm not even making sense I'm just writing things. 

This was our first IVF. We live in the middle east so we have to pay everything from our pockets. No help. We have no family with us. It's just me and my husband.


----------



## Annieflynn

My heart goes out to you Hollywood. It is so tough to put yourself through all this for it to be a BFN. It is soul destroying. Take care of yourself. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hello to all of you lovely ladies, OTD today and unfortunately BFN for us, such a sad day toady as this marks the end of my fertility journey, I hoped so much that I would be lucky again but it wasn't meant to be. I need to move on, even though for the last 10 years trying for a baby meant everything but now its time to stop and be happy with what I've got. I am so lucky to have my DS from my second ICSI, I would have loved to be able to give him a sibling. It's time to start living again and forget about this sadness that surrounds me continuously, it will take some time but I will get there, people around me gradually will complete their families and I wont hear so many new announcements of pregnancies and hopefully the pain will go. 
I'm so very sorry for all BFN, I hope for you all that your dreams will one day come true, for all BFP congratulations and enjoy every second you are so very lucky and to all  of you who are still waiting good luck x
Thank you Fertility Friends you've been a rock, a light when everything was so dark, even though I very rarely wrote on here I was always in the background xx Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## jeeves32

Hollywood130- I'm so sorry. I was hoping you would have a BFP this Saturday and we would both be celebrating. Unfortunately, doesn't look great for me either. Tested tonight and got a distinct BFN. I have a stressful day at work tomorrow so couldn't face struggling through it with tears. Getting it over with now I think.

Coombiesgirl- my heart goes out to you. 

Jeeves x


----------



## mercers

Big hugs to Hollywood 130,  jeeves32, coombies-girl  and sofie2015. I've also tested BFN  and feel gutted totally gutted we go through all this and had such a good response to the meds and excellent quality eggs....its one of those why questions that will never be answered.
I'm still waiting for my AF and clinic have advised to retest in 2 day and carry on with peseries. ..just to make looking at that test again heart breaking to see how quickly the line appears for BFN.
We have 2 frosties and will try again but I'm so worried it won't work again and then that will be the end of it for good.....
My only delight is my DD from Icsi, bit like you coombie-girl we so wanted to give her a sibling......
Am trying to stay positive and hold back the tears
Xxxx


----------



## lmccu81

So sorry to read all these posts girls. There seems to be very little good news. That's a very brave decision Coombiesgirl. Such a difficult step to take, but like you said, you have your little boy. This is also our final cycle as we've made the same decision. We also have a little boy from icsi so are incredibly lucky. Lots of luck to all who are continuing with future TTC journeys ladies x


----------



## jessiewiltshire

I'm so sorry to read these posts ladies, so much sadness and my heart goes out to you so so so much. I think you are all so brave and wish you all the best of luck and love for the future xx


----------



## mercers

So work this out ladies...... I tested last Friday (early, my OTD was Wednesday) and got a negative. I then tested Tuesday yes one day early but I thought what difference can one day make! anyway clinic advised to test in 2 days time as my AF hasn't arrived and just to make sure......
So I test this morning and pop it on the side of the bath knowing full well one line was strongly appearing showing a negative...but I glanced again and there was a cross forming....I couldn't quite believe it so left it for the full 3mins and then checked again and believe it or not it showed as positive!!!! 
So im BFP!!! Whhhaatttt shaking, more tears and cant quite believe it.....and still don't now

Just hope this gives all of you still waiting hope and even if you've tested early and its come back negative its not over by a long shot.

One shocked person now...who is going to be buying more tests just to make sure!!!!! I've called the clinic and they have booked me in for an early pregnancy scan not until the 28th Sept!!! aarrgghhh more waiting!!!! 

much love to all
xxxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

what a sad day yesterday lots of love to all the ladies who got BFN   this is the time to look after yourselves and your OH, big hugs to you all.

Mercer that is amazing! Congratulations!! I'm sure your post will give hope to many ladies on this board. Congratulations!

Loubee my OTD is Sunday but I'll be testing this evening (again!). POAS this morning and got the faintest positive with clear blue...It was incredibly faint, barely there really. Had to get OH to take a look, both of us squinting over a pee stick turning it one way and the other...Very very cautiously almost happy  Have you tested this morning?


----------



## Ettie

Sounds positive Mary_Lou! Great news. I'm one day behind you, currently resisting the urge to test early, will probably cave in and test early at some point too.

Fantastic news Mercers! 

Fingers crossed Loubee

All the best to all of the other lovely ladies currently on the 2WW xxxx


----------



## Mary_Lou

loubee I've never used ovulation strips before but I looked them up after you mentioned it a few days ago...So from what I understand if it's positive you either have high levels of LH or HCG and since you are not likely to be ovulating at this time it can only be hgc, eek! please someone correct me if Im wrong on this one....but it sounds very promising to me! I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow morning! xx


----------



## Mary_Lou

oh I wish someone more experienced would join in and comment of ovulation strips...would hate to give you false hope but that's what I understood from dr Google  ... haven't tested yet this evening, hoping to hold of peeing till 8 pm (it's 6:40pm now...I'm in US). The wait is killing me. My OH too, he doesn't know what to do with himself so just started ripping our deck apart - apparently something was wrong with it


----------



## gaynorann

Loubee88 I tested the theory out this morning using an ovulation strip and it came up a clear positive, I'm 7 weeks pg now, fingers crossed you get your BFP xx good luck tonight Mary-Lou xx


----------



## gaynorann

Loubee88 im so sorry i hoped it would be different, i have heard about the OPK test but i didnt know how reliable it was, i do think you get an LH surge just before a period but again not 100%, wish there was something i could say xx hugs xx your clinic may well tell you to test again in a few days it seems to be the trend at the moment x


----------



## jeeves32

I'm so sorry foe all those BFNs ladies. I thought I was in exactly the same position on Thurs night and hd written off any chance of BFP. Turns out, a bit like mercer, I tested too early. Did 2 yesterday and seems to be a BFP! What a rollercoaster 24hrs.

My heart goes out to all the ladies who weren't lucky. It just feels so awful. Hope to see you on another blog in the future.


xx


----------



## Mary_Lou

congratulations jeeves!

loubee I am so sorry   you are right, it's sad to think of everything we have to put ourselves through to get what others have so easily and some don't even want...but such is life. I know I keep repeating this but the most important right now is that you look after and be kind to yourself  

afm I tested last night and again this morning, it's driving me crazy because the line is so faint it's almost not there, like some weird trick of the eye. Like it's getting more faint each day, instead of darker. MY OTD is tomorrow  so I don't have much hope. lots of love ladies xx


----------



## mercers

Excellent news jeeves32!!!


----------



## Sofie2015

Hi ladies. Got my beta result, 2.9... 
My RE is very positive and says it's early but I'm pretty sure I'm out. 
Actually I wish it was 0 so I can move on. Now she wants me to do another beta in 3 days.


----------



## Ali_123

I'd agree that 2.9 is negative unless they are using different units from what we use in the UK. Mine was 3 at 16 days post egg collection and I was told that was negative. I'm sorry you are going through this. It might be worth seeing if the clinic can culture the embryos to day 5 next time so that you can pick the best one more easily. Do you have some frozen? It's always awful when a cycle fails but it doesn't mean you won't get lucky next time, I hope you do!!


----------



## Hails

So I'm currently 16/17 dpo and my tummy has went down today from the ohss, I did a pregnancy test yesterday and the day before using first response.. I got two positive result but lines were faint but u definitely could see two lines.. I rang the clinic and she advised me to test today.. Another faint positive.. Today I'm having period cramps and starting to worry. My breast are really sore and I'm having a constant headache past two days.. Would this be a trigger result..  I'm very confused with the trigger shots.. Its been 16 days since my trigger. What do you all think


----------



## loulu28

a line is a line ! Trigger shot was how long ago... 2 weeks ? well gone by now

cramping is quite usual, things just jiggling around. 

Things might go wrong but just presume everything is ok and be sensible.

Hope LO sticks
xx


----------



## Hails

Yeah trigger was 16 days ago. 250mg.. I thought it was well out of my system aswell..  I really hope so.. Thats three faint lines now.. Thank you loulu28 xx


----------



## Charmars

Sounds like your pregnant!! Congratulations!

Trigger shot is normally gone 10dp so highly unlikely to be that!!

Pregnancy symptoms for me early on we're very similar to AF symptoms!!


----------



## Hails

I am crampy and breasts are tender... My ohss has left me but belly still slightly swollen.. God it's driving me mad. I will retest tomorrow again.. Just pray it stays with me.. So pleased to hear your views, thank u.


----------



## Annieflynn

Morning ladies! Hope you are all well and hanging on in there!! Soooo happy to hear of the BFPs congrats to you guys. Well deserved! And my heart goes out to all the BFNs been there a few times now and it doesn't get any easier at the time but it does make you stronger for the next round. Well today is my final day of the 2ww. I test tomorrow morning. I am petrified and wish I could stay in my positive little bubble that everything will be ok. As much as I want to know I don't at the same time which is strange as you feel the 2ww goes on forever. I have all the symptoms that the progesterone gives you but just praying with all my heart that it is pregnancy symptoms. I have stayed away from POAS and ovulation test kits but today I was tempted to just try when my husband wasnt here. I thought it would prepare me for the disappointment perhaps for tomorrow but chickened out. With both my BFNs I had my period before test date so this makes me hopeful that AF hasn't arrived. Any way sorry to rabbit on. Take care and I will report tomorrow. Good luck to you all. Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hails

Woke up this morning even more crampy.. Took a clear blue test last night came up negative, but first response showing faint positives.. Anyone get that with clear blue.. I think I'm gona take a period with how I feel today   about to test again with first response...


----------



## Hails

Took the test very faint positive... I don't think there's anything there   my breast are really sore today, just wait for af now..


----------



## Charmars

Hails - mine were all faint so I bought the clear blue ones that say the word pregnant to be sure. I ran out to the chemist in the morning, I didn't pee for 3 hours so my hcg levels built up then tested. I found it the only way to get a clear pregnant or not pregnant. A faint positive is still a positive x


----------



## Hails

I rang my clinic there. Waiting for them to get back to me. Hoping for a blood test, feeling so low.. I said I wouldn't let it get to me this time..  Thanks charmers- I will get a digital today.. I was thinking a chemical pregnancy but not sure. All these faints makes me very unsure. Clear blue turned out a negative.


----------



## Mary_Lou

Hails hope you get your BFP   

Annieflynn good luck tomorrow!

afm I've tested (very faint) positive since 7dp5dt and then from 9dp5dt the line was getting more faint rather then darker. OTD was yesterday BFN on first response digital, OH and I are gutted. Annoying still had to do beta this morning for my clinic...obviusly not holding my breath and already planning the next cycle  

good luck to all the ladies still in 2ww xx


----------



## Annieflynn

Hey everyone. Hope you are all good this evening. So have caved in and taken an ovulation test as that is the only thing I had apart from the test the hospital gave me. After a nervewracking 5 minutes 2 lines have appeared. Given me so much hope that tomorrow will be a good day. Will keep praying through. Night night Xxxxxx


----------



## Hails

Marylou mine is more faint the more I do... But when rang clinic said not to worry.. It's still a positive.. I'm really unsure... I'm not testing anymore. I have 6 test all faint positives...but cramps continue!! My clinic has booked me in for pregnancy scan on 11th Sept,if I bleed it all over...  Good luck marylou.. X 

Annieflynn- good luck and fingers crossed for you..


----------



## Annieflynn

Hey there everyone! Well today was test day and glad and relieved to report a BFP!! Still in shock really. Waiting for hospital to call back to confirm scan date. Thank you all for reading and replying to some of my posts. You really helped me get through the torturous 2weeks!! Good luck to everyone who still has test dates due. If you believe hard enough your dreams will come true. Xxxxxx


----------

